# ***April 2007 Mamas - It's January 2008!!!***



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yay- it's finally my turn to start the thread!!!









Happy new year everyone


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

:







*Happy New Years everyone!*!














:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We did nothing last night. I had to go to bed at 11pm since Romi did not want to sleep alone. Oh well.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy New Year! Dh and I actually had a date last night. Too tired to dtd, but did at least have some time alone together. Maybe that's a good sign for the new year.

The neighbors shot off fireworks that I could see out the window from my bed. Woohoo. The extent of our celebration - but I've had plenty of crazy new years' to remember.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy New Year!!!!
We did nothing as well.







Just watched t.v. and unpacked from our trip. Bleh.

Anyone make any New Year's resolutions?? I haven't actually _resolved_ to do anything, but I have a bunch of ideas on how to make my life better. One thing I'd like to do is make a chore chart and hang it up so I can check things off and feel like I am accomplishing something around the house. I think I'm the type of person who needs "assignments" in order to be motivated.







: Of course, I'm still doing Weight Watchers (although I seriously fell off the wagon during Christmas), but today I start fresh and I'm once again journaling everything that goes into my mouth.







:

Off topic: How much puffed rice is TOO MUCH? I think Scout would just keep shovelling it into her mouth for an infinite amount of time if I let her. I know it's mostly air anyway, so she's probably not getting a huge volume of food, but I just don't want to let her over-do it. It's very tempting to plop her down and put a pile of puffed rice in front of her every time I need to get something done because it keeps her so occupied.







:

Another bad mommy confession. I've been turning the t.v. on a lot lately. I just like the background noise. I grew up in a home where the t.v. was on ALL THE TIME, so I guess it's sort of a comfort zone thing. Scout really doesn't pay too much attention to it. (the t.v. in my office/playroom area is 10" black-and-white t.v.)...but I still feel guilty. M'kay...just had to let that out.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Mmmm, Romi was eating a lot off puffs at first and now she won't even put one in her mouth. So I'd say to let her eat as much as she wants, she'll get bored with them eventually!!

On another note, I'm on the wagon, diaper-wise. I just bought 2 Clover diapers, 2 Mutts and one SOS. No more. Dh and I looked at our budget and, well, it's not very good. Mostly due to my spending. So I have to stay away from DS for a while. Maybe I'll have to sell some diapers as well. Bummer.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We went to the Biodome today and Liam had a blast!! The penguins really made him laugh and there was a play with Caillou where, to my enormous suprise, Liam stayed quiet and calm and thoroughly enjoyed himself. He was even *gasp* nice to Romi








We did this last year and decided this would be our New Year tradition.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Happy New Year! We start our 9th month, pretty soon our babes will be earthside longer than on the inside! (Am I the only one that thinks of these things????)
It was a quiet night here. I was in bed by 11pm, but Abby was up with Daddy until 1:30 when they came to bed.
Lastly I did update our family photos for all too see!
Happy New Year! Peace & Blessings to all!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy New Year! We didn't get to go to the party we were planning to since DH was sick. So He went to bed for awhile and baby and I had a movie marathon of Cars and then Baby Blues. Went upstairs after that and baby had his last bath of the year. He then nursed to sleep at 11:30, I stayed upstairs with him while DH went down and had some dinner etc. We all were in bed by 12:30ish. Pretty boring night.

No real resolution this year, I want to lose 20 pounds by May when we're going to TTC again. If I don't though no huge deal, I just would like to be down a bit before we TTC (and down a lot after we're done having children).

DH was nice and dealt with Desmond this morning since he was feeling better and I had him all day yesterday. So I got a nice quite morning to get a bit more sleep (yay 3 hours straight!) and some surfing time on the computer while he, the puppy and Desmond were out on a walk.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
No real resolution this year, I want to lose 20 pounds by May when we're going to TTC again. If I don't though no huge deal, I just would like to be down a bit before we TTC (and down a lot after we're done having children).

I didn't make any resolutions either - but I am also trying to lose weight before we TTC - we also plan to in May.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Another bad mommy confession. I've been turning the t.v. on a lot lately. I just like the background noise. I grew up in a home where the t.v. was on ALL THE TIME, so I guess it's sort of a comfort zone thing. Scout really doesn't pay too much attention to it. (the t.v. in my office/playroom area is 10" black-and-white t.v.)...but I still feel guilty. M'kay...just had to let that out.









I never thought of that...when I was growing up our TV was never on...so it drives me crazy that DH always has it on - even when he's not watching it...but maybe I should cut him some slack.









A sweet MDC mama just sent me a baby carrier and some dipes - AIO's (which I've never had before) I'm in heaven, and Johnny's butt is so cute


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Yay- it's finally my turn to start the thread!!!









Happy new year everyone























]

Congrats!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys! We had a _really_ boring night as our battery power 'went out'. We went out for dinner, and ran the generator for a bit, but after we turned it off we had no power. So we watched a really dumb movie (shoot em up) and went to bed! woo hoo
no resolutions yet. I'll come up with a couple this year, I think. I don't usually, but it feels like a good time to resolve some things.
Evangeline is standing a lot- I know that seems like old news to some of you, but I leave her at pulled out kitchen drawers and coffee tables a lot. Her little legs are getting stronger!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
On another note, I'm on the wagon, diaper-wise. I just bought 2 Clover diapers, 2 Mutts and one SOS. No more. Dh and I looked at our budget and, well, it's not very good. Mostly due to my spending. So I have to stay away from DS for a while. Maybe I'll have to sell some diapers as well. Bummer.









: mm, you know who to call about those...you know. sorry about the budget. I've spent quite a bit too- although I'm pretty satisfied with what I have now, so I don't really feel the need to buy any more.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No particular resolutions here. need to be better about my over eating so I can lose some weight. The usual stuff.

We all had a fun time last night. We just got a Wii so we spent the night Wii bowling. It was a good time. I think the computer can sense when the kids are bowling. They would get all of these extra pins to drop!

Dh and I have been doing some massive cleaning and purging. The cleaning lady comes tomorrow and will have some new areas to dust since crap isn't piled up there anymore. Not sure if she'll like that!







In the process, our internet connection was lost. DH finally got it working today so I'm trying to catch up on things.

We also met with a financial adviser while I've been on vacation. As the bread winner in the family, I realize I had not die anytime soon. I thought we were doing well since we had money in the bank, maxing out my retirement fund, our house paid for, and no credit card debt. Then he showed us how much we need to save for college for 5 kids. (Where is the freaking out smiley!!!) Now I'm scared.

DH is trying to get Claire ready for bed.
DH:stop jumping Claire
C: I _love_ jumping.

It was just to cute on how she said "love".

Sophia was a hoot today. She likes to pull her cousin's hair. Today she kept "chasing" him. She would crawl near him and he would back up. And repeat. Until he backed up into a corner. Then as she attacked him, it was like a light bulb came on his head. He realized that he was bigger than her so he just pushed right past her and walked away.

And I got called to jury duty for January and February. My family said at least Feb is a short month and I pointed out it was leap year. Just watch me be sequestered for my birthday. Wait - no poopy diapers and you have a room to yourself while you sleep through the night....maybe it won't be too bad.

And Ellysia and Maddie have made up there own language and won't respond to English. Maybe it is the English I am saying: Go to bed.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Woohoo! Happy New Year!!! I have a feeling this is going to be a good one.
We stayed in last night and I was in bed mercifully early. Little Miss Princess was in the mood to nurse about every hour on the hour all night, however, so there's a good chance I was nursing when the ball dropped.

Doudat - you've sold me on the Biodome... actually I've been wanting to go for a while. One of my best friends lives in Montreal now and I keep saying I'm going to go visit one of these days... but so far I haven't made it. DH and my boys are eager to go to the Insectarium, it's their kind of fun.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Another bad mommy confession. I've been turning the t.v. on a lot lately. I just like the background noise. I grew up in a home where the t.v. was on ALL THE TIME, so I guess it's sort of a comfort zone thing. Scout really doesn't pay too much attention to it. (the t.v. in my office/playroom area is 10" black-and-white t.v.)...but I still feel guilty. M'kay...just had to let that out.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I never thought of that...when I was growing up our TV was never on...so it drives me crazy that DH always has it on - even when he's not watching it...but maybe I should cut him some slack.

















Funny, I hate the tv on, when dh has it on. We never had it on growing up either, unless it was a specific show. Latelyl, though I have been putting it on more for Axel, which I'm going to change too. I do notice, however, that Eva will watch it, which I'm not comfortable with.
A


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

yea! new year! DH and i are both feeling optimistic for this upcoming year, so it's been good here. Savannah got WAY more toys at xmas than she needed. I don't know where to put them; i should've put a toy box on her list









teething and cold and cranky baby, I'm going to nurse her down now, hopefully!

maybe pics next time too!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy New Year!
I have a big hickey on my arm....
No, no, there was no wild partying last night (au contraire! we stayed in-had some friends over for dinner and were in bed by 10ish) I foolishly let Arlo suck on my arm while I was watching a movie and now I have this hideous red mark.

No resolutions here...maybe less computer time?








and less tv for Finn









And I will leave you with this before I go to bed...
Good night!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Evangeline is standing a lot- I know that seems like old news to some of you, but I leave her at pulled out kitchen drawers and coffee tables a lot. Her little legs are getting stronger!
A

Go Eva! I love leaving Scarlet at the kitchen drawer so I can get some work done.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
No resolutions here...maybe less computer time?







and less tv for Finn









And I will leave you with this before I go to bed...
Good night!
A

What sweet boys, awww. I love seeing mine sleep together, the sweetest moments.

My resolution is to gain some resolve.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I just did the math a couple of minutes ago and realized that Desmond is still nursing 11 times a day, eek! Tell me I'm not alone here...

I just told DH that he is responsible for Desmond's first waking for the moment. Since he normally nurses less then 5 minutes and is back asleep, I am going to be a mean Mommy and see if DH can get him to go back to sleep without the nursing. Since if he can then maybe we can get him to sleep through to his second waking, which would be a nice 5 hour sleep period! I am not extremely hopeful, but maybe it will work, if he gets too upset I'll nurse him as usual.

Desmond had Indian for dinner tonight and loved it, he enjoyed his peas (first time having peas), potatoes, cauliflower and paneer and naan and curry and other spices. It was fun watching him eat. Of course his diaper is now stained with curry since he got it everywhere.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

just catching up quick...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah the whole DH taking care of him after first wake up so didn't work. He was quite unhappy with the solution and let us know it, even though he never woke up. Sigh so I nursed him and within 5 minutes he was soundly back asleep and off the boob. I really don't mind nursing him at night I just really wish we could get rid of one or two of the night nursings that are under 5 minutes each since I end up awake for 15 to 20 minutes around them.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Happy New Year, everyone!







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yeah the whole DH taking care of him after first wake up so didn't work. He was quite unhappy with the solution and let us know it, even though he never woke up. Sigh so I nursed him and within 5 minutes he was soundly back asleep and off the boob. I really don't mind nursing him at night I just really wish we could get rid of one or two of the night nursings that are under 5 minutes each since I end up awake for 15 to 20 minutes around them.









I hear ya! Although I'm not finding it too bad with Arlo, I was going crazy when Finn was this age and we tried the same thing getting dp to soothe him for a 4 hour stretch. Finn was not happy about it either, but I did get a couple of four hour stretches of sleep, once or twice a week, which helped a lot.
This too shall pass....right??








A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Happy new year!!!
Caroline is 8 months old !! she is pulling up to standing, still wobbly though.
She is TALKING!! she says both HI and BYE and waves! i am totally floored by that dd1 was talking at 1 really well, but 8 months is crazy!!!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Happy new year!!!
Caroline is 8 months old !! she is pulling up to standing, still wobbly though.
She is TALKING!! she says both HI and BYE and waves! i am totally floored by that dd1 was talking at 1 really well, but 8 months is crazy!!!!











I bet that's so cute!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Happy New Year!!! No resolutions here. I have never kept them. So, now I just don't make them









I also was asleep before the ball dropped. I was not intending to be though. We (the kids and I) went to a Vanderbilt basketball game with my parents and then to a ice carving exhibition (which was freezing). On our way home I stopped by the liquior store (here, they only sell beer in the grocery - everything else comes from a liquior store) and got a bottle pf champange and was ready to go home and have a couple of drinks and ring in the New Year. Well, dh was barely awake when I got home at 7:30. He had woke up at 4am and looked out the window to see a pony strolling around in our lawn. This was so odd since we don't have ponies or horses and our neighbor (1/4 mile away) doesn't either. After living in the city, I found the pony wandering in the yard to be pretty intriging and so did dh. So, he couldn't go back to sleep and decided to go deer hunting (which is more deer watching than anything). This is why he was barely awake. Anyway, I fell asleep at 11:30. Oh well, I did that last year too









Finnsmama - that is such an adorable picture of the boys.

Debstmommy - you family pics are gorgeous

Wanderinggypsy - It is good to see you again


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: mm, you know who to call about those...you know. sorry about the budget. I've spent quite a bit too- although I'm pretty satisfied with what I have now, so I don't really feel the need to buy any more.

hehe, you're spared, I sold 2 on DS. A Mutt and a camo GM. Future GM's will only be velour since her prints don't hold up well. It was faded after one wash









But no more. I have to learn to be stash happy


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just got caught up reading. Will be back in a bit to post more (and pump too)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy New Year!

I have finally managed to get our Christmas pictures uploaded. I have no problem getting them on the computer...It is putting them on the website that seems so mentally daunting -- so I procrastinate









Here is a slideshow of Micah's First Christmas. The password is "stocking", and the tree should be the first picture....If it is not, just click reverse order in the bottom right hand corner.

Well, we got our first "snow" in a while (I want to say years....but my memory sucks these days...)....and now I have a ligitimate reason to use the







: smilie. Of course, all the "yankees" around here would probably laugh. Especially doudat with your pics of snow half way up the window. We got a whole 1/4 of an inch


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







I hear ya! Although I'm not finding it too bad with Arlo, I was going crazy when Finn was this age and we tried the same thing getting dp to soothe him for a 4 hour stretch. Finn was not happy about it either, but I did get a couple of four hour stretches of sleep, once or twice a week, which helped a lot.
This too shall pass....right??








A


It shall pass, but it would be nice for it to pass sooner rather then later







. That being said, I am an insomniac and don't need a lot of sleep anyways, so it isn't a huge deal, just annoying. DH lets me sleep in on weekends too, so i do get a few periods of 3 to 4 hours straight which helps a ton.

On that note Desmond did sleep from 4am till either 7:30am or 9:30am, yes I am not sure which one, but I know that I was up at 7:30, I just can't remember if I nursed him before I fell back asleep (and woke up DH to go to work) or if he just kept sleeping till 9:30.

I am so happy I get to go to the dentist tomorrow and hopefully he'll fill my cavity while I'm there, popped cavities suck! So I hope he doesn't just do a cleaning and make me come back in a few days to fill it, because it is really annoying and needs to be filled.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah has been doing marathon nursing sessions at night (I guess to make up for the time he misses while I am at work







), so I so understand your "pain"....It is frustrating for me when I am trying to go to sleep to have him latched on. It used to not bother me at all, but now I would rather wait for my mental shut down first.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Picture time!!
Remote-love
posing
organizing the diapers
christmas morning
Biodome
frogs
penguins
attacking daddy!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Love Liam's and Romi's pictures!

And I'm not a yankee, but as a midwestern prairie girl I am laughing at the 1/4 inche of snow. It was 1 below F today when I left for work (15 below windchill) and is suppose to get up to 10 degrees!

And the pictures of the dome make me really want to go to the Omaha zoo.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Micah is so adorable!! And I love that you did the whole cookies and milk for santa... We wanted to and just forgot.
And what a cool wooden activity center!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Also, Micah is a real cutie Shydaisi!

And doudat, I love Romi's pink padraigs! I just lost one of Arlo's







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A


hugs







i think right now he is pretty normal if its just speech and in a crowded over stimulated situation they can not be judge of him!! there are some really good list out there to see what might be autism signs and what isn't.also anyone can have speech problems and be shy and i think alot of people confuse that with autism now. everything will be ok, ignore them all!!
if you weren't worried before they said something then he is fine!!! if you were worried maybe talk to his dr but i think he sounds pretty normal like an alomst 3 year old


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

picture time for us too!!!
Christmaspics

stitches


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A

Oh my!!! I have had the SAME thing happen. Elijah is a late talker. In fact he just started saying much of anything in the last 2 mos. We had TEIS (Tennessee Early Intervention Services) test him and he has a delay in speech and social emotional but he is not autistic. He doesn't play with other kids either. At mothers day out he plays mostly by himself. I had so many people concerned about his speech issues. I felt like he was fine but everyone else was really pushing it and I began to wonder if I was in denial. Anyway, he hasn't had speech therapy but one time and she said he seems fine to her. I think Finn is fine. I obviously don't know him but it sounds like he and Elijah are similar. I think your dp is right and I think you should ignore it. But that is my opinion based on my experience. I know how people can make you second guess. Go with you gut. You know him better than anyone.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

omg i am going to pull all of my hair out!!!!!!
Caroline went to sleep at 5 30!!! well at 8 i thought she was going to stay asleep for the night.... WRONG! 9:15 she wakes up wide AWAKE!!! my son won't fall asleep dd2 keeps getting up out of bed...dd1 who is useally up the latest is actually sound asleep!! uggg what will i do with all these kids!!! who knows how late this stinking baby will be up !!! and instead of doing something for myself when she was asleep i was helping out dd1 with studing for her Geo bee ( which was nice to help her one on one but i have a ton to do!!! )GRRRRRRR and WAAAAA i hope i get some sort of sleep tonight


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
omg i am going to pull all of my hair out!!!!!!
Caroline went to sleep at 5 30!!! well at 8 i thought she was going to stay asleep for the night.... WRONG! 9:15 she wakes up wide AWAKE!!! my son won't fall asleep dd2 keeps getting up out of bed...dd1 who is useally up the latest is actually sound asleep!! uggg what will i do with all these kids!!! who knows how late this stinking baby will be up !!! and instead of doing something for myself when she was asleep i was helping out dd1 with studing for her Geo bee ( which was nice to help her one on one but i have a ton to do!!! )GRRRRRRR and WAAAAA i hope i get some sort of sleep tonight

oh, mama, I can just feel how frusterated you are! hang in there!
btw, I like your christmas pics- I like how all the girls have matching pj's, and the stitches picture is excellent, but the stitches are so sad!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yeah the whole DH taking care of him after first wake up so didn't work. He was quite unhappy with the solution and let us know it, even though he never woke up. Sigh so I nursed him and within 5 minutes he was soundly back asleep and off the boob. I really don't mind nursing him at night I just really wish we could get rid of one or two of the night nursings that are under 5 minutes each since I end up awake for 15 to 20 minutes around them.

Maybe try more than once? I'm not saying to force it, but sometimes I've needed to give things a couple tries before giving up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Picture time!!
Remote-love
posing
organizing the diapers
christmas morning
Biodome
frogs
penguins
attacking daddy!

Aw, love the biodome pics- and the attacking daddy! she's so cute!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A

Wow- that sounds so shocking! Especially since we've never heard you mention any of your own or others' concerns before, it seems really out of the blue! I agree with Ulitmate and Velvet- there's so many kids who are late or even delayed talkers, and that's not related to autism at all- sounds like an extreme presumption. Axel wasn't even interested in playing with other kids as much even a few months ago- and fwiw I've found he interacts much more when we have friends here to our house, than going out to a play date. And if everyone judged Axel on how he behaves at busy family functions, I'm in trouble.







s, though mama, I hope you don't worry for nothing. If in your heart you know there's nothing wrong- don't let it trouble you.
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A

Don't worry. When Max was two, my sister demanded that I take him to a doctor because he wasn't talking enough. Same situation, they don't see him often and he's shy and observant. Apparently, the whole family felt this way. Long story short, he was speaking well at three and hasn't shut up since.








Also, he'd rather play with a kid's toys than play with the kid and is much more himself at home.

Off to look at all the new pics!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the support everyone. No, I've never had any concerns whatsoever about Finn. I mean, we have our issues, but what toddler doesn't. And as far as his talking goes, it's not like he doesn't say anything, he just doesn't use complete sentences yet. Instead of saying I am hungry he says "I hungy" or at Christmas he kept saying "what happen turkey?" which meant "what happened to the turkey?" so I don't even think there is any delay







:. Anyway, I'm not worried about it at all, I just had a moment of panic yesterday.








What would I do without you guys!








A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Maybe try more than once? I'm not saying to force it, but sometimes I've needed to give things a couple tries before giving up.

We tried again last night, same thing, we'll try again a few more times just to make sure though.

On the plus side he may have woken up at 2am, but he then slept till 5:30! and then from then to 9:30! So there was a 3 and a half and 4 hour stretch in there, I am quite happy! If he can keep that up then I can deal with the 2am wakeup. Three feedings a night isn't bad it is when it gets up to 4 and 5 that it starts to annoy me.

DH is home today which is nice, he's here since I have my dentist appointment this afternoon so someone had to be here to watch Desmond. I don't think they're likely to fill my cavity today though, will probably just look and go, "yep you have a popped cavity". On the plus side it gets me closer to having it filled, so I can deal.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

double post!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We went to the Biodome today and Liam had a blast!! The penguins really made him laugh and there was a play with Caillou where, to my enormous suprise, Liam stayed quiet and calm and thoroughly enjoyed himself. He was even *gasp* nice to Romi








We did this last year and decided this would be our New Year tradition.

i want to go!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is totally off-topic, but I need to talk about it...
So dp says he talked to his dad today and he and his wife think we should have Finn tested for autism







: because of his speech







:
I mean he isn't really talking in full sentences, but he says some sentences and repeats many (if not all) words he hears.
Now I'm all freaked out and have been checking for other signs. Like what, I have no idea! He is very busy and doesn't really play that well with other kids yet, but I thought that was developmentally normal. Gah!
Honestly, the in-laws see him maybe 6 times a year and always at busy family gatherings, which are not the best places for a toddler in general (or so I thought). Dp says to just ignore it, but I can't help feeling really freaked now...
Okay, rant over...
A









that is stressful! if you haven't suspected anything, i would not worry at all!! you are his mama! they hardly see him. every kid is so different with when they speak, how they speak etc. our friends' oldest didn't speak a lot until he was over 3. like i said--you KNOW best! don't freak out...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i can't catch up now...but wanted to say hi!







happy 2008!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

oh about speech, my niece didn't talk till 3 or 4 ( i can't remember which) she didn't speak at all tho! and now is collage with schoolerships and took all advanced classes that earned collage credits while in high school, she might be one of the smartest people i know!!! So talking early or late gives no view into what the future holds for children


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

finn's mama-I have worked w Autistic kids and I know one of the number one tests to try at 18-24 months is --- Do they respond to their name? And does he show emotion?

I have a friend who has a 2 yo. He turned 2 in May. He only grunted. They were so worried! Had his hearing tested, etc... He started w a few words in the beginning of Sept. She kept a word-list and he added multiple words a day, and she lost track in a matter of 2 weeks! He quite literally took off!!! Also 2-yo don't play with others! They do 'parrallel-play' so don't worry about that! They really start playing with others sometime when they are 3.

Noah and my DH's Cabbage Patch (from when he was a child). Do you see any similarity? I think I am the only one that doesn't do the special picture linky thing.
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../296420549.jpg

Noah's eyes are still blue. Andy's are grn-brn. And yesterday, Noah pushed himself up to sit. Then later, pulled himself up to stand!!!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

and more pics on my blog!

You all have VERY cute pics and such adorable kids!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i want to go!!!









Oooh, do come!!! We could take all the kids together they'd have a blast


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
and more pics on my blog!

You all have VERY cute pics and such adorable kids!!!

Such sweet pictures, love your blog!! And Noah does look strangely like the Cabbage Patch kid


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
finn's mama-I have worked w Autistic kids and I know one of the number one tests to try at 18-24 months is --- Do they respond to their name? And does he show emotion?

I have a friend who has a 2 yo. He turned 2 in May. He only grunted. They were so worried! Had his hearing tested, etc... He started w a few words in the beginning of Sept. She kept a word-list and he added multiple words a day, and she lost track in a matter of 2 weeks! He quite literally took off!!! Also 2-yo don't play with others! They do 'parrallel-play' so don't worry about that! They really start playing with others sometime when they are 3.

Noah and my DH's Cabbage Patch (from when he was a child). Do you see any similarity? I think I am the only one that doesn't do the special picture linky thing.
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../296420549.jpg

Noah's eyes are still blue. Andy's are grn-brn. And yesterday, Noah pushed himself up to sit. Then later, pulled himself up to stand!!!


Well, he responds to his name when it suits him







and he definitely shows emotion!
I did some research yesterday and he doesn't seem to exhibit any symptoms for autism as far as I can tell, but I am wondering if they were thinking aspergers? I dunno, they watched a documentary and decided something must be wrong with Finn (he is a pretty wild kid and marches to his own drummer sometimes







: they're used to his cousins who are extremely well behaved







) -now that I'm not worried about it, I'm just annoyed with them for getting me all worked up







:

But on happier note, Noah is an absolute doll MM, and he does bear some resemblance to that cabbage patch baby!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oooh, do come!!! We could take all the kids together they'd have a blast









Can I come too? I have to get in a visit with my sister who lives in Ottawa soon....








A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Anika: Liam was a late talker too... We took him to be evaluated and he had some delays and he even saw a speech therapist... She wasn't very worried though, since he did have a vocabulary, even if sub-par with his peers. Then, at around 2.5yrs old, his speech exploded!! And as MontanaMama stated, kids that age parallel play. Liam still plays mostly alone, but is starting to interact more and more in play.

I'd look for other signs to point towards autism than speech alone. That's incredibly narrow minded. I'm sure Finn is just fine.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Can I come too? I have to get in a visit with my sister who lives in Ottawa soon....








A

We cross-posted!
Of course you can !!! Come to the Biodome, we'll have a blast







:

We actually bought a yearly pass... So now we'll get to go more often!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I just got back from the dentist. Had to go for the whole, let me look at your teeth and make sure you really have a problem before I can schedule a real appointment to fix the problem. Yep I have a problem, I was wrong about what the problem was, but still. I get to get a crown! I am just jumping for joy can't you tell. Apparently what I thought was a popped cavity (although a big one) was really my tooth breaking in two places. So I get to go back in a little over a week and get a crown. I am just so happy, I always wanted a crown, though I was thinking more one for my head when I became ruler of all, then one on my tooth.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Is anyone elses lo starting to have "fits"? Ashton is already having little fits. He gets so mad sometimes when I set him down that he starts hitting the floor and smacking it. I don't remember Elijah having fits so soon. I'm not really sure what to think of it. Maybe he is really strong willed. I have taken some pics. I will post them soon. I've been lazy about uploading







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Boy am I cranky today. I woke up to Miss Scarlet banging on me with both hands at 3am. It was 5am before she got back to sleep.







:

She has been saying "raaaahhhhh" all day and very clingy. It must be teeth, she's getting her sixth and I think maybe more are coming in on the bottom. Plus, she's only had one short nap today. Can't wait til bedtime.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

MontanaMama, great picture with the cabbage patch doll!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I am just so happy, I always wanted a crown, though I was thinking more one for my head when I became ruler of all, then one on my tooth.









Sorry, the dentist sucks. I'm afraid I need to go, too.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Is anyone elses lo starting to have "fits"? Ashton is already having little fits. He gets so mad sometimes when I set him down that he starts hitting the floor and smacking it. I don't remember Elijah having fits so soon. I'm not really sure what to think of it. Maybe he is really strong willed. I have taken some pics. I will post them soon. I've been lazy about uploading







:

OMG yes. Johnny doesn't hit the floor but he throws himself back and goes limp and screams.

On a more cute note... a couple days ago Johnny crawled over to the jogging stroller (that we usualy take to the park) and pulled on it and cried, he kept that up for a while despite me trying to distract him so finally I thought he might be tellign me he wanted to go to the park and he calmed down as soon as I put him in...we went to the park and played for about 30mins - he did the same thing today, I was a lazy mommy and didn't take him out today though.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

jumping in for a bit
Our internet's been down so I'm connected sneakily right now from some unknown neighbour. We had a well baby visit today and it went really terribly. Ion isn't on the charts weightwise and barely height wise







(16lbs and 27 1/4 in) He eats solids voraciously, nurses a good letdown at least 10 times a day and has more chub on his body than ever. I almost don't trust the measurement because he was jumping on the scale. The doctor pressured us to give the flu shot (we didn't) and we had to sign yet another vaccine waiver. He also suggested benadryl for him rubbing his eyes without even looking. And this is from our D.O. who we go to because of his practices in alternative medicine. *pout*


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
jumping in for a bit
Our internet's been down so I'm connected sneakily right now from some unknown neighbour. We had a well baby visit today and it went really terribly. Ion isn't on the charts weightwise and barely height wise







(16lbs and 27 1/4 in) He eats solids voraciously, nurses a good letdown at least 10 times a day and has more chub on his body than ever. I almost don't trust the measurement because he was jumping on the scale. The doctor pressured us to give the flu shot (we didn't) and we had to sign yet another vaccine waiver. He also suggested benadryl for him rubbing his eyes without even looking. And this is from our D.O. who we go to because of his practices in alternative medicine. *pout*

icky-icky... why are there so many narrow minded docs out there?!







I am sooo anxious every time we go. So far so good, but we've been dodging bullets.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

more doc venting...
They also asked if he was talking and understood and used titles of family members. He says mama, dada, beka, gaea, cat and all sorts of other things but I can't tell if he actually means them. He should also be playing patty cake which he is no where near and just looks at me like I'm dumb.
Are 8 1/2 month olds really supposed to talk??


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
more doc venting...
They also asked if he was talking and understood and used titles of family members. He says mama, dada, beka, gaea, cat and all sorts of other things but I can't tell if he actually means them. He should also be playing patty cake which he is no where near and just looks at me like I'm dumb.
Are 8 1/2 month olds really supposed to talk??

no. scarlet would be hard pressed to play patty cake, too. this is why I skip wbvs. doctors, humph!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG Hanno, what a crazy doc!! Romi doesn't speak... 8mth old babies babble, practice vocalization. She doesn't play patty-cake, WTH?? I mean, didn't he know he was dealing with Superbaby??









As for the weight, doesn't matter if he's off the charts, Liam weighed 16lbs and was very short when he was Ion's age. I got the whole formula speech everytime we went to a doctor's visit. So much so that I ended up in tears at the breasfeeding clinic, where they promptly told me Liam was just perfect. He was thin, so what? He still had a bit of chub. At about a year old, he turned into the biggest baby in daycare. I was astounded. Proves you just never know!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, hanno, I wouldn't listen to that doc! Talking and pattycakes?? I can't even get Finn to play pattycakes and he's 2.5yo.
Was he using the new growth charts or the old ones that are based on formula fed babies? Honestly, I wouldn't worry since Ion is obviously alert and meeting all the (real!) milestones appropriate for his age...earlier if anything!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
more doc venting...
They also asked if he was talking and understood and used titles of family members. He says mama, dada, beka, gaea, cat and all sorts of other things but I can't tell if he actually means them. He should also be playing patty cake which he is no where near and just looks at me like I'm dumb.
Are 8 1/2 month olds really supposed to talk??

don't have a lot of time but wanted to comment on this-- zenon started saying words (as i posted a while back with a video) and we were shocked b/c we thought it was so strange. kaylo definately didn't until he was closer to a year and then it was only a few things. patty cake??! that is ridiculous! way closer to a year or probably a lot later...i think it's all silly. don't worry


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I think I would fall over in astonishment if Scout started saying actual words and understanding their meaning right now. That doctor is full of crap.







And pattycakes? No way. She claps her hands, but it is rarely "on cue"...it's just some random thing she does.

Yep, Scout's been starting the "fits" as well. Mainly if I pull something out of her hand that she is not supposed to have. It's sort of cute now...but I know it will get old fast.









I gained 5 pounds over the holidays. (over roughly 3-4 weeks) Wah!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Talking? hahhahahahah...ya right!
Sorry your dr visit was so crappy- that definately is crappy. He sounds stupid. (sorry. he does!)
Not that some kids couldn't. Just most don't.

Hey guys I forgot to mention that the painting on my blog (birth project) amandagreavette.blogspot.com sold! I'm excited, even though I've sold lots of others, this was a labour painting, the first of the birth series, and someone loved it! It was 3x4 feet so it wasnt' a minor purchase. yay!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Talking? hahhahahahah...ya right!
Sorry your dr visit was so crappy- that definately is crappy. He sounds stupid. (sorry. he does!)
Not that some kids couldn't. Just most don't.

Hey guys I forgot to mention that the painting on my blog (birth project) amandagreavette.blogspot.com sold! I'm excited, even though I've sold lots of others, this was a labour painting, the first of the birth series, and someone loved it! It was 3x4 feet so it wasnt' a minor purchase. yay!
A

Congrats on the sale of your painting. It's beautiful...was it hard to let that one go?


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hanno







Your doc sounds crazy - Johnny does babble various words, but I doubt he really means any of them - he's never said mama even babbling...patty cake? Umm he doesn't even clap his hands - he barely waves..I wouldn't expect an 8-9mo to do any of those things.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
more doc venting...
They also asked if he was talking and understood and used titles of family members. He says mama, dada, beka, gaea, cat and all sorts of other things but I can't tell if he actually means them. He should also be playing patty cake which he is no where near and just looks at me like I'm dumb.
Are 8 1/2 month olds really supposed to talk??

Insane doctor as everyone else said. Desmond can talk, he does connect Dada with DH and he says hi correctly, but it is really rare for him to actually speak still. He also says mama but I don't think it means me yet. He is now say ummm after eating a bite which I think means yummy, but not sure. That being said I really wasn't expecting him to speak yet, so I am shocked he is saying anything in the correct context.

As for patty cake, yeah right, he still isn't clapping really let alone patty cake.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We had a bad night sleep wise last night. I tried to get Desmond to bed at 9:20 or so (really early) and he won't go, so I brought him back downstairs, no problem. He was ready at 10 and went right to sleep. Only he woke up 30 minutes later, I'm really tempted to stay with him for the first hour after he falls asleep, but that kind of kills the whole reason for putting him to bed earlier. DH brought him downstairs and we all went to bed around 11:30. He was up every 2 hours (I really wanted another night of only 3 wakings oh well).

Maybe tonight will be better, I can hope anyways.

Oh we bought him a snowsuit yesterday in 2t. We weren't sure the 18 month sized one would work for the rest of the winter so we went with 2t. It is really cute and we got it at a decent price since LLbean has all their winter coats on sale now and we had a $10 gift certificate from when DH got my coat there.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry about the crappy doc visit. We reaaly love ours. Don't be too snippy at him for signing a waiver about vac's. It's the trial lawyers' faults for that.

Sophia says, mama, hi and bye. She waves, but can't pattycake/clap. She doesn't say dada. She just looks at him and growls.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Did anyone see this on TAO:

Due to issues we have been having with our server load and high traffic, we need to close or remove all threads that encourage mass posting. We have pinpointed that threads with very large numbers of posts/pages are partly or entirely responsible for the issues we are experiencing. Exactly what they are causing has not been determined but they cause a table corruptions in the database and most often that necessitates closing the forum to be able to repair the post and thread tables. Because our database is so large, this take at least an hour and affects other things on Mothering.com due to the need to close the database server to complete the repair. This results in extended issues such as emails received from concerned members who cannot access the forum during the closure, multi-Q&S threads about the server problems creating posting issues, and the multitude of duplicate posts that appear across the forums as a result of the server burps and which must then be removed by the moderators.

The suspension of mass posting threads includes all threads that are intended to boost post counts and those that are aimed at creating extremely high posting to a single thread. All such threads will be closed or moved to the Games forum, depending on the thread topic/focus. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't think that targets us, does it?? I mean there are crazy threads on MDC that are hundreds of pages long... I think those are the ones that'll be removed, no?


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Noah has 0 words.

We call him -Nonan the bar(baby)an- AKA Conan the Barbarian. And hardly has the coordination to pinch pieces of food and eat it. BUT he is really big.

Superbaby has been focusing all his energy on speed! My theory is that all babies focus on a certain aspect of development, sometimes at the expense of other areas. Superbaby and Noah are 2 cases in point. Small, but super-developed mover/talker...and BIG, but slow Noah. What do you think?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Noah has 0 words.

We call him -Nonan the bar(baby)an- AKA Conan the Barbarian. And hardly has the coordination to pinch pieces of food and eat it. BUT he is really big.

Superbaby has been focusing all his energy on speed! My theory is that all babies focus on a certain aspect of development, sometimes at the expense of other areas. Superbaby and Noah are 2 cases in point. Small, but super-developed mover/talker...and BIG, but slow Noah. What do you think?

Totally!! Liam was tiny and was everywhere (he still is). Very advanced physically, yet late in talking.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to read through the posts, but just wanted to share:

Micah is currently sleeping next to me while I peruse the internet (namely MDC and Etsy -- thanks doudat







)...His eyes are darting back and forth, he is holding his hand up in front of him and moving his fingers (intricately, like he is doing something like manipulating something small), and then smiling and laughing....It is too cute! I wish I had the video camera here! Ah....calm sleep now....maybe I should sleep, too....but that wouldn't be any fun


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Gee, I hope they don't close our thread. That would be awful. I think you're right though, doudat...I think they'd go for the threads with hundreds of pages, not us.







: Oh yeah, I forgot about the site that serenitii set up a while back. I haven't logged in there in a very long time. Oops!







If you're lurking, how are you, serenitii? Hadn't seen you around









I forgot to post a pic of my lovely earrings that I got from maximom in the exchange:

pretty danglies

They have become my favorites and I even wear green all the time on purpose just so I can wear those earrings.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

shydaisi - that's cute about about Micah dreaming. Wouldn't you just love to know what was going on in his little head?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I haven't had a chance to read through the posts, but just wanted to share:

Micah is currently sleeping next to me while I peruse the internet (namely MDC and Etsy -- thanks doudat







)...His eyes are darting back and forth, he is holding his hand up in front of him and moving his fingers (intricately, like he is doing something like manipulating something small), and then smiling and laughing....It is too cute! I wish I had the video camera here! Ah....calm sleep now....maybe I should sleep, too....but that wouldn't be any fun









aww that sounds so sweet- oh, to know what he was dreaming about!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Gee, I hope they don't close our thread. That would be awful. I think you're right though, doudat...I think they'd go for the threads with hundreds of pages, not us.







: Oh yeah, I forgot about the site that serenitii set up a while back. I haven't logged in there in a very long time. Oops!







If you're lurking, how are you, serenitii? Hadn't seen you around









I forgot to post a pic of my lovely earrings that I got from maximom in the exchange:

pretty danglies

They have become my favorites and I even wear green all the time on purpose just so I can wear those earrings.









Great! They were made by a gal I know from Portland, OR.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet has been having some poopy problems since yesterday. Although I think the green ones today are from the pickle she was eating last night.

Our power was down from high winds so we went out to dinner and the pickle kept her happy. And now I know why we don't ever go out. I had Max glued to one side and Scarlet on the other when she got sick of the high chair. Makes it difficult to actually eat.

Poor little gal, she's pooping again. And I have guests coming for dinner tonight! Need to clean the house, make lasagna and bake a cake.

Guess I should go, see y'all later.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

:



































:spl at

















































:ce nsored





















:





















:

Can you tell I am POed?!?!

Someone stole my wallet and $200! I took the kids to Home Depot for their Kids Workshop. And bought something, then went to the car, checked for my wallet. It was gone. We looked through everything, went back in, talked to the manager, cashier-nothing! So I went home, looked through car again. Phone rang-it was a lady saying she found my wallet and was on her way over. YEA! But, when she got here, there was no cash. I am SO bummed! That was all of our cash until DH gets his student loans in 2 weeks. Luckily I got my WIC checks yesterday. So the kids won't starve. The lady who brought it to me said she found it in the parking lot and maybe someone stole the $ and threw it on the ground. I called my bank and canceled my CC. SO bummed.

I just can't understand how people can do stuff like that. I mean-can you imagine feeling so ENTITLED?!? I just have to settle on thinking that maybe they have kids that are hungrier than ours, either that or they just needed to buy a bigger TV. Who knows. -sigh-

Thanks for listening to my rant. I feel better. I think I will go out and plant some bulbs while the kids sleep. It is actually around 50 here today-unheard of for Jan. We haven't had our 2-3 wks of 20-30 below 0 yet.

I need some sun-therapy!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 






































































:



































:spl at

















































:ce nsored





















:





















:

Can you tell I am POed?!?!

Someone stole my wallet and $200! I took the kids to Home Depot for their Kids Workshop. And bought something, then went to the car, checked for my wallet. It was gone. We looked through everything, went back in, talked to the manager, cashier-nothing! So I went home, looked through car again. Phone rang-it was a lady saying she found my wallet and was on her way over. YEA! But, when she got here, there was no cash. I am SO bummed! That was all of our cash until DH gets his student loans in 2 weeks. Luckily I got my WIC checks yesterday. So the kids won't starve. The lady who brought it to me said she found it in the parking lot and maybe someone stole the $ and threw it on the ground. I called my bank and canceled my CC. SO bummed.

I just can't understand how people can do stuff like that. I mean-can you imagine feeling so ENTITLED?!? I just have to settle on thinking that maybe they have kids that are hungrier than ours, either that or they just needed to buy a bigger TV. Who knows. -sigh-

Thanks for listening to my rant. I feel better. I think I will go out and plant some bulbs while the kids sleep. It is actually around 50 here today-unheard of for Jan. We haven't had our 2-3 wks of 20-30 below 0 yet.

I need some sun-therapy!









That sucks. I honestly don't know how someone could do that.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 






































































:



































:spl at

















































:ce nsored





















:





















:

Can you tell I am POed?!?!

Someone stole my wallet and $200! I took the kids to Home Depot for their Kids Workshop. And bought something, then went to the car, checked for my wallet. It was gone. We looked through everything, went back in, talked to the manager, cashier-nothing! So I went home, looked through car again. Phone rang-it was a lady saying she found my wallet and was on her way over. YEA! But, when she got here, there was no cash. I am SO bummed! That was all of our cash until DH gets his student loans in 2 weeks. Luckily I got my WIC checks yesterday. So the kids won't starve. The lady who brought it to me said she found it in the parking lot and maybe someone stole the $ and threw it on the ground. I called my bank and canceled my CC. SO bummed.

I just can't understand how people can do stuff like that. I mean-can you imagine feeling so ENTITLED?!? I just have to settle on thinking that maybe they have kids that are hungrier than ours, either that or they just needed to buy a bigger TV. Who knows. -sigh-

Thanks for listening to my rant. I feel better. I think I will go out and plant some bulbs while the kids sleep. It is actually around 50 here today-unheard of for Jan. We haven't had our 2-3 wks of 20-30 below 0 yet.

I need some sun-therapy!









I'm so sorry that happened to you - I would be devistated!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

oh no! That's awful, montanamama! I hope that $200 comes back to you somehow down the road...like an unexpected gift or money you didn't know you had coming to you or something.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

whoa, 200$? I'm sick to my stomach for you. That's terrible!!
Like Kewpie said, hopefully it'll come back around to you... Did they also take your cc and debit cards?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I've been looking at these and laughing out loud, so have a hoot people:
http://engrish.com/


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 






































































:



































:spl at

















































:ce nsored





















:





















:

Can you tell I am POed?!?!

!

Oh, mama, that's so awful! You poor girl- I hope something amazing happens for you too- I would be so upset.
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 

I need some sun-therapy!

I hope it helped! Hugs, mama.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Goodmorning!









We are going to the zoo today. I'm torn between knowing how much Johnny loves animals and wanting to take him and thinking about how frustrated he will be not being able to crawl everywhere - I think it should be fun though!

My DH finds out tomorrow morning if he gets a job working 7 days a week from 6pm - 6am. I have no idea how we can manage that schedule - but we really need him to be working again. I just can't stop hoping he doesn't get the job though, is that horrible?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Goodmorning!









We are going to the zoo today. I'm torn between knowing how much Johnny loves animals and wanting to take him and thinking about how frustrated he will be not being able to crawl everywhere - I think it should be fun though!

My DH finds out tomorrow morning if he gets a job working 7 days a week from 6pm - 6am. I have no idea how we can manage that schedule - but we really need him to be working again. I just can't stop hoping he doesn't get the job though, is that horrible?


zoo sounds cold today!! lol i guess its a little warmer then it has been tho.
dh's job sounds hard!! no days off?? or is it work 7 days then a few days off then work 7 days again? no break i could imagine would burn you out FAST! hope he finds a good job soon!! he doesn't do computer work does he? maybe if he did dave could hook him up somewhere.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 






































































:



































:spl at

















































:ce nsored





















:





















:

Can you tell I am POed?!?!

Someone stole my wallet and $200! I took the kids to Home Depot for their Kids Workshop. And bought something, then went to the car, checked for my wallet. It was gone. We looked through everything, went back in, talked to the manager, cashier-nothing! So I went home, looked through car again. Phone rang-it was a lady saying she found my wallet and was on her way over. YEA! But, when she got here, there was no cash. I am SO bummed! That was all of our cash until DH gets his student loans in 2 weeks. Luckily I got my WIC checks yesterday. So the kids won't starve. The lady who brought it to me said she found it in the parking lot and maybe someone stole the $ and threw it on the ground. I called my bank and canceled my CC. SO bummed.

I just can't understand how people can do stuff like that. I mean-can you imagine feeling so ENTITLED?!? I just have to settle on thinking that maybe they have kids that are hungrier than ours, either that or they just needed to buy a bigger TV. Who knows. -sigh-

Thanks for listening to my rant. I feel better. I think I will go out and plant some bulbs while the kids sleep. It is actually around 50 here today-unheard of for Jan. We haven't had our 2-3 wks of 20-30 below 0 yet.

I need some sun-therapy!









that's horrible!!! will you be ok until your next check??


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

lilmomma83 - have fun at the zoo! Wow - that job does sound tough. Like ultimateserj said, hopefully it wouldn't be 7 days a week w/ never having a day off! You are definitely not bad for hoping he doesn't get it. I know it's important for him to be working, but it can't be worth it if he has no quality of life.

Scout saw my MIL & FIL for the first time in quite a while - I'm pretty sure it's been at least a couple months since MIL had seen her. We had a nice visit and Scout actually let each of them hold her for quite a while, which is amazing since she's been pretty glued to DH and I. They only live about 35 minutes away, but for some reason we hardly ever get together.







They were totally enamoured with her yesterday though, and kept saying how we need to get together more often, so hopefully they will end up becoming a bigger part of Scout's life. My family lives across the country and I think it would be such a shame for her to grow up not really knowing any of her grandparents.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

maximom - are Scarlet's poop problems clearing up?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, I've been looking at these and laughing out loud, so have a hoot people:
http://engrish.com/

Those are a hoot!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
:

I need some sun-therapy!

I hope you got your therapy. I would be so upset - beyond words.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

DH got his birthday wish last night. Me, lingerie, champagne, and a hotel room. We were going at it like honeymooners.

We started out with a light dinner in our room and one thing we noticed was how quiet it was. Do you know that a refrigerator has a hum?

He had an excellent birthday and was the happiest man alive when we pulled into the hotel parking lot.

Back on topic: Sophia has 2 top teeth poking through. Must be why she didn't want to nurse much yesterday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond did a 3 hour stretch last night sleeping! Okay I do find it kind of sad I am so happy about it. Especially since I was awake for the whole stretch (oops). I wasn't able to get him to sleep earlier then normal last night so he went down at midnight again, hoping to push it back to 10pm again tonight.

My inlaws are coming over shortly for a few hours, should be nice for Desmond, except it is going to screw up his nap times, sigh. Oh well. When they leave we'll head to the grocery store for food for the week. Hopefully baby boy will get enough of a nap today not to be too grumpy tonight.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
DH got his birthday wish last night. Me, lingerie, champagne, and a hotel room. We were going at it like honeymooners.

We started out with a light dinner in our room and one thing we noticed was how quiet it was. Do you know that a refrigerator has a hum?

He had an excellent birthday and was the happiest man alive when we pulled into the hotel parking lot.

Back on topic: Sophia has 2 top teeth poking through. Must be why she didn't want to nurse much yesterday.










Goof for you guys, I would've used the room for sleep







I am so tired.
Romi is nursing every 2 freaking hours. Not one tooth yet. I even tried Kewpie's "disposable diapers made Scout sleep longer" trick to no avail.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
maximom - are Scarlet's poop problems clearing up?

Yes, thanks for inquiring. Thank goodness, now I can get back to cloth today.

ETA: I spoke too soon. ANother big green one, with a piece of candle wax in it! Yuck. And she's banging her mouth with her hand and yelling. Darn teeth.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

MT -- I would have been SOOO upset!!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you for all the hugs! I think I am doing much better about it today. However, we did have to take $ out of Andy's bank today for food. Oh well. At least we are all healthy and happy!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

So...Johnny called me today...."Heh-duh" (this is how most small children say my name - Heather) and did so multiple times throughout the day so I've told everyone they have to call me mommy now









My DH's job does not get days off, but wil probably only last 6mos - his friend (who just quit this job today ironically) said he think it will be over in 10 days (it's all construction) but now my DH is saying they will probably want him to go somewhere else (I forget if he said Minisota or Montana)..we'll see I guess I shouldn't think about it too much yet.

OH and MT Mama- glad things are working out and you are feeling better.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh yes- and the zoo was fun. Johnny's favorite thing where the teeny little shrews though







and at one point we all saw a lizard on the cieling of an exhibit and Johnny kept staring intently at the floor of the exhibit and we couldn't figure out why - it turned out that we were all looking at the reflection of the real lizard that was on the floor (what Johnny was looking at all along).


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

One more thing









He also started kissing today - he's been doign the open mouth thing for a bit but today he started also making smacking noises, and he was doing that and waving to the animals he liked...so so so cute!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yes, thanks for inquiring. Thank goodness, now I can get back to cloth today.

ETA: I spoke too soon. ANother big green one, with a piece of candle wax in it! Yuck. And she's banging her mouth with her hand and yelling. Darn teeth.

Wow- candle wax! por girls, though, sounds like Eva today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
DH got his birthday wish last night. Me, lingerie, champagne, and a hotel room. We were going at it like honeymooners.

.

Hey, don't you guys do it like honeymooners anyway??

Eva wa_s_ _miserable_ today. And the girl is always happy. She was up so many times I lost count last night. She's getting teeth- but the damn things won't come through! Tylenol doens't help too much, and forget the homeopathic. Poor little sweetie- I had a glass of wine tonight so maybe like doudat's friend it will help her sleep through it.









On another note I 'whipped up' some embellished prefolds and some nursing pads for a friend tonight. (Hence the wine, I like to drink and sew







). I really like sewing at night, it cuts my time on here, but I guess that's ok. So far I've made double sided flannel wipes, an apron (for painting), cropped Eva's onsies we never use, and embellished 6 prefolds and now the nursing pads. Yay! I'm terrible, but it's fun.

A


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Mamas!!!

I haven't posted on mothering toooo much...but I just wanted some place to come to brag a little!









My daughter Addison has started to sign for milk!! YAH YAH YAH!!!







I am SO happy!! She does it at the right times too!!! It's SOO cute! She also has this TOTAL look of being SO proud of herself. I could just melt every time!!









Anyway...just thought I'd pop in since I've been lurking again for a while!! DD is with daddy playing in the living room so I get a little break.

Hope you had a wonderful weekend everyone!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
One more thing









He also started kissing today - he's been doign the open mouth thing for a bit but today he started also making smacking noises, and he was doing that and waving to the animals he liked...so so so cute!!!

told ya talking and waving all because he saw Caroline on weds lol

glad you had a good time!! it was such a nice day i wish we had gone to the zoo!!! did you go to the one near by or one of the big ones? i took the kids this summer to the one near by ( my first time at it) and we LOVED It i think we will buy a pass this spring


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I was wondering when people were going to start signing to their LOs. That is so cool she signed for milk! Do you do the sign for milking a cow? I didn't like that for ds1 so I made up my own. Is there a BFing sign? Queen-you are going to have to post pics of your work to inspire us!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to keep up without internet is difficult! The baby's OLPC has internet for now but I'm not used to it yet.
I looked up the weight chart for breastfed babies and Ion's on the low end of normal on that.
Aaaaaaaaaaand.....he took some steps 2 days ago! 2 1/2 steps walking toward his own reflection and 3 steps a few hours later. Nothing since and that's okay by me but his poor dad is sad he missed it.
We went to see the movie Juno tonight and it was excellent.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hanno - Don't pay any attention to that Dr. obviously Ion is healthy and growing!!!

I am really excited. It is not a big deal to most of you here but it is for me. My friend was over and as she left she said "bye" to Ashton and he said "bye bye" back to her!! Elijah didn't talk at all until he was about 2 and even then it wasn't very much and with a lot of prompting.

I am going to sew zebra print throw pillows today. Envelope style cause I don't know how to sew a zipper.

MT - That sucks your wallet got stolen.







at least you are all ok.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Trying to keep up without internet is difficult! The baby's OLPC has internet for now but I'm not used to it yet.
I looked up the weight chart for breastfed babies and Ion's on the low end of normal on that.
Aaaaaaaaaaand.....he took some steps 2 days ago! 2 1/2 steps walking toward his own reflection and 3 steps a few hours later. Nothing since and that's okay by me but his poor dad is sad he missed it.
We went to see the movie Juno tonight and it was excellent.









Superbaby walking??? Way to make the rest of ours feel inadequate







:

I want to see Juno!! But I'll have to wait on the DVD, too complicated to go to the theatre.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Trying to keep up without internet is difficult! The baby's OLPC has internet for now but I'm not used to it yet.
I looked up the weight chart for breastfed babies and Ion's on the low end of normal on that.
Aaaaaaaaaaand.....he took some steps 2 days ago! 2 1/2 steps walking toward his own reflection and 3 steps a few hours later. Nothing since and that's okay by me but his poor dad is sad he missed it.
We went to see the movie Juno tonight and it was excellent.

At least you can be comforted knowing his development is on the 'ahead' side, quite dramatically! Both my sister and friends' babies were on the very low end of the weight scale and bf, and their development was 'average' at best, and they were perfectly healthy. It's a good reminder that there are extremes thatmake up averages, and that those are still 'ok'. And when his development is so far advanced, you really have no need to be concerned.

About signing, we did some with Axel but we won't bother with Evangeline. It was useful and helpful with him, but not advantageous enough for us to make the effort with her. Unless we just happen to fall into it naturally. I don't know that many, anyway.

We had another turbulant night again- what to do with teething pain when tylenol nor 'camillia' don't work? Next time she's fussing a lot I'll try the motrin, I think I had quicker results with that before. She gets a blazing fever and bright red cheeks too. I don't know if any are through yet- she won't let me in there.
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, no walking or talking here!

Let's see, where are we on the developmental milestones....
Arlo says dada, and baba and nana-all of which are just babbling I think. Although the nana is usually pretty whiny when he's tired.
He is pointing, which is really cute. He points at our noses and mouths and everything that interests him.
We are finally seeing some crawling action. And he is much happier now that he can go from all fours back to sitting-he no longer gets stuck on his belly.
I can see the beginnings of temper tantrums, especially when Finn takes a toy from him (which is constantly














Arlo definitely knows how to make his displeasure known. He hates diaper/clothes changes, loves baths and is getting harder to put to sleep with nursing. Which is weird for me because Finn nursed to sleep until he was at least 18mo. Just now I had to lay beside Arlo and sing "you are my Sunshine" while he gazed at the tree outside the window and drifted off to sleep. That never would have happened with Finn!
Oh and he claps his hands and bangs objects together. He can also play a drum and he loves loves loves music.
I think that's it.









A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

About signing, we did some with Axel but we won't bother with Evangeline. It was useful and helpful with him, but not advantageous enough for us to make the effort with her. Unless we just happen to fall into it naturally. I don't know that many, anyway.

We had another turbulant night again- what to do with teething pain when tylenol nor 'camillia' don't work? Next time she's fussing a lot I'll try the motrin, I think I had quicker results with that before. She gets a blazing fever and bright red cheeks too. I don't know if any are through yet- she won't let me in there.
A

I don't know if we'll do any signing either, mostly because we didn't do it with Finn and I don't know that many either. I don't really know how to go about it. Do you just start using the signs??

And for the teeth, if nothing is working and she is really uncomfortable, then I'd go for the motrin too. It definitely seems more effective when things are bad imo, and it lasts longer.

A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond took a few steps last night, and I missed them. I didn't miss the aftermath though. He banged into his activity cube and had a bloody nose and mouth, poor baby. So we cleaned him up and put him to bed, where he wanted to nurse every 30 minutes or so, I swear he nursed for 5 to 10 minutes while sleeping 5 times between 10pm and midnight. I finally gave him some Tylenol and it seemed to help, or he was ready for deeper sleep since he then didn't wake again till his normal 2am feeding.

I also noticed he got his 7th tooth yesterday, so just waiting for the 8th one to come in still. He is still a bit grumpy today, but I'm not sure if that is from the hitting his mouth and nose, the teething or he just feels like being grumpy. He hasn't tried to walk without support yet today, so I'll just have to wait and see what he does.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Hey, don't you guys do it like honeymooners anyway??

A

3 x in 5 hrs = honeymooners


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
3 x in 5 hrs = honeymooners










I don't think we've done it 3 x in 5 months!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Yea for Desmond and Ion!!!!



























































(Not for head bonks though!)

And don't be teaching that Sophia any time soon. I like this crawling stage for now.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 








I don't think we've done it 3 x in 5 months!

















same here









my dh would love a bday night like that.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of walking...

Scarlet took about 10 steps last night!!!







: And she's been practicing all morning. WTH. She's also been rolling around on the floor alot. Don't know what that's about, but it's cute.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i can't believe we have _*three*_ babies that are taking steps!!! wow!

zenon just mastered sitting up around xmas time and today pulled himself up to standing by himself. but he still stinks at standing so i have to be right there at all times or put pillows all around him.









he is having the worst time sleeping today...i have a sinus infection that i'm trying to treat with squirting saltwater/breastmilk in my nose and popping sudafeds. i think the sudafeds may be making it hard for him to sleep??? maybe... i'm doing a half-dose though. i feel like $h!t.

zenon is throwing little fits too...just like arlo-- when kaylo takes away something. he is a little whiner--he squishes up his nose and does a fake sounding cry. it's actually rather cute.

oh and af came back today.

off to blow my nose again...







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! Babies that have 7 teeth and are walking??? This is crazy!







Well, Scout has been standing on her own quite a bit in the last few days, so maybe she's not too far behind in the walking department, but she still only has the 2 bottom teeth that popped at 6 months.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
3 x in 5 hrs = honeymooners

Dang!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

It sounds like things are really going to take off now! Noah is nowhere near crawling or babbling! I don't think he has babbled once! He did pull himself up to stand on my pants leg the other day. And on Fri. he pushed himself up to sit. He is still a very poor self-feeder.

Videos!!!! Please!!!!!!!! I love your vids!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Scarlet oh my goodness!!! A few steps is a cute accident, 10 steps is downright walking! It gives me goosebumps









And a kiss for sweet Desmond's little noggin.

Ion has a new verbal 'development'. He has a sound for nursing and he's not afraid to use it. He says 'NayNayNay' and it's just as clear and obvious as anything.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Queen, I want to see pics of all the great stuff you're sewing!
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

One other thing-might of said this before. My PA said you could alternate Tylenol and Motrin every 3-4 hrs. If you forget, then it isn't as effective. You have to stay ahead of the pain. Teething must give babies some killer headaches! Can you imagine? It causes fever and diarhea in both of my boys and Green Elevens (green runny noses). The only thing that come close to working is the Tyl/Motrin idea. GL! I feel your pain! (((sleepless nights!)))


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Well tonight Scarlet was shrieking in pain from her teeth, so I gave her a couple of tastes of benadryl because it's all I had and it seemed to work, she is finally sleeping.

She turned 9 months on the 4th and already she is taking steps, pulling out drawers, pushing cars, tell this girl to slow down! Huge growth spurt.

It's funny, I could always see, with Max, a definite change when he turned another month old. It's as if time just makes things click. That's probably exactly it and it seems magical to me.

Sounds like all our babes are doing something new.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

mclisa- now I know what to ask for when my birthday comes around!







If only...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I have caught up on reading all of the posts, but I haven't responded much recently....between my job and Micah, I just don't have the chance anymore -- plus, my internet has been disconected at my house (the bill was my roommate's responsibility and he hasn't paid the bill in 2 months and I just can't afford it (which I told him in the beginning which is why it was his responsibility)), so the only time I can get on is when I am at my parents. During the day Micah has been so mobile and in. to. EVERYthing. that I just can't multitask like I used to (I think exhaustion plays a part in that too). So, here is my attempt at responding to previous posts and an update:

Hanno -- I completely agree with everyone else about ignoring your doc. Ion is so advanced physically (WTG on first steps!! -- Scarlet and Desmond, too!), that there is no way he isn't healthy.

Micah is pretty petite, as well...I don't think Micah is the smallest babe his age, but he is still wearing 3-6 mo. and 6 mo. clothes!! (Which completely destroys my forward buying of clothes...if he doesn't move up soon, the weather is going to warm up before he gets any use out of his 6-9 mo. winter clothes)

Micah has been babbling for the last month or so...I kept getting "worried" (not really -- just thought about it) about his verbal development before then, but about a month ago he started saying "bah-bah" (which we turned in to "bye-bye"), which was followed by "bay-buh" (which we turned into baby). On Christmas was the first time he put a kind of wave with the "bah-bah", so I *think* that might be considered his first word. He has now started doing the "bababababababababa" and "phtt" (which is I think transforming into papa -- his mouth opens after the p sound, but no additional sound comes out....)

He is also getting pretty good at cruising. I bought a Leap Frog (yes, I know














playground table for Christmas, and he can now manuever all the way around it. And, I have noticed once he pulls up, he needs minimal support, but he is still hanging on. Yesterday, I was holding him in a standing position with my hands around his waist (loosely) and felt him balance, so I let go and he just stood there for a second and then sloooooooowly sat down.







I guess he has had enough falling with learning to pull up and crawl.

We do a little signing here, but I am mostly consistent with "milk". He completely understands milk (he starts making an "uhn-uhn-uhn" sound while diving for my chest), but no signing back yet. From what I understand you are supposed to just utilize it like a word -- like everytime you say "eat" you sign "eat"...but most of the signs require two hands, so I have a hard time doing them while holding him, and the lack of consistency makes me forget. Hopefully once he signs back it will motivate me to teach him more.

No teeth here yet...I keep thinking it is close, and using teething to explain away fussiness...but no teeth yet. His gum is getting whiter, but I don't really feel anything. Is Micah and Eva the only two toothless grins here now? Now when I see other babies Micah's age, I think it looks weird when they have teeth. Guess I am just getting used to the toothless baby grin.









And last, but definitely not least -- we are having some very difinitive temper tantrums as well. I keep telling him that if he would just leave the things along that he is not allowed to have, that we could all just get along.









(Sorry that took so long







I guess that's what happens when I never post)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

nice to hear what's going on, shydaisi









so, last night dh and i were discussing the next baby. a couple friends of mine are pg or going to get pg in the next 6 mo. i know i'll want another baby when they have theirs







we plan out our babes with our growing season







and so we like to get pg in the late spring/early summer. anyhooo--we were actually discussing this summer...then in the middle of the night both boys wake up with horrible croupy coughs, zenon gets a fever and kaylo starts throwing up (still is)... i think it was a sign that this summer is too early---back to the original plan of summer 09.









at least i'm feeling a little better b/c i have tons of pukey laundry to do right now.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
It sounds like things are really going to take off now! Noah is nowhere near crawling or babbling! I don't think he has babbled once! He did pull himself up to stand on my pants leg the other day. And on Fri. he pushed himself up to sit. He is still a very poor self-feeder.

Videos!!!! Please!!!!!!!! I love your vids!

He's getting there, he'll be cruising in no time!
I have a new video on my blog. I'll upload another a little later today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion has a new verbal 'development'. He has a sound for nursing and he's not afraid to use it. He says 'NayNayNay' and it's just as clear and obvious as anything.

How sweet!!! romi says "dah" when she wants to nurse, but only when she's desperate







I think I offer more than she asks for.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hey Queen, I want to see pics of all the great stuff you're sewing!
A

me too!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Scout slept from about 9:30 last night until 6:30 this morning....without waking up to feed even once. Weird! She had a rude awakening, though - she fell off of her mattress onto the floor and was wedged in between the mattress and her basket of stuffed animals. Oops!







I've been trying to teach her how to get down off of the mattress by herself without face-planting into the carpet, and I think it's working, but I guess she just bypassed the pillow barrier and scooched off the edge in her sleep.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

No teeth here either. And I check all the time. There must be a reason why she sleeps so badly and teething is just so convenient









We had temper tantrums here too, but she's already over them. She's in a super mood the past few days, a real pleasure









And last night, she did the most amazing thing! She SLEPT!!! She woke up at 11pm, I nursed her, then she slept until almost 5am! I was floored. And overjoyed. Aaaaah, sleep. I don't know if cutting back on coffee helped, I guess tonight will be the real test.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Scout slept from about 9:30 last night until 6:30 this morning....without waking up to feed even once. Weird! She had a rude awakening, though - she fell off of her mattress onto the floor and was wedged in between the mattress and her basket of stuffed animals. Oops!







I've been trying to teach her how to get down off of the mattress by herself without face-planting into the carpet, and I think it's working, but I guess she just bypassed the pillow barrier and scooched off the edge in her sleep.









Poor Scout!! At least she's ok. And good for you, getting a long night of uninterrupted sleep


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
nice to hear what's going on, shydaisi









so, last night dh and i were discussing the next baby. a couple friends of mine are pg or going to get pg in the next 6 mo. i know i'll want another baby when they have theirs







we plan out our babes with our growing season







and so we like to get pg in the late spring/early summer. anyhooo--we were actually discussing this summer...then in the middle of the night both boys wake up with horrible croupy coughs, zenon gets a fever and kaylo starts throwing up (still is)... i think it was a sign that this summer is too early---back to the original plan of summer 09.









at least i'm feeling a little better b/c i have tons of pukey laundry to do right now.









That sucks (the puking)... And yeah, if I was planning another baby, now would not be the time for me either. Although close spaced kids sound like fun, the reality of no sleep would just kill me.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

so, last night dh and i were discussing the next baby. a couple friends of mine are pg or going to get pg in the next 6 mo. i know i'll want another baby when they have theirs we plan out our babes with our growing season and so we like to get pg in the late spring/early summer. anyhooo--we were actually discussing this summer...then in the middle of the night both boys wake up with horrible croupy coughs, zenon gets a fever and kaylo starts throwing up (still is)... i think it was a sign that this summer is too early---back to the original plan of summer 09.

at least i'm feeling a little better b/c i have tons of pukey laundry to do right now.

awe, sorry your little guys were sick! I hope they recover fast for you.

I've been having little touches of baby fever too...but I know we can't afford another one any time soon.







Maybe it's for the better though - I can really focus on and enjoy all of the stages of Scout's babyhood/toddlerhood for now.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Speaking of walking...

Scarlet took about 10 steps last night!!!







: And she's been practicing all morning. WTH. She's also been rolling around on the floor alot. Don't know what that's about, but it's cute.











What??!!!

Good things come in threes.

(And please stop at that! I do not need a walker yet!)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

oh and af came back today.

off to blow my nose again...







:

no fair for af to find you when you are sick.

no af in sight...maybe I took care of that on Saturday...hehehe


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
mclisa- now I know what to ask for when my birthday comes around!







If only...










you really should!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I am so jealous of the baby's sleeping through the night, we still aren't even close. I think we had a couple of 2 hour sleep periods last night, but we had a bunch of 90 minute ones too. I just want a couple of 4 hour ones. Desmond showed no interest in bed before 12:30 last night was kind of a pain, I took him up at 10:30 and brought him back down shortly after that. He did get up at 10:30 this morning though so maybe we can try an earlier bedtime tonight again. He also slept quite a bit during the day yesterday so I don't really blame him for not being tired.

We are looking at June to start TTCing I think. It was suppose to be end of April/start of May, but we are definitely going to India in October and I don't want to be more then 4 months pregnant when we go. In fact 4 months is my ideal, since I'll be passed the 1st trimester tiredness and into the barely noticing I'm pregnant stage, which will be nice while over there. On the bonus side it seems like my in laws will be paying for our plane tickets which is a major bonus since we really don't have the 3k we would need for them right now.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
no fair for af to find you when you are sick.

no af in sight...maybe I took care of that on Saturday...hehehe









i know...what the heck?! but at least it's very light so far.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I am so jealous of the baby's sleeping through the night, we still aren't even close. I think we had a couple of 2 hour sleep periods last night, but we had a bunch of 90 minute ones too. I just want a couple of 4 hour ones. Desmond showed no interest in bed before 12:30 last night was kind of a pain, I took him up at 10:30 and brought him back down shortly after that. He did get up at 10:30 this morning though so maybe we can try an earlier bedtime tonight again. He also slept quite a bit during the day yesterday so I don't really blame him for not being tired.

We are looking at June to start TTCing I think. It was suppose to be end of April/start of May, but we are definitely going to India in October and I don't want to be more then 4 months pregnant when we go. In fact 4 months is my ideal, since I'll be passed the 1st trimester tiredness and into the barely noticing I'm pregnant stage, which will be nice while over there. On the bonus side it seems like my in laws will be paying for our plane tickets which is a major bonus since we really don't have the 3k we would need for them right now.

wow, india? what are you doing there?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
No teeth here yet...I keep thinking it is close, and using teething to explain away fussiness...but no teeth yet. His gum is getting whiter, but I don't really feel anything. Is Micah and Eva the only two toothless grins here now? Now when I see other babies Micah's age, I think it looks weird when they have teeth. Guess I am just getting used to the toothless baby grin.









i know--i miss zenon's toothless baby grin. kaylo was fussy/showed teething signs for four months b/f he got teeth--his fussiness could be teeth even if they have a while to come through.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh my gosh... zenon just broke the ring-binder part of a haba book with have. as i was trying to fix some of it, he rather sneakily tried to grab and eat the little pieces. i took it away and he started his whiney fit. i gave him some of his block toys and he threw/shoved them away!







i'm not ready for attitude...i thought i had a couple years! (he's probably imitating his brother!







)


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

tabrizia-have you been there before? Is, perhaps, your dh Indian? I love India-lived there for 6 mon before getting married. I sure wish were going there. Where in India will you go? How long?

Welcome back Shydaisy!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
tabrizia-have you been there before? Is, perhaps, your dh Indian? I love India-lived there for 6 mon before getting married. I sure wish were going there. Where in India will you go? How long?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, india? what are you doing there?









We are going to see family. I've been once before, about a year after my wedding. We went for two weeks, we may stay as long as 3 weeks this time.

DH is half Indian, he grew up here and his Mom is a petite little blond from West Virginia, his Dad however is from India and came over to University of Maryland for his PhD they ended up married and living here rather then India (which I appreciate since otherwise it is unlikely I would have met DH).

We will be going to New Delhi and the area around there mainly, all of my Father in Laws relatives (direct) live in that area, they grew up in Paniput (spelling?) and now are a bit more scattered.

It is the introduce Desmond to all his relatives trip, so it should be fun, I hope, other then the 17 hours on an airplane with an 18 month old. DH and I are actually taking a Hindi class starting next week so hopefully we may have some rudimentary Hindi when we go this time, his Dad unfortunately wasn't a great teacher so DH only knows a couple of words here and there. I really did love India last time we were there and I can't wait to go back, then again I love traveling anywhere so that probably helps a lot.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, i actually just got a goodmama diaper (actually 4







) i can't believe i randomly checked the website when there were some in stock. i'm excited to see how try them out... and if i feel like i just spent way too much on diapers, they have such excellent resale value


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I just wanted to say I have lost all motivation to CD...since the move...and starting my own home-based biz. I can't seem to get anything done-dishes, laundry, de-clutter, etc... Anyway, wish I still felt the fire! I was so gung-ho w Andy and Noah up until he was 7 mon. Ho-hum! I am glad you are still so excited about it. I do know that buying new/used cute new things really helps, but I have no $ or time for that either.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, i actually just got a goodmama diaper (actually 4







) i can't believe i randomly checked the website when there were some in stock. i'm excited to see how try them out... and if i feel like i just spent way too much on diapers, they have such excellent resale value










Congrats, I looked at the stocking and decided against it, I am going to wait till Feb to get Desmond some new night diapers since I am ordering me mama cloth this month in a co-op.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

nak
i have a plugged duct!







it hurts...
A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak
i have a plugged duct!







it hurts...
A









: unplug! unplug!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak
i have a plugged duct!







it hurts...
A

Ouch! That sucks. I had those all the time with Liam, this time, knock on wood, not once.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, i actually just got a goodmama diaper (actually 4







) i can't believe i randomly checked the website when there were some in stock. i'm excited to see how try them out... and if i feel like i just spent way too much on diapers, they have such excellent resale value


















How cool for you!!! Which prints? Or did you score OBV?








I just scored a brown floral Mutt tonight... I think I like my knit print Mutts more than my print Goodmamas. Which is kinda cool since they're cheaper!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ouch! That sucks. I had those all the time with Liam, this time, knock on wood, not once.

What did you do for it??


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I just wanted to say I have lost all motivation to CD...since the move...and starting my own home-based biz. I can't seem to get anything done-dishes, laundry, de-clutter, etc... Anyway, wish I still felt the fire! I was so gung-ho w Andy and Noah up until he was 7 mon. Ho-hum! I am glad you are still so excited about it. I do know that buying new/used cute new things really helps, but I have no $ or time for that either.

Ahh...someone joining me here in lazy sposie-ville...welcome to the dark side.







(hee hee...I used to say "welcome to the dark side" everytime someone converted TO cloth when I was using cloth. I guess they are both "dark sides" in their own little ways.) I have to admit that I have quite a bit more free time now that I am not always on diaperswappers and the diaper pin.







:

finn'smama, I hope your plugged duct clears up soon!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi all!
Caroline is pulling up!!! and letting go for a second! i am so SAD!!! her little babbling is so cute now!! she wasn't babbling till a few weeks ago when she started saying "hi" and "bye" and now its a lot of bububububububububu and i heard a MAMA once but not again yet! she is getting in to SOOO much TROUBLE NOW!! she loves to get into my box of papers that i can't throw away but need to lol, and if the gate or door is open she heads right for it! loves to go after her siblings when they are out of the room, shes keeping us on our toes now!

We are now homeschooling Hailey and its Elizabeth's last week of School! Elizabeth had her Geography this morning she did AWESOME!!! she got 2nd place!! it was for the whole school 5th and 4th graders and her and the little boy who took 1st place where 4th graders! the teachers said it was the first time its been 2 forth graders to win!! she got a cool trophy and a goody bag and a game!

anyway i have been busy and i am trying to stay off of the computer but its so hard!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

oh and i have been REALLLLLLY lazy about cloth since before Christmas! i think shes worn MAYBE one cloth diaper a day in the last 4 weeks, sometimes a couple but i have been resorting to sposies...just being really lazy right now and reg. laundry is all backed up too.... and dishes and tons of other things...oh well.

oh also i am on like day 50 something of NO period!!!! i got the ONE back in november and nothing since!! i know i am not prego... but took a test anyway just in case some how looking at my dh got me pregnant lol but it was negative thank you very much! but i think its on its way back now cause i have been crampy all week and now my nipples are starting same thing that happend before it showed up in november!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak
i have a plugged duct!







it hurts...
A


aww sorry!! nurse nurse nurse!!! try to position him so his nose is pointed at the spot that hurts!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
aww sorry!! nurse nurse nurse!!! try to position him so his nose is pointed at the spot that hurts!

Yep, that's what I did. Nursing marathons.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I just wanted to say I have lost all motivation to CD...since the move...and starting my own home-based biz. I can't seem to get anything done-dishes, laundry, de-clutter, etc... Anyway, wish I still felt the fire! I was so gung-ho w Andy and Noah up until he was 7 mon. Ho-hum! I am glad you are still so excited about it. I do know that buying new/used cute new things really helps, but I have no $ or time for that either.

it's hard when you have a lot of other things going on-- starting a business is huge. i've definately stopped the CD the past week when we're all so sick...i have enough laundry backing up as it is!









Quote:

How cool for you!!! Which prints? Or did you score OBV?

I just scored a brown floral Mutt tonight... I think I like my knit print Mutts more than my print Goodmamas. Which is kinda cool since they're cheaper!
candy stripes. rather girly







but to tell you the truth, i like seeing zenon in pink









really--you like mutts better? see, i'm new to these fancy dipes--i've always just kissaluvs and prefolds. why do you like them better?? maybe i'll have to try one of those too.









hope your duct UN-plugs fast anika!!







:

i'm back to the land of the sick







:







:uke


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

what!!??? i just got a message that i was banned forever from diaperswappers due to spam pm??? wth???? i can't even try to contact someone? what does that mean, that someone reported that i spammed them? i did send someone an email and ask them to email me back at a different email address b/c i check it more! grrrr


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

holy cow....I am so out of touch









I was in WY for the last 6 days for a wedding, all went well, they were so understanding that G needed to be with me all the time...I even held her when I walked down the aisle (I was a bridesmaid).

Anyways. G is starting to push up real big and looks like she is thinking about crawling (way behind all you whose babes who are about to walk!







) and I am furiously researching carseats. Sigh. Does the research ever end?? Just checking in...have tons I should be doing (like un-packing!)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what!!??? i just got a message that i was banned forever from diaperswappers due to spam pm??? wth???? i can't even try to contact someone? what does that mean, that someone reported that i spammed them? i did send someone an email and ask them to email me back at a different email address b/c i check it more! grrrr

OMG, I just checked and you are on the banned list, wth?? I'd email on the the admins, this is insane! What was your pm about (trying to figure out how it could be construed as spam)... You can go in as a guest can't you? Contact Samatha (she's the one that keeps the banned list updated) by email (she has an email link on her profile). I can't believe they banned you without questioning you first!

Mutts: squishy goodness, I love the 3sr ones (like the Gnomes pictured on my Blog). They run from 22$ to 27$ new and you can get them great deals used if you ever get back on DS.
Here's a not so recent picture of romi in a 3sr.

Muttaqin (this was last night's stocking)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what!!??? i just got a message that i was banned forever from diaperswappers due to spam pm??? wth???? i can't even try to contact someone? what does that mean, that someone reported that i spammed them? i did send someone an email and ask them to email me back at a different email address b/c i check it more! grrrr

Wow! That's crazy!!









queen_anne - that is so cool you got to carry DD down the aisle at the wedding!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I went to work today just to visit. Romi was a doll and everyone just fawned over her! She was crawling everywhere because it's carpeted there and she's used to slippery floor, she was FAST on carpet







Made me glad we don't have carpet home.

I'm feeling a lot of anxiety these days about going back to work in april. We only get a year off here (I know it's better than the US, but I still wished it was longer!) and I dread the idea of leaving my tiny girl at daycare. I'm so sad and scared. I don't know what I'll do about her nursing... I'll have to introduce cow's milk and nurse like crazy when I'll be home with her







: I'm going to miss her so much.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

krismarie - It's just not your week!







Hope you get ds figured out and feel better soon. Hope you have some help with the kids while you're sick.

doudat - so bittersweet going back to work, I'm sure Romi will miss you, too.

finnsmama - try massaging your breast (not the nipple) where it's sore, that always helped me to work it out.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet, meanwhile, is walking all over the place! She takes about 4-6 steps at a time, then plops down on her bum. She still crawls when she wants to get somewhere quickly, but she is definitely walking, I can't believe it.

The good part is I'll be able to put her in her new babylegs and not worry about getting them so dirty from crawling on my endlessly dirty floors.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Kewpie-o, how did your neice like her diaper bag gift?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

grrrr...I just wrote a super long post and it disappeared!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Kewpie-o, how did your neice like her diaper bag gift?

I think my niece liked the diaper bag alright, but someone else got her a fancy store-bought one with lots of zippers and compartments and whatnot and I could tell that she liked that one better. But she is so sweet and kept telling me how much she loved it and telling everyone how her aunt made her a bag with her sewing machine.







It's funny that she is only 7 years old, but she's socially aware enough to fake-liking a gift to spare people's feelings.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
OMG, I just checked and you are on the banned list, wth?? I'd email on the the admins, this is insane! What was your pm about (trying to figure out how it could be construed as spam)... You can go in as a guest can't you? Contact Samatha (she's the one that keeps the banned list updated) by email (she has an email link on her profile). I can't believe they banned you without questioning you first!

Mutts: squishy goodness, I love the 3sr ones (like the Gnomes pictured on my Blog). They run from 22$ to 27$ new and you can get them great deals used if you ever get back on DS.
Here's a not so recent picture of romi in a 3sr.

Muttaqin (this was last night's stocking)

we are working on loading our new computer...so i wasn't going to be checking ds for a while, but i was going to check my email...so i was asking about some dipes for sale...but instead of pming, i emailed the mama. i asked her to email me back at a different email than what my ds says b/c i check it more. that's all. oh, i also asked another mom what diapers she still had for sale through a usual pm too, i think. but that shouldn't be spam. wth?? i can't even log on a guest, i can't do anything!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat...any chance you can send me her email??

although--i did come up with a way to log on with a new account







--should i just drop it and do that? or email her?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Did you have any feedback on the old account?I know it's "illegal" in the DS world to create a new account when you've been banned, but if you don't do anything to get suspected of anything fishy, why should they care?

Weird, I never knew contacting people via email was spam







Why add an email addy on your profile if it's not to get people to use it? I don't have my email addy on my profile cause I don't want weird people writing me.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wth?? i can't even log on a guest, i can't do anything!

It's a sign...no cloth diapers for you!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sarah: so jealous of your India trip! I love to travel! What an adventure!

Wish me luck girls! I might not be on much the next 5 days because DH is getting a much needed break from his sahd stuff and is going to run in Disney's Marathon. Wish him more luck so he can finish! i'm sure I will have my hands full at home with the girls!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Did you have any feedback on the old account?I know it's "illegal" in the DS world to create a new account when you've been banned, but if you don't do anything to get suspected of anything fishy, why should they care?

Weird, I never knew contacting people via email was spam







Why add an email addy on your profile if it's not to get people to use it? I don't have my email addy on my profile cause I don't want weird people writing me.

i'm so bummed! i just logged on as a guest at the library (where i had to get away to do some work--no sick ones here!) and you are supposed to get 4 warnings b/f being banned. wth!!! luvmybabies is administrator now but i can't email her without an account... grrr. i'm upset.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm so bummed! i just logged on as a guest at the library (where i had to get away to do some work--no sick ones here!) and you are supposed to get 4 warnings b/f being banned. wth!!! luvmybabies is administrator now but i can't email her without an account... grrr. i'm upset.

what a pain in the







!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
what a pain in the







!

i know!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
It's a sign...no cloth diapers for you!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

kris-I agree sounds like a sign. Maybe someone else could email her for you...Queen perhaps.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I could email her, but what to say? And the email addy doesn't appear on the profile, just a email link, which uses DS to send the email...

I'd say use the new profile.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

AAAH!!! You ladies have like addicted me to DS I cannot get my eyes off the site - I am totally OCD about it...I'm spending too much money!!!!

KrisMarie- sorry you are having trouble with it (though maybe it is sign lol) let me know if I can help you with anything to get it straightened out.

So Johnny is picking up more words and they are so cute and babyish and my DH is getting upset that I keep repeating them the way Johnny says them (like "doosh" for "juice" and "leah" for "Yes") do you that have older ones think I would be hurting his speach development?

Ok- gotta go to church talk to you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
AAAH!!! You ladies have like addicted me to DS I cannot get my eyes off the site - I am totally OCD about it...I'm spending too much money!!!!

KrisMarie- sorry you are having trouble with it (though maybe it is sign lol) let me know if I can help you with anything to get it straightened out.

So Johnny is picking up more words and they are so cute and babyish and my DH is getting upset that I keep repeating them the way Johnny says them (like "doosh" for "juice" and "leah" for "Yes") do you that have older ones think I would be hurting his speach development?

Ok- gotta go to church talk to you all tomorrow!!!

We usually say words the correct way, but then again we often imitate Axel with his funny pronounciation, for example, we called tv 'doobs' for the longest time. I don't think you want to reinforce the 'baby' pronounciation, but it's not worth getting upset about it. I don't think it will hurt speech development in the long run if you guys talk normally to him too. That being said- wow- he says that much? go Johnny go!

Kris- I pm'd you! Sucks!

Tabrizia- how's that baby's head? Poor guy! Amazing walkers everyone!

Finn'smama-how's your plugged duct?







: Not envying you!
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

here are a few new pics cause my baby is so freaking cute!!
standing
so pretty
trickingmommy she kept waving but then everytime i took a pic she would stop and turn around!! i finally caught one as she was turning lol
messy


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
here are a few new pics cause my baby is so freaking cute!!
standing
so pretty
trickingmommy she kept waving but then everytime i took a pic she would stop and turn around!! i finally caught one as she was turning lol
messy

She is sooo adorable!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Susan she is adorable!

I can not believe some of our babies are standing, getting ready to cruise!!! Abby is just trying to crawl, but can roll from wall to wall! She feel off the mattress (on the floor) 2ce this week. Bad Mommy!! She is just so fast now!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Susan she is adorable!

I can not believe some of our babies are standing, getting ready to cruise!!! Abby is just trying to crawl, but can roll from wall to wall! She feel off the mattress (on the floor) 2ce this week. Bad Mommy!! She is just so fast now!









Micah did once this week, too! Very scary, isn't it?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I noticed a couple of days ago that the inside of Micah's cheeks had a bit of a white film on them. At first I though it might have been milk remnants, but I have kept a close eye on it and it's still there. So, it seems that he has a bit of thrush. Just in the mouth -- I haven't noticed it in the diaper area or in my breasts.

I did some research on remedies and came across a few natural approaches -- most of them are listed in this article. There are several, so I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with eliminating thrush naturally. If so, I would love to know what you did, how much, when did you do it, etc.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
here are a few new pics cause my baby is so freaking cute!!
standing
so pretty
trickingmommy she kept waving but then everytime i took a pic she would stop and turn around!! i finally caught one as she was turning lol
messy

I looooooooove the one with her posing she is just so cute!!!!!!

Oh Shy- I don't have experience, but sorry to hear you are dealing with it!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

I'm feeling a lot of anxiety these days about going back to work in april. We only get a year off here (I know it's better than the US, but I still wished it was longer!) and I dread the idea of leaving my tiny girl at daycare. I'm so sad and scared. I don't know what I'll do about her nursing... I'll have to introduce cow's milk and nurse like crazy when I'll be home with her







: I'm going to miss her so much.









that is so hard! could you pump and give it to her in a sippy? you still have a few months...it's wonderful that you got a year. but so hard...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I noticed a couple of days ago that the inside of Micah's cheeks had a bit of a white film on them. At first I though it might have been milk remnants, but I have kept a close eye on it and it's still there. So, it seems that he has a bit of thrush. Just in the mouth -- I haven't noticed it in the diaper area or in my breasts.

I did some research on remedies and came across a few natural approaches -- most of them are listed in this article. There are several, so I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with eliminating thrush naturally. If so, I would love to know what you did, how much, when did you do it, etc.

we battled yeasty stuff all the time. the rx nystatin has never worked for me. (it's sugar based and yeast love sugar). i give zenon probiotics (powdered baby kind) in expressed bm and yogurt. i wipe off my nipples with cider vinegar (diluted in water 1:1) good luck


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

UltimateSerj:
Awww, those eyes!!! What a cutie!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeast: gentian violet did the trick for us. It's cheap, no need for an rx, and yeast isn't as resistant to it as with anti-fungal like Nystatin. I second the probiotics, I'd open a capsule, dip with finger in it and let romi suck on it. Of course, now that our babies are eating solids, I guess yogurt might be easier, but I'd add a capsule of probiotics in the yogurt for a double wahmmy!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







that is so hard! could you pump and give it to her in a sippy? you still have a few months...it's wonderful that you got a year. but so hard...









I'm going to have to try but pumping is so hard for me. I'll have to really boost my milk supply to get anything. Mmmm, I have some Domperidone left over from Liam when I had supply issues... I wonder if I could take some just to get me enough to pump. Would I dare take them without the advice of a medical professional?







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm going to have to try but pumping is so hard for me. I'll have to really boost my milk supply to get anything. Mmmm, I have some Domperidone left over from Liam when I had supply issues... I wonder if I could take some just to get me enough to pump. Would I dare take them without the advice of a medical professional?







:

hmmm...maybe. i'm not one to go to the doctor...so, i'd probably take them teeehee. but maybe you could try teas or something first?? eating oats and quinoa...that sort of stuff.
thanks for the pm, i'll let you know.

speaking of doctors, i have never taken kaylo or zenon to one except an occasional well-child. but, i think i'm going to take zenon today.







he still has a fever and major chest congestion. i've never had an exclusively bf child not get better after 5 days! luckily my doc is really cool and i told him i just wanted him to give a little listen to his lungs. hopefully we're in and out and i'm restored with my healing confidence.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ultserj--what a little beauty!

montana- what did you do in india??

debstmom- they are fast! i keep running to catch him from rolling off of things--bed/couch/etc. yikes!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope everything is ok with Zenon, let us know!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

cute babe, Ultimate! and well wishes to sick and thrushy babies.

Scarlet was up for hours last night - just screaming her darn head off and holding me tight. I tried everything I could, but to no avail. I was so tired myself. I finally put he in the sling and that calmed her right down and was finally asleep about 20 minutes later.

She's full of smiles this morning, but I need







!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hanno - post again!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet was up for hours last night - just screaming her darn head off and holding me tight. I tried everything I could, but to no avail. I was so tired myself. I finally put he in the sling and that calmed her right down and was finally asleep about 20 minutes later.

She's full of smiles this morning, but I need







!

That was Romi as well... Except I didn't even think of the sling








Dh finally took over, he can put her head in the crook of his arm and jiggle it really fast. This is the only thing that worked last night, except dh had a lot of work to do and he ended up falling asleep with romi. He woke at 2h30 to work







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, my pugged duct is unplugged thankfully! That sucked








Now my breast is a little tender. I even got Finn to nurse to try and get things going! So he was pretty happy about it







.

Ultimate-she is adorable!
kris-that is weird about diaperswappers. I hope you get things cleared up...but maybe it's a sign







I hope your doc appt. goes well and Zenon is feeling better soon.
doudat-I am also feeling so stressed about going back to work. I really don't feel comfortable putting Arlo in care. Finn has never been to daycare either, although I think it will be good for him. Arlo just seems so little still







. I think I'm only going to go back 2 or 3 days a week for the summer and then deal with the autumn later. Gah, I hate even thinking about it. I just want to stay home with them.
shydaisi-i hope you get that thrush cleared up soon...

A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Yeast: gentian violet did the trick for us. It's cheap, no need for an rx, and yeast isn't as resistant to it as with anti-fungal like Nystatin. I second the probiotics, I'd open a capsule, dip with finger in it and let romi suck on it. Of course, now that our babies are eating solids, I guess yogurt might be easier, but I'd add a capsule of probiotics in the yogurt for a double wahmmy!

gentian violet worked for us too at doudat's suggestion


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hanno - post again!!!

if baby lets me









I'm having the opposite of competitive posting syndrome, I feel like I have to have something important to say in order to post.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Pics!!!

Santa
Playing with "Dukey" the bunny
Unwrapping gifts
With cousin Carolyn
Our family
Babywearing Daddy - YAY!!
Trying to escape
"Mr. Friendly" the lama


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Pics!!!

Santa
Playing with "Dukey" the bunny
Unwrapping gifts
With cousin Carolyn
Our family
Babywearing Daddy - YAY!!
Trying to escape
"Mr. Friendly" the lama

awww he is so cute and he is so much bigger then his cousin now!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys- I agree with Hanno-lately I just haven't had anything to say!

Lilmomma- that pic of him 'trying to escape' is crazy! what a kid- I can't imagine Eva doing that!
Ultimate- love her eyes in that one pic! so blue!

If Eva screamed for a long time at night I would be worried. What do you figure it was? Teeth?

Kris- I hope zenon is ok! How'd the dr's go? I can't find where it says you're banned on ds- I will contact a mod but I would like to point out where! I DON'T think it's a sign!







No way, hosea!

Doudat- I have no advice for you. I'd be in the exact same spot if I had to work. I know it's not cost effective, but I'd so much rather have a babysitter or nanny than daycare especially with such a young one.







s- I hope you find something that brings you peace!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I was wondering if we all could describe our babies personalities in a couple lines. I think it would be neat to see their emerging personalities described simply-and see how different they all are!

I'll go first.

Evangeline is cheerful, relaxed and has a real sense of humour. She's always got a smile for people and giggles all the time, and you can make her laugh hysterically or belly laugh so easily. She's always up for a game or prank, even when she's crying. (she'll smile or laugh amidst tears!) She's _not_ a risk taker, and is easily entertained by watching and observing, but likes to have her hands into something. If she's not bubbly, then she's somber and watchful. She's also very proud of her curves. (lady humps as she calls them)

A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I had thrush w Andy for the first 3 months of his life...it was he**!!! I felt like I had razor blades slicing my nipples everytime I nursed! Tried everything and I truly mean everything. Finally, I gave up on natural remedies and went w Rx-Nystatin didn't work so we tried Fluconazol and I took Diflucan. Boy was that an awful experience. But I was determined to BF!!! And made it to 2 years!

With Noah, my MW had me take probiotics 3x day during pg. I gave Noah yogurt and small amounts of probiotics when he was NB. Now I eat yogurt daily and Noah has it often. I prefer Brown Cow or Mountain High-everything else just seems like junkfood. Did you know Yoplait has as much sugar as a candy bar?? bleh!

Noah is my dream baby. Smiley and content. He sees me with such loving eyes. Holding my hands, makes him really laugh. His laugh sounds like panting, which makes us laugh, which makes him laugh harder. He is a chub! When he is teething it is difficult, though, bc he growls, moans, howls and is very unhappy. And wants to be held-ALOT! Then I start to resent his bigness and wonder what it must be like for those of you with smaller babies? Those extra 10 pounds really mean something in the middle of night 9 of sleepless, screaming baby. Just rolling over in bed to nurse on the other side is challenging. I mean-baby's got back!
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../297798873.jpg

But...if he is asleep you can usually count on 30 min. at least. Before teething you could count on 3 hrs. Neither of my boys are sleepers. I do not know how any one came up with the 'sleeping like a baby.'
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../297799153.jpg

You're probably thinking what is she saying-she just said this was her dream baby...he IS! Andy was tough-highneeds and colicky, very sleepless for the first year with an ear-piercing scream. Noah is a piece of cake!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Not much going on around here either. Ashton went for his very first WBV. All was well. No crap from the doc about delaying vax. So, Ashton weighs nearly 20lbs and 28-1/2" tall and he is doing just fine (which I knew already







)

All the baby pics are adorable. I still need to post a new one of Ashton

His presonality:

He is pretty laid back and happy, loves his big brother and looks up to him. He likes to taste everything in sight. He is a definetely mischievious and explorative but at the same time he is careful. He doesn't like it when he can't see the love of his life (me














he is a socializer and loves to talk. He is easy to make laugh.

Montana mama - I often wonder who came up with the saying sleeps like a baby too.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

montanamama he is so BEAUTIFUL!!!! i love that bald little head!!!

Caroline let me see i am not really good at describing. lol
Caroline is shy and determined, When she wants something she will let you know it! she loves getting into this box of paper under my desk! or crawling down the hall to eat carpet fuzz! she is shy tho, even has to warm up to grandma when she comes, and prefers mommy to all my friends, tho she totally loves daddy already something my others didn't do till over a year old,
she HATES and i MEAN HATES diaper changes! she graps her self and its gotta HURT! she screams bloody murder! its funny cause she used to LOVE them like she would only smile and talk when naked on the changing table soooo long ago when she was like 2 months old lol, i think she knows how cute she is ( that picture of her posing.... i can't believe she posed lol) she is also watchful she will sit with me when we are out or when someone is over, and just watch them for a long while before she decides if she is ok with the place/person!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

If Eva screamed for a long time at night I would be worried. What do you figure it was? Teeth?

A

Well, she'd scream, then crawl around, then yell and bang her mouth on something, then get a sad cry face, then scream, etc. It went on for about two hours. Poor baby, it is definitely her teeth. I can see how the one coming in is still kind of in the gum, trying to poke through, owwee.

Same thing tonight, yelling and banging her mouth on me, but at least she went down at a decent time. It helps that she didn't nap well today







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet is funny, determined, easily amused and smiles often. A very happy baby, content to play quietly with whatever she can get her hands and mouth on. She gets excited about the bathtub (where she was born!), and LOVES to play with brother. She is the squirmiest babe for diaper and clothes changes. She makes the best noises, like she's just having a great time - or not so great time - it's all sweet and funny. It all makes up for the heck she gave me when I was pregnant.
















Cute pictures, E, even hubby!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Hannah is just sooooo active right now!! SHe is all over the place! She has two, going on three teeth, and is growing like a weed!! I am a bit worried, though...she hasn't gained any weight since her 6 month appointment, and they're calling trying to get me to schedule a WBV. I'm afraid that the doc will comment on her weight, and things will spiral from there. She's started cruising and crawling all over, so I'm sure that's the thing, but I'm constantly trying to get her to eat to make up for the lack of weight gain!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
Hannah is just sooooo active right now!! SHe is all over the place! She has two, going on three teeth, and is growing like a weed!! I am a bit worried, though...she hasn't gained any weight since her 6 month appointment, and they're calling trying to get me to schedule a WBV. I'm afraid that the doc will comment on her weight, and things will spiral from there. She's started cruising and crawling all over, so I'm sure that's the thing, but I'm constantly trying to get her to eat to make up for the lack of weight gain!!

this is totally normal!! all 4 of my babies have done this, Caroline was 16+ lbs at 4 months then at 6 months( almost 7 months) she was only 17lbs 14 ozs, and now at 8 months i would be shocked if she is over 18 lbs, breast fed babies usually pack on the weight the first half of the year then slim out as they get active. ( not all of them mydd1 did less slimming then dd2) over all they are all made differnt and drs should know this so i wouldn't worry!! don't try to get her to gain, i doubt it would work anyway!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes









Poor little guy! I hope he is feeling better very soon! Take care of your family and yourself, mama


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes









Oh kris! that sounds awful, I feel so bad for you. I hope you get some rest, and I hope all your boys get better, quick! I hope that YOU don't get sick either- considering your the little mama running around nursing all these guys.
keep us updated.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes









I really hope everyone gets to feeling better soon. You are not a failure!!! These things happen and it isn't because you are a failure. You are doing a fabulous job.







mama. They will get better very soon.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

awww poor guy!! and mama!!! i hope they are all better soon!!!
its not your fault you couldn't prevent it from turning in to pneumonia it just happens!!! take it easy and take care of your self!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Kris, I'm so sorry to hear that!! Poor little Zenon, unbelievable







:

Romi won't let me write anymore, but I couldn't lurk while reading. I hope your family gets well soon


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hugs and healing vibes to your whole family, krismarie!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes









prayers for you guys









I cannot keep up with this thread! G made the sign for "milk" yesterday....SO EXCITING. Ugh, but between her top 2 teeth coming in and trying to crawl, getting her to sleep is a chore, esp. naps. Once she's asleep, she's usually ok. Def not sleeping through the night, but she goes right back to sleep after she wakes to nurse, so it's all good.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes









I hope everyone is feeling better soon.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We just got back from Desmond's well baby appointment, he is now 22 pounds 3 ounces and 29 inches tall. He also got a shot, poor baby. He got his DTaP, we are now vaccinated through the 4 month age recommendation, at least of the 3 vaccines we are doing so far.

In other news DH was able to sooth him back to sleep last night at 2am and he slept till 5:30, yay! Except my poor boobs were in pain. He then went back to sleep till 8am when he decided to get up for the day. DH took him downstairs so I had 2 hours of sleeping all by myself (so nice).


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope Zenon gets better quickly KRis!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

kris-that sounds a bit like our New Years/Anniversary! Is there anyone that could relieve you so you could catch some zzzzz's? So important, you stay healthy. I had the flu in the beginning of Dec. No one else caught it. Then Andy got a cold/croup, Noah was teething like a little mad-man and Rob got the flu-all on our anniversary at Chico Hot Springs. Luckily my parents were there so I could go back to bed for a bit. Anyway, I HOPE HOPE HOPE you don't get it and everyone heals quickly.

Queen-FUN idea for everyone to post about their babes!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was wondering if we all could describe our babies personalities in a couple lines. I think it would be neat to see their emerging personalities described simply-and see how different they all are!

Abby is very friendly and active. She loves to explore, and is very observant. She will watch and look before reaching for something. She loves to laugh and does often. She loves to spend time with Mom and Dad (and sister) - she lights up whenever we come into the room


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Evangeline's favourite noise is gasping while holding her breath. She does it ALL the time, in various pitches. Weirdo!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby does this weird inhale. She inhales hard through her nose and scrunches her upper lip towards her nose. It's strange yet cute!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey everyone. thanks for your well-wishes...
zenon is much improved (after taking the antibiotics for a couple days)...he's still really congested but is playing/talking/etc. kaylo is down and out now...he has a fever and bad cough and is super lethargic. i'm pushing fluids and expectorant hoping he doesn't end up with an infection too.

i _still_ have my sinus infection. trying to decide if it's better to take decongestants for a long time or take decongestants/antibiotics for a shorter time to clear it up (in terms of what zenon is getting through bm)... i think i'll keep trying to clear it a little with decongestants/saltwater treatments this weekend at least. i just hate to think of what zenon is getting through bm.
what would you do?

i can't think clearly anymore--i'm so sick of the sickies! i keep telling myself we _have_ to feel better by next weekend.







: otherwise it'll be more than 2 weeks.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

zenon is very content to be anywhere, anytime as long as he has somebody holding him or near him. (he's been my travel companion in nyc and detroit--eating out at nice places and all







) he seems to know what's "right" and "wrong" and loves to laugh whenever he is doing something "wrong". i think he is going to be easygoing and independent. (so opposite of kaylo--who is a rather intense/dependent/cuddler/thinker type)

is this spellcheck thing new??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kris: happy to hear Zenon is getting better. I think I'd hold off the abx for myself and see if it would clear up on it's on... Sinus infections are rarely bacterial, and most probably viral anyway. So abx wouldn't really help.

Hope Kaylo and mama feel better soon


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is my "easy" baby. I know compared to some of you, she's not, but compared to Liam she is







She is very active, loves to explore and is quite the daredevil. She moves all.the.time. She always wants to be near or on me and throws a fit if I leave her site (can someone say _separation anxiety_?). She is almost always happy and laughs like an old man. She loves to eat and gets insanely animated when I put her in her booster chair. She talks a lot and waves her hands and arms, I think she's gonna be very opinionated later in life.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi has a white tongue. Thrush here too? I'm gonna do the GV tomorrow. Darnit.

Hey Hanno, was it you that posted Ion's picture of the completely purple mouth or another baby? I still have that adorable image in my mind!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi has a white tongue. Thrush here too? I'm gonna do the GV tomorrow. Darnit.

Hey Hanno, was it you that posted Ion's picture of the completely purple mouth or another baby? I still have that adorable image in my mind!

It was me. We used it at your advice. Let me find it....

Here!

He was 2 weeks old, you have a great memory!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey everyone. thanks for your well-wishes...
zenon is much improved (after taking the antibiotics for a couple days)...he's still really congested but is playing/talking/etc. kaylo is down and out now...he has a fever and bad cough and is super lethargic. i'm pushing fluids and expectorant hoping he doesn't end up with an infection too.

i _still_ have my sinus infection. trying to decide if it's better to take decongestants for a long time or take decongestants/antibiotics for a shorter time to clear it up (in terms of what zenon is getting through bm)... i think i'll keep trying to clear it a little with decongestants/saltwater treatments this weekend at least. i just hate to think of what zenon is getting through bm.
what would you do?

i can't think clearly anymore--i'm so sick of the sickies! i keep telling myself we _have_ to feel better by next weekend.







: otherwise it'll be more than 2 weeks.









mama...I hope everyone gets feeling better soon.
As for abx for yourself, I personally would take them if it doesn't clear up after the weekend. But I really hate being sick, so that's why. If you felt like you could stick it out. then don't take 'em. I know I wouldn't be able to wait, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
It was me. We used it at your advice. Let me find it....

Here!

He was 2 weeks old, you have a great memory!

whoa! That's crazy! What a cutie...it's hard to believe our babes were ever so little, eh?
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I LOVE that picture!!!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo is really happy. All of the time. He is also very curious and is already developing a sense of humour. He likes to make us laugh! He absolutely adores his big brother and his papa. Of course he loves me too, but he is very attached to us all as a family. He does not like when nobody is in his sight and he gets quite pissed off if something is taken from him or you can't give him what he wants (like a fork or something dangerous). He definitely has a temper.
In general he is just really easy going and seems to really enjoy getting out of the house and being social with anyone.

Here he is enjoying some blackberries


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo is really happy. All of the time. He is also very curious and is already developing a sense of humour. He likes to make us laugh! He absolutely adores his big brother and his papa. Of course he loves me too, but he is very attached to us all as a family. He does not like when nobody is in his sight and he gets quite pissed off if something is taken from him or you can't give him what he wants (like a fork or something dangerous). He definitely has a temper.
In general he is just really easy going and seems to really enjoy getting out of the house and being social with anyone.

Here he is enjoying some blackberries

so sweet and grown up looking!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion is so not 'easy going', but he is easy to live with. He's wild and fun and fast and silly. He loves to play with us and jump around and watch us do things. When he's having a mama-only day it's hard on us because I'm the only person who will do and I must hold him at all times. He loves the cats and dog and I'm pretty sure he thinks he's a cat. He loves to eat just about everything and takes baths or showers with me.

I'll add more later....


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Entered sickville here. Poor Max started vomiting last evening before dinner and we were up most of the night with him spitting up whatever was left in him tummy and pooping, poor, poor thing.

He is feeling much better today and is napping with sister. Thank goodness she slept through it all.

I'm exhausted and have mounds of laundry to do.

nak now...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I forgot the personality question









Johnny is pretty much happy all the time, he is super active from the time his eyes open until they close and is curious about everything. He seems pretty independent and friendly also because whenever we are out at playgroups or anything he just wanders around on his own and crawls in and out of anyones lap. He does have strong opinions though, he throws little fits whenever we stop him from doing something he wants to do or take something away. He loves his mommy







he can go anywhere he wants but screams if I leave (though he actually does this with any adult that he knows well).

Here a few pics of my "independent" boy...

His new pastime while I cook (everything on the first shelf gets scattered across the floor)

Just a few mins ago I was fixing myself a snack and must not have shut the refrigerator door fully. I turned around and this is what I saw (please ignore my dirty fridge LOL).


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Are any other babies doing this? Abby has taken to nursing from one side and then the other, switching every 1-2 minutes, except if she hasn't nursed in a while. It is very strange and quite annoying. Besides that, she is just so darn cute all of the time!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't post much. zenon has pneumonia and i'm an anxious wreck (so little sleep and a super sick family for a week!!!) aaaah! i'm just hoping he seems a little better today (and nurses soon b/c he hasn't nursed in a while)...otherwise we are back to the dr and then who knows what. at least my dr is pretty cool. he said he is very conservative about giving out antibiotics and quickly said to start probiotics too.
anyway--adam and kaylo are super sick again too with sinus/chest stuff. i'm just praying theirs clears up on it's own.

oh brother. i'm just worn out. and i really feel like a failure--i try so hard to prevent secondary infections and my little 9 mo has pneumonia!!







: send us some good healin vibes










I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love all of the pictures!

I was working on my scrapbooks today. I will have to work on uploading some pics onto the computer next.

Maddie: high needs
Ellysia: likes one on one attention or small groups. Not so sure about new things.
Claire: happy. Easy going. Always smiling.
Sophia: cautious. She studies things. Not as high needs as Maddie, but not as easy going as Claire.

I tried to get some pics done of Sophia in Friday. She cried through them. She just doesn't like to smile at those places!

OK, I need to go check on them. They were making "boats" when I left. I needed a moment of quiet.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Oops - I have missed the last couple pages - will go back and read after Scout goes down for the night. I've been sort of out of pocket lately because Scout has been very cranky and needy and insisting on taking naps with my boob in her mouth. I used to be able to sneak away rather easily after she drifted off, but it's been tough the last few days. Last night was AWFUL. She screamed and screamed until 1 AM - I'm pretty sure she is teething. I can't remember who posted it a few pages back, but I remember one of you mommas posting about a similar situation with your LO just up screaming in your arms inconsolably. I thought to myself, "Gees, I'm glad Scout's not doing that." Well, that thought came back to bite me in the @ss!







I broke down and gave her some tylenol, but it didn't really seem to help.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

On a positive note, DH and I just came back from our FIRST DATE since Scout was born!!! I can't believe it took us so long to find the opportunity to go out by ourselves. It's our 7 year anniversary tomorrow and lady at church has been begging to watch Scout, so I figured this weekend would be a good time to try to go out.

Scout was horribly cranky all morning, so I was really worried that she would be upset and cry the whole time we were gone. I even thought about cancelling, but I finally got her down for a nap right before we left and she slept for 2.5 hours and then played and had a great time with the babysitter. No fussing at all! I'm in shock!!!







: The babysitter said she drank a bottle of expressed bm and ate some puffed rice and was happy as a clam!









We went and had sushi at this amazing sushi place and then just goofed off and went to the mall and some other stores before coming home. It was a really nice evening.









Okay, I'm off to read everything I missed around here


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys- just popping in. Hope everyone feels better soon- what a rough patch for all of us. Has anyone escaped sickness entirely?
Eva is a bit wheezy at night, coughing and snoring.









Here's some pics.
At my mom's from Christmas
An embellished pf and some chunky legs!
Eva at breakfast
Eva eating raspberries
my embellished prefolds, showing my fave fabric, and all the fabrics
my pj's I made today

Oh- and doudat- I was informed by my sister that I wasn't wearing my hat 'right', that it should sit farther back on my head/crown and be 'slouchy' at the back, like you said. Here I thought it was for warmth, to keep my ears and forehead warm!








A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Eva is so cute! She has changed so much -- growing! I love the striped prefold and your jammies!









We have actually managed to avoid sickness for the most part. Micah had a short lived cold at about 4 mos. but that is it







:







:







:







:








to all the mamas dealing with sick babes


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

oops....double post


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi has turned into such a needy baby at night as well... So I'm hoping it's teeth, anything really... Other than having to face the possibility that this is just how things are gonna be from now on. Dh is with her now since she woke up again. And I just looked at him and said "I am not nursing her again" (we were watching a movie). Ugh.

Hanno: I showed dh Ion's purple face and he remembered me showing him that picture when Romi was tiny







I would frame it and put it up on the wall!

Queen: gorgeous pictures of Eva (who, by the way, looks more and more like her brother as time passes!). And love the prefolds & pj, great job!!
As for the slouch, this is how I wear it (the hat is similar to yours but was made for a friend of mine). I must say I thought you looked fantastic with it on, and loved how it suited you. So I wouldn't listen to your sister too much and wear it however you want!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooh, and almost forgot: hurray for a date Kewpie! Glad it went well and you had a blast!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been lurking for a while... we've been part of the sickies crowd too.
Not too bad though, just stuffy/runny noses etc.

Hoping everyone gets better soon!

Cute GV pic hanno! We did the gentian violet soooo many times, but the pics were always cranky. Savannah never got white patches in her mouth, the yeasty fungus just upset her tummy. She acted colicky, but every time I broke down from the nipple pain (exactly like razor blades or needles, like whoever said that) and used Diflucan her disposition changed 180 degrees overnight. No one ever told me yeast could cause behavior changes. (I heard people say there's a link between yeast overgrowth and some ADD cases, dunno if it's true but stands to reason.)

Personality: Savannah tries to act way older than she is. She turns the pages of books by herself after pausing as if she's reading each page... She's a mini me -- a book addict. She is intense and independent. Won't eat food out of our hands, has to pick it up and feel it herself. And she's stubborn as a mule. I say she gets it from her papa but it's just as much from me too







She's not a giggly baby like her cousin, so it's even more rewarding to make her laugh out loud. She smiles a lot but saves her laughs. She truly has the personality of a typical 13 year old girl, temper tantrums and all. Minus the boys.









Funny story, my mom thinks she can get her to calm down or sleep like so-called "normal" babies, pat her gently, rock her in the rocking chair etc. But Savannah is sooo stubborn she doesn't go for any of that, never has. I secretly like that my mom is totally useless in this area. (She suggested we start formula so she can help put her down to sleep when we visit







). Strangely enough, we recently found out that she like having her feet rubbed/tickled to sleep. Try finding that in "what to expect when..." books.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hey guys- just popping in. Hope everyone feels better soon- what a rough patch for all of us. Has anyone escaped sickness entirely?
Eva is a bit wheezy at night, coughing and snoring.









Here's some pics.
At my mom's from Christmas
An embellished pf and some chunky legs!
Eva at breakfast
Eva eating raspberries
my embellished prefolds, showing my fave fabric, and all the fabrics
my pj's I made today

Oh- and doudat- I was informed by my sister that I wasn't wearing my hat 'right', that it should sit farther back on my head/crown and be 'slouchy' at the back, like you said. Here I thought it was for warmth, to keep my ears and forehead warm!








A

















at your







projects
(note to self: be a craftier person this week)


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Strangely enough, we recently found out that she like having her feet rubbed/tickled to sleep. Try finding that in "what to expect when..." books.

Crap baby is waking up, real quick, When Caroline was sick a few weeks ago, she was up in the night one time i was rubbing her feet cause she was restless in bed and i was half asleep and i realized she fell back to sleep with me rubbing when nothing else was working!!! hasn't worked since tho


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

I'm exhausted and have mounds of laundry to do.

nak now...









: and I've been lazy since Xmas about CDing... first all the traveling, then sick, and now our well seems to be having issues.
I can't do a full load of laundry without the pressure tank running out of pressure, our pump is all crapped up with rust, we think. I have to do half a cycle then wait a couple hours to finish it. Good excuse for not doing laundry? I think so! Just tell yourself not to feel guilty about it.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Crap baby is waking up, real quick, When Caroline was sick a few weeks ago, she was up in the night one time i was rubbing her feet cause she was restless in bed and i was half asleep and i realized she fell back to sleep with me rubbing when nothing else was working!!! hasn't worked since tho









weird eh? but man, it felt good to get her to sleep without nursing!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

well, after almost four years of no sicky dr visits for kaylo...he's on abx too now.







he was just getting more and more lethargic and sick. the dr i saw (at the er) was great though (and friends with my pedi). now, i just need to decide what i'm going to do about myself. i've had sinus stuff for 10 days now and i just want to feel better. what a nasty week it's been...2 terrible bugs. i think the strange warm weather right after traveling (on a plane too) just set us up for all this illness.

hanno--ion sounds a little like kaylo as a babe. i remember that picture--cute!

finnsmama-arlo looks so old now!

queen--great job sewing!! i love the prefolds and the pjs! i also love how eva is dressed in the xmas at mom's picture. makes me want a girl









maximom--hope max is feeling better!

rivka--savannah sounds like a little friend of kaylo's. i always describe her having the attitude of a teen...







i bet she'll be a strong, independent woman someday.

doudat-cute hat pic









mclisa--how's homeschooling going?

kewpie-o congrats on the date!!

off to battle some more germs...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
well,

mclisa--how's homeschooling going?

...

that wasn't me. Maddie wouldn't tolerate us. Ellysia would do just fine though.

kewpie-o : yea for a date!!!!

I need to get Sophia down for a nap. I need to shower and make the girls pick up some of their toys before we go to my mom's.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
that wasn't me.

That's ultimate, and I think she has one dd homeschooling and one beginning soon, right???

I am wondering too! Also Ultimate, I can't remember what caused you to start homeschooling and what your girls think about it. With the way things are going here, it looks like Ari wil start K next year and I will pull her out (if that is what she wants) when we are able to pay the bills on one income.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh--duh. i'm functioning on little sleep and lots of meds.







:

ult--how is homeschooling going??









so, arismom--it looks like you'll be able to stay home in the near future??? that's great!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, arismom--it looks like you'll be able to stay home in the near future??? that's great!

Near future is a relative term. We should be buying a house soon, which will push our time frame back, but I couldn't imagine staying home full time in our condo

The sooner the better - maybe after the 08-09 school year


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Near future is a relative term. We should be buying a house soon, which will push our time frame back, but I couldn't imagine staying home full time in our condo

The sooner the better - maybe after the 08-09 school year

How exciting!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Dang, what's with all the sick moms and babes? Hope you all get better!!

krismarie - that sounds so exhausting and scary - hopefully you are all on the upswing and you can get your crud knocked out as well.









queenofmycastle- Eva looks so different to me - just older, I guess. It's amazing how fast they change. She is absolutely squeezabley darling as always!







You are a sewing goddess!







Your stuff looks so nice. Love it!

Describing Scout...hhhmmm....

She is constantly on-the-go and is just downright busy. When she is playing with something, I can see her glancing around the room thinking, "What ELSE can I touch/see/taste/shake/knock over next??" Every now and then, she'll focus on something for a while and "talk" to it (which is so adorable!







), but mostly, she's always moving from one thing to another.

She is a super fast crawler and loves to explore the whole house. SHE can dart out of the room and leave me behind and it's fine, but let ME (or daddy)leave her alone in the room, and it breaks her little heart.









Out of the blue, she started shaking her head. I don't think it means anything to her - it's just some fun thing that she's learned how to do and she probably likes how it feels. The first time she did it, I did it back to her and then she mimicked me. Ever since then, we've been fairly successful at shaking our heads at her and getting her to do it back to us. It's so cute! I really need to get more consistent with signing because I think she is at the point where she would really catch on quick.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Out of the blue, she started shaking her head. I don't think it means anything to her - it's just some fun thing that she's learned how to do and she probably likes how it feels. The first time she did it, I did it back to her and then she mimicked me. Ever since then, we've been fairly successful at shaking our heads at her and getting her to do it back to us. It's so cute! I really need to get more consistent with signing because I think she is at the point where she would really catch on quick.

zenon has been doing this too! he's thinks it's pretty funny.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Oops - I guess I didn't really say anything about her personality - I described more of what she's doing nowadays. Personality wise, she's so expressive - she's a little drama queen! She is happy most of the time, but she is a ticking time bomb and can go off at any second at anything. This morning, she woke up all happy and was crawling around on the bed cheerfully and smiling and when I picked her up and brought her into the living room, she screamed.







Maybe because she knew that her diaper change (which she HATES) was coming next, I dunno. Weird little things like that set her off.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ok, so as i've written already..i'm attempting to treat a sinus infection with decongestants and saltwater treatments. it's going *ok*. but today i tried something new---breastmilk. i use an ear syringe and blast breastmilk into my sinus







i think i've turned a corner.
thought those of you who battle sinus things may want to know


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

kris-I just read that suggestion on another thread the other day. I should have mentioned it here! Sorry! I always do that to my babe-although I just spray from my nipple into his eye or nose or what ever is the problem, when I get let-down.

Gotta go! Good luck!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok, so as i've written already..i'm attempting to treat a sinus infection with decongestants and saltwater treatments. it's going *ok*. but today i tried something new---breastmilk. i use an ear syringe and blast breastmilk into my sinus







i think i've turned a corner.
thought those of you who battle sinus things may want to know









my husband's been sick all week and wants to know if you think he can neti breastmilk


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
my husband's been sick all week and wants to know if you think he can neti breastmilk










Go for it!







I don't see why not, especially if it works!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Seriously, guys, the sewing *looks* good- but it's terribly amateur. The pants, especially. I'll get better.







: (thought that could use a little tree-huggin)

I've heard of using bm for -everything- but I admit I've never tried much. I hope kris- hope hope hope that it does the trick for you!

Perhaps silly question- what is neti?? And I forgot to say earlier- I just love that Gentian violet pic too- his little smile is priceless. Aww- so little!

doudat-yes, your pic seems to be in the middle of the two ways- I'll aim for that next time I wear it and achieve both 'cool' and warm.







Oh- and I got the pompom! Then I found the other pompom, but I attached the one you sent me, then lost it again







: So now I need to re-attach the first one.







I should attach a label: if you find this pompom, please call....'

A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

a neti looks like a little teapot and you put the spout part on one nostril and tilt your head until the salt water inside pours out of the other nostril

it sounds weird but it really makes your sinuses feel good


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

hey all,
homeschooling is going really easy! hailey and i did last week and it was soooo simple i think i need to find her more work lol, Elizabeth just had her last day of public school on friday and we will begin school work tomorrow morning!!! I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
my husband's been sick all week and wants to know if you think he can neti breastmilk









yes! very similar to my squirting it my sinuses... it's working wonders!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

The weather's weird.

This is my house last week (you can see romi in the window!)

And this is the house across the street yesterday. All the snow is gone. This never happens till spring. We had like 4 ft of snow in front of the house. Gone.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm jealous of homeschooling today. It's terribly cold out (near zero F) and I dread sending Maddie out to the bus and to bundle the other 3 up twice to go to preschool.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
The weather's weird.

This is my house last week (you can see romi in the window!)

And this is the house across the street yesterday. All the snow is gone. This never happens till spring. We had like 4 ft of snow in front of the house. Gone.

for some reason i can't see the first one... and i wanted to see romi in the window









i hear ya about the weather though--we lost most of our snow this past week but we are getting a lot today.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm jealous of homeschooling today. It's terribly cold out (near zero F) and I dread sending Maddie out to the bus and to bundle the other 3 up twice to go to preschool.

that sounds horrible! definately a day when staying cozy inside sounds right.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hey all,
homeschooling is going really easy! hailey and i did last week and it was soooo simple i think i need to find her more work lol, Elizabeth just had her last day of public school on friday and we will begin school work tomorrow morning!!! I'll let you all know how it goes!

that's great! are you using a certain curriculum? and if so, how did you choose what one?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hanno- did your dh do the neti-bm thing? my dh is trying my technique with bm. i wish kaylo would but he *refuses*. his nose is so full of gunk. this mucus is so thick...it's the worst!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Seriously, guys, the sewing *looks* good- but it's terribly amateur. The pants, especially. I'll get better.







: (thought that could use a little tree-huggin)

A

i don't know..they look good to me. the sewing on the prefolds looks perfect and the pants do _not_ look like you just started sewing!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
for some reason i can't see the first one... and i wanted to see romi in the window









i hear ya about the weather though--we lost most of our snow this past week but we are getting a lot today.

I fixed the link


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I fixed the link









oh my, your house is purple?? i







: it.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm bummed. I was going to take the urchin to the gym today instead of walking outside where it's cooooold, but there aren't any family hours for the warm water pool today. boo hiss!

Maybe I can convince him that watching me cook is loads of fun. Or maybe I can introduce the cabinet o'pots to him. I'm not sure he realizes it's there. He has his own little metal set that he plays with, but maybe mommy's pots would get me 30-45 minutes of peace while I cook for the week.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
The weather's weird.

This is my house last week (you can see romi in the window!)

And this is the house across the street yesterday. All the snow is gone. This never happens till spring. We had like 4 ft of snow in front of the house. Gone.

Is your house purple? I love it!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hanno- did your dh do the neti-bm thing? my dh is trying my technique with bm. i wish kaylo would but he *refuses*. his nose is so full of gunk. this mucus is so thick...it's the worst!

No, he says he doesn't feel bad enough to take a meal away from someone. I'll try to get him to use a squirter like you so it just takes a bit.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh my, your house is purple?? i







: it.

Ha! I see we have similar tastes


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ha! I see we have similar tastes









that is too funny


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

HI gals,

Max was feeling better the next day, then I started feeling queasy and the next thing you know, Scarlet is throwing up. So it got us, too. Just when I was getting caught up on laundry. It was awful and my back hurts from laying on the couch recovering all day yesterday, but we are all better now, thank goodness. Must have been just a 12 hour throw up marathon thing. Yuck.

Krismarie - hope you are all better soon. I was thinking it was the traveling, too. That's about the only time any of us gets a cold, is after plane travel. Glad the bm is working, that is amazing.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Is your house purple? I love it!

Yep Purple







: We love it! We bought the house last year and it was beige. So.not.us.

While dh was painting it this fall, you should've seen people's reaction, we got so many comments, from "what the hell?" to "love it!". Since it's finished, we've only had positive comments. And I eavesdrop, so I would've heard the bad comments too


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
No, he says he doesn't feel bad enough to take a meal away from someone. I'll try to get him to use a squirter like you so it just takes a bit.

Haha, my dh would refuse as well. Silly men.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

lol all this talk about breastmilk for sinuses and my constant sniffling is making me think I might benefit from a little of my own magic.









G is napping, I'm supposed to be taking down our Christmas tree since Christmas ended yesterday, but instead I am wasting time on the computer...yee!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
HI gals,

Max was feeling better the next day, then I started feeling queasy and the next thing you know, Scarlet is throwing up. So it got us, too. Just when I was getting caught up on laundry. It was awful and my back hurts from laying on the couch recovering all day yesterday, but we are all better now, thank goodness. Must have been just a 12 hour throw up marathon thing. Yuck.

Krismarie - hope you are all better soon. I was thinking it was the traveling, too. That's about the only time any of us gets a cold, is after plane travel. Glad the bm is working, that is amazing.

oh man--that stinks!! i'm glad that you are all better!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

doudat-I read your blog-CUTE videos!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just have to share...

Johnny has been crying and trying to get my breast shield away from me while I pump, so my DH just gave him an old one I don't use and he is happy as a clam







yesterday he carried mine around for about an hour after I gave it to him!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Just have to share...

Johnny has been crying and trying to get my breast shield away from me while I pump, so my DH just gave him an old one I don't use and he is happy as a clam







yesterday he carried mine around for about an hour after I gave it to him!

lmao at johnny! we need to play!! i can't wait till its warm out side...and md winter hasn't even started yet lol


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
lmao at johnny! we need to play!! i can't wait till its warm out side...and md winter hasn't even started yet lol

Me too - I wouldn't really miss winter if we never had it







(even though doudat's snowy house is beautiful). Yes we should get together, we keep saying that but we really should!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Just have to share...

Johnny has been crying and trying to get my breast shield away from me while I pump, so my DH just gave him an old one I don't use and he is happy as a clam







yesterday he carried mine around for about an hour after I gave it to him!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline and the Mirror
more
kissing
getting into mommy's mess


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline and the Mirror
more
kissing
getting into mommy's mess

aww! that's so cute!

guess what I made tonight? a pair of red and pink striped longies and a set of bl & white skull legwarmers for eva! yay. fun. I'll take pics tomorrow.

sorry to hear about more puke. oops, wasnt' supposed to say that. I know we have senstitive ears around here! (and stomaches!)
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

ohh i found a pair of socks that were Hailey's only a few years ago, they are rainbow strip knee highs welli put them on Caroline and they work PERFECT for baby legs with feet!! lol i took pics and will show you all tomorrow!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

ultimate - I LOVE the pics of caroline looking at herself in the mirror. SOOO precious!









queen - Oooh! can't wait to see pics of your new creations!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

those mirror pictures of caroline are adorable!

can't wait to see what you made, queen!

and the rainbow "baby legs" too.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

are any of you reading good books right now??

a friend of mine got me (half-jokingly) a "knitting mystery" for xmas. it was actually ok...i'm reading another in the series right now.








usually i like non-fiction though.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I survived my 5 days home without DH who was in Florida running the Disney Marathon! I know, I really shouldn't say that because I know many of you do that day in and day out. The house isn't as he would want it. I did get all of the laundry done and folded, but the living room toys aren't picked up. And I had to leave the dishes. Last night at 5:30, Claire started coughing and was having an asthma attack. She loves to sit on the counter while I make supper. She sometimes stirs, but most of the time just sits there and talks. I hate to ban her from the kitchen as it seems cruel to exclude her. Last night I was making lasagne so I don't know if some "dust" from the cheese was in the air that she inhaled or what triggered it. Her asthma doc says foods cause eczema, not asthma. She was wheezing so she had a couple of nebs last night, but didn't rewheeze so her doc said no steroids for now. She's resting now, but we'll do a couple of nebs today too. I'm just glad I only work a half day today so that I can come home and check on her.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
are any of you reading good books right now??

a friend of mine got me (half-jokingly) a "knitting mystery" for xmas. it was actually ok...i'm reading another in the series right now.








usually i like non-fiction though.


I'm listening to Middlesex on CD's while commuting. It is hilarious. I might have to get the CD's to the Virgin Suicides by the same author.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I survived my 5 days home without DH who was in Florida running the Disney Marathon! I know, I really shouldn't say that because I know many of you do that day in and day out. The house isn't as he would want it. I did get all of the laundry done and folded, but the living room toys aren't picked up. And I had to leave the dishes. Last night at 5:30, Claire started coughing and was having an asthma attack. She loves to sit on the counter while I make supper. She sometimes stirs, but most of the time just sits there and talks. I hate to ban her from the kitchen as it seems cruel to exclude her. Last night I was making lasagne so I don't know if some "dust" from the cheese was in the air that she inhaled or what triggered it. Her asthma doc says foods cause eczema, not asthma. She was wheezing so she had a couple of nebs last night, but didn't rewheeze so her doc said no steroids for now. She's resting now, but we'll do a couple of nebs today too. I'm just glad I only work a half day today so that I can come home and check on her.

that's scary. so, it was the cheese??

my sister just read middlesex...i'll have to check that out.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Been semi busy the past few days, and been trying to cut back on computer time a bit too. We went to a friend's house on Saturday for a combined surprise baby shower game day. It was fun and Desmond has fun too. Sunday we went and got his 9 month pictures, I'll try to post them later, he is so cute and big! Yesterday DH was home for a doctor's appointment and I got my temporary crown, so now my tooth is a temporary queen of the universe.

Other then that it has been pretty calm around here, Desmond did sleep for 5 hours straight on Sunday night which was so nice, didn't do it last night though sigh.

Oh I got to use my gift from the exchange because AF arrived right on time Sunday, they work nicely, though I only have enough for one day, so I'll wash them tonight with diapers and get to use them again tomorrow.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

seems like everyone is more time away from the computer...

today zenon has been earthside as long as he was in me...it's bittersweet- they are getting so old!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
seems like everyone is more time away from the computer...

today zenon has been earthside as long as he was in me...it's bittersweet- they are getting so old!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

: Well, I feel for the mamas dealing with sick kiddos...

Johnny has been throwing up everything for the past 24hrs..though I fed him BM for 5mins 45mins ago and he has kept it down so far (this is a record as of yet) so maybe we are on the road to recovery. We've tried everything from BM to water to pedialyte just trying to hydrate him...maybe it's just because he is my first child but I just felt so sad watching him today - he was just limp when I was changing him and had this lost look in his eyes...he seemed a little more alert and energetic tonight though - not me though!!! I need some SERIOUS sleep and have TONSSSSSSSSSS of laundry to catch up on, I was actually going to do sposies today but the pediatrician recommended cloth so we could count wet dipes. Oh and he lost 15oz since Friday unless the pedi's scale is WAY off from the LC's scale..I'm going convincing myself the scales are off - I am NOT going to be a paranoid mama lol, I was SOOO embarrassed even to go in today, I had planned just to call for advice but they suggested we come in so we did (that was mainly my DH worrying).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







: Well, I feel for the mamas dealing with sick kiddos...

Johnny has been throwing up everything for the past 24hrs..though I fed him BM for 5mins 45mins ago and he has kept it down so far (this is a record as of yet) so maybe we are on the road to recovery. We've tried everything from BM to water to pedialyte just trying to hydrate him...maybe it's just because he is my first child but I just felt so sad watching him today - he was just limp when I was changing him and had this lost look in his eyes...he seemed a little more alert and energetic tonight though - not me though!!! I need some SERIOUS sleep and have TONSSSSSSSSSS of laundry to catch up on, I was actually going to do sposies today but the pediatrician recommended cloth so we could count wet dipes. Oh and he lost 15oz since Friday unless the pedi's scale is WAY off from the LC's scale..I'm going convincing myself the scales are off - I am NOT going to be a paranoid mama lol, I was SOOO embarrassed even to go in today, I had planned just to call for advice but they suggested we come in so we did (that was mainly my DH worrying).









hope he is feeling better! it doesn't take much to keep them hydrated (like a teaspoon every half-hour)...sounds like he catching up on hydration after the last nursing since he kept it down.







it's not just because he's your first, it's always sad to see them sick. hope tonight is much better.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Queen!!







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks! As her birthday presant to me, Evangeline slept until 6 am! Thanks honey!
Chad got me a beautiful bracelet with white, pink and red pearls and small garnets-my birthstone, of course. It's beautiful. I picked it out.









Kris- how's your family? Did you ever get DS resolved? I pm'd a mod.

LilMomma-how's Johnny- When Eva was throwing up she was exactly the same way. Rest assured- he's probably ok, but hang in there! I'm sure you're tired and behind, hope you're not sick too!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Queen!

LilMomma, hope Johnny is better today, it is just awful seeing your babe sick. And Max was the same way, just out of it, we were very worried. He says he doesn't even remember it, thank goodness.

Scarlet got sick again last night, just once, but still, more laundry.







It's taking us all a while to get back to normal.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

So, how many barfy babies in our group? Yikes!

Happy Birthday Queen!!!

I am *sick*of*getting*up*ALL*night*long!!! Noah is still teething-I feel 6 bulging bumps. Only one tooth on bottom, so far...it's gonna be a llllooonnngggg road! We are co-sleeping, but it is a terrible night's sleep. Would be worse if he was in his own bed and i was going in there every hour. sigh sigh sigh-patience, please!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy bday Queen









Thanks for the well-wishes! Johnny threw up most of last night also and this morning refused anything in his mouth (breast, bottle, cup, even toothbrush) for several hours - until DH spied him shoving nachos that were left on the table (from YESTERDAY - with SOUR CREAM on them) into his mouth...







He has kept that down for about 4-5hrs so I think he is totally better


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! As her birthday presant to me, Evangeline slept until 6 am! Thanks honey!
Chad got me a beautiful bracelet with white, pink and red pearls and small garnets-my birthstone, of course. It's beautiful. I picked it out.










happy birthday lovely lady!
my stone's garnet too







birthday on the 28th but I think it's just going to be skipped this year...my niece or nephew's day of birth is coming anyday


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh yeah-- maybe this was part of the whole deal, but Johnny cut 2 more teeth this AM also, one on the bottom one on the top.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

well Just got back from Caroline getting a shot ( we do one at a time) that went ok she was mad but didn't cry!
She also has a bruise on her face from falling on a box this weekend, AND she has a purple/black teething blister on her top gum so that tooth will be in any day now! and last night i was sitting out here and i had the monitor on and i didn't hear a sound from her, i usually goto her as soon as i hear her moving so she won't fall... well she must of been in stealth mood cause i head BANG BAM WAAAAA my poor baby had her first fall right on to the hardwood floor and i think she might of even hit my dresser on the way down, she is totally fine but i feel like crap! all my kids have fallen and i know that they have all been ok but it still SUCKS! lol


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
happy birthday lovely lady!
my stone's garnet too







birthday on the 28th but I think it's just going to be skipped this year...my niece or nephew's day of birth is coming anyday









you won't be skipped here


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Thanks! As her birthday presant to me, Evangeline slept until 6 am! Thanks honey!
Chad got me a beautiful bracelet with white, pink and red pearls and small garnets-my birthstone, of course. It's beautiful. I picked it out.









Kris- how's your family? Did you ever get DS resolved? I pm'd a mod.

LilMomma-how's Johnny- When Eva was throwing up she was exactly the same way. Rest assured- he's probably ok, but hang in there! I'm sure you're tired and behind, hope you're not sick too!

we are getting better--except for adam... i tried to contact DS but never heard back. thanks for pming mod. the bracelet sounds lovely.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Happy bday Queen









Thanks for the well-wishes! Johnny threw up most of last night also and this morning refused anything in his mouth (breast, bottle, cup, even toothbrush) for several hours - until DH spied him shoving nachos that were left on the table (from YESTERDAY - with SOUR CREAM on them) into his mouth...







He has kept that down for about 4-5hrs so I think he is totally better









i'm glad that he's doing better


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Happy Birthday, Queen!

LilMomma, hope Johnny is better today, it is just awful seeing your babe sick. And Max was the same way, just out of it, we were very worried. He says he doesn't even remember it, thank goodness.

Scarlet got sick again last night, just once, but still, more laundry.







It's taking us all a while to get back to normal.

oh...i hope she is better... sometimes kaylo has one last pukey the night after being sick. hopefully it's the same for her.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

all these mamas dealing with illness makes me wish we lived closer so we could get out and have a drink together...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that's scary. so, it was the cheese??

.

We don't know. Her asthma doc says foods cause eczema, not asthma. I think this child came to prove him wrong.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Queen!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
We don't know. Her asthma doc says foods cause eczema, not asthma. I think this child came to prove him wrong.

i have a cousin who had really bad asthma as a child and changing his diet helped him a lot... unfortunately i don't know what foods were bad foods for him b/c i was young too.







i hope you can figure out what it is...you should definitely go with what you know/think.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

:







HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUEEN!!














:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday Queen!!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Queen!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I was going to post, but I have a tired baby. Must go put her to bed first.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

:







: Happy Birthday, Queen!!







:







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Scout's still awake because she fell asleep for 20 minutes in the car when we were on our way to the grocery store this evening.







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm starting to feel back to normal tonight, I think all of us are.
Halleluliah.

krismarie - are you finally feeling better?

I need a snack...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, Ion and I didn't escape the sickies that my husband brought home. We came so close too. I started feeling it Sunday and then it went away and is back today with a vengance. I can't tell for sure if the baby's sick but he is coughing a little, crying a lot and doesn't want solids. In fact, he had some EBF poos. It's really out of character and the texture of his skin is different, not as supple.

Romi and Liam- Ion has started saying 'dadou'. Do the grown ups get to know what it means?
Doudat- I am very pleased with all the wonderful covers and treats. Ion, however, is not happy with the covers because he cannot remove them whenever he feels like it like his kushies.
Krismarie-Did your husband ever go ahead with the shave??

Oh my goodness it's so exciting preparing the house for my sister in law's birth! I didn't really get a chance to get all giddy with the preparations for Ion's because of my husband's grandfather dieing at the same time. Keri's been calling 6 times a day with questions and she's buzzing so much you can tell it's near.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone had ideas for a respectful way to honour that it's also the 1st anniversary of his great-grandfather's death at Ion's birthday party or dedication at church. Should we just not say anything? His great-grand parents, grand parents and us are all vastly different, and often conflicting, faiths.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Well, Ion and I didn't escape the sickies that my husband brought home. We came so close too. I started feeling it Sunday and then it went away and is back today with a vengance. I can't tell for sure if the baby's sick but he is coughing a little, crying a lot and doesn't want solids. In fact, he had some EBF poos. It's really out of character and the texture of his skin is different, not as supple.

Romi and Liam- Ion has started saying 'dadou'. Do the grown ups get to know what it means?
Doudat- I am very pleased with all the wonderful covers and treats. Ion, however, is not happy with the covers because he cannot remove them whenever he feels like it like his kushies.
Krismarie-Did your husband ever go ahead with the shave??

Oh my goodness it's so exciting preparing the house for my sister in law's birth! I didn't really get a chance to get all giddy with the preparations for Ion's because of my husband's grandfather dieing at the same time. Keri's been calling 6 times a day with questions and she's buzzing so much you can tell it's near.

maybe he won't get very sick...but his fussiness/not eating may be him fighting it off... hope he doesn't get sick.

yes, he did shave it...i was so very sad.







he wants to keep it off too b/c it's symbolizing some other changes in his life. i'm getting used to it but if i think about it, it makes me sad.

does your sil live near? that's exciting. dh and i have (combined) 6 siblings and they all want kids but none are very close to actually having them (unless an oops happens







) i can't wait to have babies in the family.

i would do something to honor ion's ggp...even if it's taking a moment to talk about him at the birthday...just to remember him. it shouldn't matter what all of the other relatives think.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I'm starting to feel back to normal tonight, I think all of us are.
Halleluliah.

krismarie - are you finally feeling better?

I need a snack...

i'm glad you are all doing better!

we (except dh) are feeling a lot better here...i still am working on my sinuses but it's much less uncomfortable. the boys are acting pretty normal...although kaylo has been sooo aggressive lately--especially to zenon. he's never been like that before. of course, i'm wondering about all of the food coloring he's been having. normally, i tolerate very little in is diet and for the past week he's lived on food coloring alone! there were days when he didn't eat but had to take bright red, yellow and purple medicine multiple times. hmmm...maybe i'm too suspicious of colors but we'll find out once he's off of them for a couple weeks.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I was wondering if anyone had ideas for a respectful way to honour that it's also the 1st anniversary of his great-grandfather's death at Ion's birthday party or dedication at church. Should we just not say anything? His great-grand parents, grand parents and us are all vastly different, and often conflicting, faiths.

DH's mom had passed away almost 5 yrs to the day of our wedding. She had been there for his brother's wedding and passed away about a week later. We had seen so many weddings where the moms each get a rose from their daughter/son and realized we couldn't do that. It brought up how much the family was missing her. We chose to have a single red rose up on the altar and a small statement on the back of the program saying that it was in memory of her.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm going to call a realtor today. DH's brother saw a house for sale by them. DH has always wanted to move out into the country a bit more and this would do that. I grew up in town, and I'm reluctant to say the least. The house looks quite nice from the pictures. It actually doesn't have ugly oak cabinets like so many do ( and one of my sticking points). It has enough bedrooms. It's in the wrong school district so we would have to open enroll the kids and provide transportation daily. His brother's house opens into a small "forest" (as much of a forest that you can find in barren SD). Our 5 acres has a river that runs through the back which in the spring will be quite full. I need to go look at it today or tomorrow and then he and I can make a list of pros and cons. I think the hardest thing will be to sell this house. So many in our neighborhood haven't been selling for a variety of reasons. Ours is nicer than theirs, but will be a disaster to keep clean while sellling

We've been tossing around the idea of moving for quite some time, but we've never been ab;e to find a house with enough bedrooms for all of the kids. This one might have it.

I'm just really torn about the river and then the difference in work distance. I guess I should measure that before complaining.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm going to call a realtor today. DH's brother saw a house for sale by them. DH has always wanted to move out into the country a bit more and this would do that. I grew up in town, and I'm reluctant to say the least. The house looks quite nice from the pictures. It actually doesn't have ugly oak cabinets like so many do ( and one of my sticking points). It has enough bedrooms. It's in the wrong school district so we would have to open enroll the kids and provide transportation daily. His brother's house opens into a small "forest" (as much of a forest that you can find in barren SD). Our 5 acres has a river that runs through the back which in the spring will be quite full. I need to go look at it today or tomorrow and then he and I can make a list of pros and cons. I think the hardest thing will be to sell this house. So many in our neighborhood haven't been selling for a variety of reasons. Ours is nicer than theirs, but will be a disaster to keep clean while sellling

We've been tossing around the idea of moving for quite some time, but we've never been ab;e to find a house with enough bedrooms for all of the kids. This one might have it.

I'm just really torn about the river and then the difference in work distance. I guess I should measure that before complaining.

That's exciting!! What are your feelings about the river? the danger of it? Keep us posted!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

That's exciting, mclisa! Maybe I just think so because I've felt like I need a change of pace for a while now. New beginnings in a new place are so much fun.

hanno - hope Ion is doing better and that he doesn't get full-fledged sick!!

Scout and I have been home alone since Tuesday. My DH drove 3.5 hours away to a Ch1c-Fil-A grand opening and camped out so he could be one of the first 100 customers and therefore receive cards for 52 free combo meals.







: He was actually first in line, so he'll get some extra prizes, I think - not sure what though. He's on his way home right now - probably soooo tired. He went to ANOTHER grand opening (locally) last week. So now, we have 104 cards for free Ch1c-Fil-A meals!







He's so funny.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is asleep on me so I can write!!

1.







:*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY QUEEN!!!*







:

2. Kris: happy to hear your family is getting better!! I'm wondering about food colouring and Liam's aggressiion as well. So hard to cut out since he goes to daycare and, even if it's a healthy menu, some might sneak by. Let us know if it changes anything!
PICTURES of your hairless dh please







I wanna see!!!

3. All the sick babies







:









4. Hanno: I'm thrilled you're happy







And I'd be so excited about having the possibility to witness a birth other than my own, how wonderful!
Dadou: Liam said it while throwing stuff when he was little. He'd get all serious and say "dadou" and throw a rock in a lake. He did that until almost 2!! Romi already has stopped saying it, I'm just glad I recorded it!!

As for Ion's great grandfather, I'd do something to honor his passing... Not sure what though. Maybe have something that symbolized him there...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm trying to get to see Romi's ped but it's hard... I have to call at 8h30am and try and nab one of the very limited "emergency" spots. And I can't seem to get one. Plus I feel bad cause it's not really an emergency..
Maybe you guys can help?
She has a scab on her chin that just won't heal. It's been 3 weeks now. The skin around it is dry and tights and red. The scab is blackish, but I think that's cause stuff sticks to it and makes it yucky. I tried everything. Creams, lanolin, ointments, breastmilk, anti-biotic ointments and it just won't leave.

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

OHH yummy!!!! i wish i had chickfila today!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
That's exciting, mclisa! Maybe I just think so because I've felt like I need a change of pace for a while now. New beginnings in a new place are so much fun.

hanno - hope Ion is doing better and that he doesn't get full-fledged sick!!

Scout and I have been home alone since Tuesday. My DH drove 3.5 hours away to a Ch1c-Fil-A grand opening and camped out so he could be one of the first 100 customers and therefore receive cards for 52 free combo meals.







: He was actually first in line, so he'll get some extra prizes, I think - not sure what though. He's on his way home right now - probably soooo tired. He went to ANOTHER grand opening (locally) last week. So now, we have 104 cards for free Ch1c-Fil-A meals!







He's so funny.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm trying to get to see Romi's ped but it's hard... I have to call at 8h30am and try and nab one of the very limited "emergency" spots. And I can't seem to get one. Plus I feel bad cause it's not really an emergency..
Maybe you guys can help?
She has a scab on her chin that just won't heal. It's been 3 weeks now. The skin around it is dry and tights and red. The scab is blackish, but I think that's cause stuff sticks to it and makes it yucky. I tried everything. Creams, lanolin, ointments, breastmilk, anti-biotic ointments and it just won't leave.

Anyone have a clue?

hmmm i would say the tight ness is the new skin, how red is red? is it ozzing? i would try to get the scab off, warm wash cloth might help and get it clean and then keep some neosporin ( antibiotic cream) on it and keep it clean( so hard to do!) not sure if the doc can even help you yet unless you think its infected... send me a picture lol i am not a doc but after 4 kids i think i have seen a lot of eww gross things lol


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Poor Romi. I hope that when (or if) her doc she's it you can get some ideas.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm trying to get to see Romi's ped but it's hard... I have to call at 8h30am and try and nab one of the very limited "emergency" spots. And I can't seem to get one. Plus I feel bad cause it's not really an emergency..
Maybe you guys can help?
She has a scab on her chin that just won't heal. It's been 3 weeks now. The skin around it is dry and tights and red. The scab is blackish, but I think that's cause stuff sticks to it and makes it yucky. I tried everything. Creams, lanolin, ointments, breastmilk, anti-biotic ointments and it just won't leave.

Anyone have a clue?

hmm, have you posted in health and healing? seems like you've tried everything! what about doing what someone else mentioned...softening the scab and then massaging an antibiotic cream into it, maybe many times a day? i think that's what i'd do.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
does your sil live near? that's exciting. dh and i have (combined) 6 siblings and they all want kids but none are very close to actually having them (unless an oops happens







) i can't wait to have babies in the family.


She lives in Holland with her MIL in a house which is also a daycare and it's really far from a hospital. So for privacy and in case they need to transfer, they're having the babe at my house, just a few blocks from a hospital.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
She lives in Holland with her MIL in a house which is also a daycare and it's really far from a hospital. So for privacy and in case they need to transfer, they're having the babe at my house, just a few blocks from a hospital.

That is so wonderful of you to do. I'd be excited about getting everything ready, too!







: for a smooth birth.

I'd make a toast or have a moment of silence to remember great grandfather, too. After all, he will be with you in spirit.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted about Tuesday night, but I don't think I did. My inlaws came up around 6pm and played with the baby for about 45 minutes before DH and I headed out to our Hindi class. The class was interesting, a couple of second generation Indians (ie were born here and want to learn Hindi), a couple of people just interested because it interests them, someone there because he works in that area of the world, and me. It seems like it will be interesting and we may actually learn some. Desmond had fun with the in-laws they feed him 1/4th of a banana while we were gone which worked well. It seems like a decent arrangement and should work out for everyone, they get 2 hours with the baby and we get to go to our Hindi class.

In other news he is definitely taking steps, he took two last night. We know he can do it, but he's still a bit uncertain of the whole walking without holding on thing. He stands on his own really well when he forgets that he needs to hold on.

We are skipping Gymboree today since it is snowing and I don't really want to drive in the snow. Oh and my Mom is arriving tonight, hopefully the snow and such won't cause flight problems.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
She lives in Holland with her MIL in a house which is also a daycare and it's really far from a hospital. So for privacy and in case they need to transfer, they're having the babe at my house, just a few blocks from a hospital.

that's great! how fun! do you know holland well enough to tell me where she lives?? just curious... i lived there for 7 years.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that's great! how fun! do you know holland well enough to tell me where she lives?? just curious... i lived there for 7 years.









really? my husband's whole family lived there for a long time, went to West Ottawa school.
uhm...there's a lot of sand and blueberries? I'll ask Kam when he comes home.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

tabrizia: that sounds wonderful! What a good date with your dh!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed less diaper changes? Ion's only gone through 20 diapers since Tuesday morning and he used to use at least that many every day. He doesn't ever pee while sleeping or when we're out. We'll check regularly and he'll wet within 5 minutes of walking in the door or waking. When he does go, it's a real soaker. Is this normal developmental stuff? He's still completely rejecting his chamber pot...that only lasted about a month (and it's so cute







!) At this rate I'll only have to do laundry once a week, what a dream that will be!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

(I'm doing a lot of posts because I'm afraid to lose a long one on the baby's laptop--the only one with internet anymore)
in craftiness news: A friend and I made olive oil soap a few months ago and I cut it last weekend and it is just perfect for winter







No more itchy skin and it makes my hair lovelier than any shampoo and conditioner. My hubby says it floats like a soap opera star. Next we'll try coconut oil and laundry soap.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
really? my husband's whole family lived there for a long time, went to West Ottawa school.
uhm...there's a lot of sand and blueberries? I'll ask Kam when he comes home.

oh--the north side of town then-- that's where i lived too







i lived right on lake macatawa off of howard ave.
there is a lot of sand everywhere though


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I can't remember if I posted about Tuesday night, but I don't think I did. My inlaws came up around 6pm and played with the baby for about 45 minutes before DH and I headed out to our Hindi class. The class was interesting, a couple of second generation Indians (ie were born here and want to learn Hindi), a couple of people just interested because it interests them, someone there because he works in that area of the world, and me. It seems like it will be interesting and we may actually learn some. Desmond had fun with the in-laws they feed him 1/4th of a banana while we were gone which worked well. It seems like a decent arrangement and should work out for everyone, they get 2 hours with the baby and we get to go to our Hindi class.

In other news he is definitely taking steps, he took two last night. We know he can do it, but he's still a bit uncertain of the whole walking without holding on thing. He stands on his own really well when he forgets that he needs to hold on.

We are skipping Gymboree today since it is snowing and I don't really want to drive in the snow. Oh and my Mom is arriving tonight, hopefully the snow and such won't cause flight problems.

how neat--that class sounds great.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
(I'm doing a lot of posts because I'm afraid to lose a long one on the baby's laptop--the only one with internet anymore)
in craftiness news: A friend and I made olive oil soap a few months ago and I cut it last weekend and it is just perfect for winter







No more itchy skin and it makes my hair lovelier than any shampoo and conditioner. My hubby says it floats like a soap opera star. Next we'll try coconut oil and laundry soap.

that's great! i keep wanting to make soap--however not a vegan soap. my friend rendered the lard from our last pig slaughtering.







: sorry!







at least it's from our animal


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

tribute to the beard.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that's great! i keep wanting to make soap--however not a vegan soap. my friend rendered the lard from our last pig slaughtering.







: sorry!







at least it's from our animal









and you're not wasting--my grandmother never wasted any of her animals either. Right down to the 'head cheese'!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
tribute to the beard.
















He's adorable








You have such a gorgeous family!!
Is your dh super tall or are you super short?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
and you're not wasting--my grandmother never wasted any of her animals either. Right down to the 'head cheese'!

eew.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
tribute to the beard.
















wow! so so different!
He looks like a soap opera star too. He with his clean face and me with my clean hair can make a program together







What would it be about?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
He's adorable








You have such a gorgeous family!!
Is your dh super tall or are you super short?









thanks! no, he is not super tall...but i'm really short!







i did have a bf in high school that was 6'5" and i'm 5'1"


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
wow! so so different!
He looks like a soap opera star too. He with his clean face and me with my clean hair can make a program together







What would it be about?









i have no idea... a dramatic soap opera with a vegan and a dairy farmer...









the olive oil soap works well for hair?? i'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







i have no idea... a dramatic soap opera with a vegan and a dairy farmer...









the olive oil soap works well for hair?? i'll have to try that sometime.

oooo you've found the point of conflict!
I could send you some


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
tribute to the beard.
















I like him without it. Maybe he needs to grow it back before the ladies start hitting on him!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Has anyone else noticed less diaper changes? Ion's only gone through 20 diapers since Tuesday morning and he used to use at least that many every day. He doesn't ever pee while sleeping or when we're out. We'll check regularly and he'll wet within 5 minutes of walking in the door or waking. When he does go, it's a real soaker. Is this normal developmental stuff? He's still completely rejecting his chamber pot...that only lasted about a month (and it's so cute







!) At this rate I'll only have to do laundry once a week, what a dream that will be!

I'm not sure if it is normal or not, but I have noticed the same thing with Scout. Sometimes I'll go to change her after 2 hours and her diaper is bone dry. I'll sit her on the potty and she gets upset and refuses to go. But then as soon as I put the diaper back on, she pees a flood.







: I was so proud that she was peeing and pooping in the potty from about 3 months to 6 months and then as she got more and more mobile, she has become less fond of sitting still long enough to go potty.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Has anyone else noticed less diaper changes? Ion's only gone through 20 diapers since Tuesday morning and he used to use at least that many every day. He doesn't ever pee while sleeping or when we're out. We'll check regularly and he'll wet within 5 minutes of walking in the door or waking. When he does go, it's a real soaker. Is this normal developmental stuff? He's still completely rejecting his chamber pot...that only lasted about a month (and it's so cute







!) At this rate I'll only have to do laundry once a week, what a dream that will be!


We seem to go back and forth on this, some days he'll only go through 10 or so diapers, and some days he is back up to 15+. He doesn't pee at night though which really amazes me since that is 12ish hours with no peeing (and I can't even do that). I have noticed that we probably could get away with washing every 3rd day instead of every other day now, which is nice, though we still wash every other day.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone know where my milk supply went?????

I just keep telling myself that I made it to 9 months. That's another month since I was last whining about it.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

She just had 7 green beans and a jar of baby food and now 4 oz of frozen bm. Finally she is happy!!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I am now only pumping 5-6 oz per day. Abby eats 15+ oz at daycare. Pumping suck. For example, I pumped the whole way home today - it took 1.5 hours with snow falling. I only pumped 3 or so oz.. When I got home, DH had picked up the kids and Abby was hungry. Somehow she got a feast even after all of that pumping. grrrr... my poop baby drinks 10-12 oz of formula a day at daycare, but I easily fill her on my days off. I don't get how she is that more efficient?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 







I am now only pumping 5-6 oz per day. Abby eats 15+ oz at daycare. Pumping suck. For example, I pumped the whole way home today - it took 1.5 hours with snow falling. I only pumped 3 or so oz.. When I got home, DH had picked up the kids and Abby was hungry. Somehow she got a feast even after all of that pumping. grrrr... my poop baby drinks 10-12 oz of formula a day at daycare, but I easily fill her on my days off. I don't get how she is that more efficient?

So she needs no supplementation on the weekends? Could it be your pump? When I used a Pump In Style I got just a couple oz a day and now with the swing, which is sadly only 1 at a time, I can get 7-9 oz in one go on a good morning. The 'let down' feature really works for me, although not as well as my actual baby of course.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

okay, time to post!
Arlo is finally in bed, but he'll likely wake any minute. I swear he cannot sleep longer than an hour without waking up and needing to nurse







:. I am tired these days...too tired to post even







. I have been reading though







:

Oh crap....I'll be back later...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 







I am now only pumping 5-6 oz per day. Abby eats 15+ oz at daycare. Pumping suck. For example, I pumped the whole way home today - it took 1.5 hours with snow falling. I only pumped 3 or so oz.. When I got home, DH had picked up the kids and Abby was hungry. Somehow she got a feast even after all of that pumping. grrrr... my poop baby drinks 10-12 oz of formula a day at daycare, but I easily fill her on my days off. I don't get how she is that more efficient?


Have you switched you flange (sp)size? my mom says that helps and also slow down the suction ( you man know this all already just throwing the basics that i know at you, my mom is an ibclc)


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Anyone know where my milk supply went?????

I just keep telling myself that I made it to 9 months. That's another month since I was last whining about it.

hmm you keep saying this once a month... are you ovulating or about to get your period?

besides that all i need to say is hang in there!!! you can keep up the little bit you are doing and she is at least getting that!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
okay, time to post!
Arlo is finally in bed, but he'll likely wake any minute. I swear he cannot sleep longer than an hour without waking up and needing to nurse







:. I am tired these days...too tired to post even







. I have been reading though







:

Oh crap....I'll be back later...


i am glad i am not the only one dealing with this! sometimes i feel soooo annoyed with her for not letting me have a little while ALONE! i just keep telling myself it will pass and she will be like my 9 year old who won't sleep with me anymore! lol and people say they will never leave your bed! haha try when you 7 year old is sick and you want them with you so you can sleep and they lay there then say you move to much i am going back to my own bed!!! lol so i am enjoying my cosleeping baby as much as i can annoying constant nurseing never letting me put her down and all! lol


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

here are a few pics of Caroline in the kneehigh socks i found for her( like a 4t lol)
Rainbow
kneehighs


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if my supply has dropped too. For example, I nursed Scout on both sides before leaving the house for an hour and a half this evening. When I got home, I nursed her again and she seemed frustrated at both boobs - she ended up just wanting to scratch, pull, and poke but still seemed hungry.







I put her in the high chair and put a bunch of puffed rice in front of her and she shoveled it in like she was starving. So then I made her a little bit of oatmeal and opened up a jar of organic apple/blueberry baby food and she pigged out on it! DH and I were laughing at how she would put a fist-full of rice in her mouth and then grab the spoon out of my hand and shovel that in (she likes to spoon the food into her mouth all by herself







), throw the spoon back at me, and then repeat the process all over again. And there was nothing relaxed or leisurely about it - she was almost frantically shovelling the food into her mouth. It was cute, but makes me sort of sad that she's not satisfied by my milk alone anymore.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
here are a few pics of Caroline in the kneehigh socks i found for her( like a 4t lol)
Rainbow
kneehighs


OMG - she is just too cute!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I might post this on the main board as well, but have any of you noticed your LO's grinding their teeth?? One of Scout's top teeth just poked through a couple days ago and she is obsessed with gritting them against her bottom 2 teeth. It sounds awful. That can't be good, can it? I don't know how to get her to stop. I try to offer her things to teethe on, but she's not interested and just keeps on grinding!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I might post this on the main board as well, but have any of you noticed your LO's grinding their teeth?? One of Scout's top teeth just poked through a couple days ago and she is obsessed with gritting them against her bottom 2 teeth. It sounds awful. That can't be good, can it? I don't know how to get her to stop. I try to offer her things to teethe on, but she's not interested and just keeps on grinding!







:

Isn't that the worst sound?! Both of mine did it and it does pass. Now Scarlet puts her teeth together and makes this little "ssss, ssss" sound, and it's pretty cute. You'll get all kinds of sounds and faces as she gets used to her new teeth.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet seems to be a bit more hungry for solid food lately, too. Grow, grow, grow.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
here are a few pics of Caroline in the kneehigh socks i found for her( like a 4t lol)
Rainbow
kneehighs

SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTEEEEE!!!!

I have trouble pumping too and I don't even have supply issues right now, I am thinking about trying silicone breast shields...

Also, my supply does drop right before I get AF.

Soo...today was my sickie day and now I feel a little better and DH is sick...I just love co sleeping in our little germ pool









On the bright side we had baby swim class today (which Johnny loved, though he had no interest in practicing the skill of the day - he just wanted to "jump" in) and I met this cool mama who BF and CD (and is addicted to DS as me LOL) and I'm not sure what else, but I called my DH and told him I found a friend LOL...now I just need to follow through and get her info so we can get together - I am so shy about that though!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So she needs no supplementation on the weekends? Could it be your pump? When I used a Pump In Style I got just a couple oz a day and now with the swing, which is sadly only 1 at a time, I can get 7-9 oz in one go on a good morning. The 'let down' feature really works for me, although not as well as my actual baby of course.

Hmmm... I didn't think about it being the pump... I have the PIS that has the letdown feature. Unfortuntly I have to have a double pump because I sometimes only get 15 minutes to pump at lunch, I also pump to and from work, ~30 min each time. I stopped my am pumps once Abby figured out if she nursed at night she got a lot of milk







: so now she takes only 3 bottles at daycare, not 4, bout nurses 4-5 times a night as opposed to maybe once like she did at 6 months Sadly, I don't have the $ for a new pump now, I am not getting child support for DD1 as the system is set up to take it out of her biodad's wages. <trying my patience>

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Have you switched you flange (sp)size? my mom says that helps and also slow down the suction ( you man know this all already just throwing the basics that i know at you, my mom is an ibclc)

I got the large size flanges, but I suppose I could try the extra largeones if I can find them. Do you think that might do it? I used to pump 15 oz per day, but over time it has dropped off. Abby eats some food with dinner and some creal puffs for snack, but otherwise she is on bm and formula. I keep thinking I shodul send some food with her to daycare, but I am to lazy to make it and the crud in the jars tastes gross. Maybe I will try to make some thins weekend. I usually do sweet potatoes but they are messy - I like it when she goes to daycare and returns in the same clothes.

ETA: I usually keep it on low suction - it hurts otherwise!

What are your babies eating?

At home, Abby eats most of whatever we eat!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I might post this on the main board as well, but have any of you noticed your LO's grinding their teeth?? One of Scout's top teeth just poked through a couple days ago and she is obsessed with gritting them against her bottom 2 teeth. It sounds awful. That can't be good, can it? I don't know how to get her to stop. I try to offer her things to teethe on, but she's not interested and just keeps on grinding!







:

zenon does this too...all.the.time. i'm just hoping that when he's done teething, he'll stop the grinding.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Isn't that the worst sound?! Both of mine did it and it does pass. Now Scarlet puts her teeth together and makes this little "ssss, ssss" sound, and it's pretty cute. You'll get all kinds of sounds and faces as she gets used to her new teeth.









in my experience they all grind at first, some out grow some don't, i think at first its what they should be doing, those teeth come out AWFUL sharp! so they grind them a bit. now my almost 7 year old still does it and its horrible!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
here are a few pics of Caroline in the kneehigh socks i found for her( like a 4t lol)
Rainbow
kneehighs

I







them! i'd wear some


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, here's Romi's booboo that will not heal.
DO NOT click if squeamish. It's yucky.

Any clue as to what to do?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, here's Romi's booboo that will not heal.
DO NOT click if squeamish. It's yucky.

Any clue as to what to do?

Is the area chapped? I know DD1 has and area around her lips that are very chapped and in the past, cuts in the area heal slowly. If so, you might want a barrier from the moisture. You tried lanolin? I would think that would help if she were drooly. hmmmmmm... I guess try a dr if you can ever get in


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Sometimes I wonder if my supply has dropped too. For example, I nursed Scout on both sides before leaving the house for an hour and a half this evening. When I got home, I nursed her again and she seemed frustrated at both boobs - she ended up just wanting to scratch, pull, and poke but still seemed hungry.







I put her in the high chair and put a bunch of puffed rice in front of her and she shoveled it in like she was starving. So then I made her a little bit of oatmeal and opened up a jar of organic apple/blueberry baby food and she pigged out on it! DH and I were laughing at how she would put a fist-full of rice in her mouth and then grab the spoon out of my hand and shovel that in (she likes to spoon the food into her mouth all by herself







), throw the spoon back at me, and then repeat the process all over again. And there was nothing relaxed or leisurely about it - she was almost frantically shovelling the food into her mouth. It was cute, but makes me sort of sad that she's not satisfied by my milk alone anymore.







:

Exactly!!!!

Sophia gets frustrated when there is only a few swallows of milk in there.
She was up every 2 hours last night and by 4 I was exhausted and so was my milk so I made dh get up with her and give her a bottle. She still got up at 6 and nursed for a bit. Then fell asleep until 8 and wasn't hungry no matter how often I tried to make her. Now I'm frustrated.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

I got the large size flanges, but I suppose I could try the extra largeones if I can find them. Do you think that might do it? I used to pump 15 oz per day, but over time it has dropped off. Abby eats some food with dinner and some creal puffs for snack, but otherwise she is on bm and formula. I keep thinking I shodul send some food with her to daycare, but I am to lazy to make it and the crud in the jars tastes gross. Maybe I will try to make some thins weekend. I usually do sweet potatoes but they are messy - I like it when she goes to daycare and returns in the same clothes.

ETA: I usually keep it on low suction - it hurts otherwise!

What are your babies eating?

At home, Abby eats most of whatever we eat!

I also have the PIS with the let down. I bought bigger flanges ( the piece your breast goes into?). I usually keep the suction at the half way point. Thanks for the tips! Keep them coming!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, here's Romi's booboo that will not heal.
DO NOT click if squeamish. It's yucky.

Any clue as to what to do?

Is it oozing honey colored stuff?

Claire had that and it was an infection. She had antibiotics and it cleared right up.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, here's Romi's booboo that will not heal.
DO NOT click if squeamish. It's yucky.

Any clue as to what to do?

It looks kind of like eczema. I'd try Eucerin to help heal on the outside, and cod liver oil to heal from the inside. Poor babe. Does she scratch at it, are there other dry spots on her anywhere else?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

No oozing, no scratching so I doubt it's eczema. It started when she had a cold, her cheeks and her chin became dry and red. Her cheeks cleared up but the chin became a sore that turned scabby. I think the fact that she's drooling a bit might hinder the healing process. I'm doing the Polysporin right now, maybe that'll help. If not I'll try to see a doc next week. Although the last thing I want is ABX, she had a touch of thrush that's not completely gone.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
No oozing, no scratching so I doubt it's eczema. It started when she had a cold, her cheeks and her chin became dry and red. Her cheeks cleared up but the chin became a sore that turned scabby. I think the fact that she's drooling a bit might hinder the healing process. I'm doing the Polysporin right now, maybe that'll help. If not I'll try to see a doc next week. Although the last thing I want is ABX, she had a touch of thrush that's not completely gone.


maybe you could keep it slathered in vit E?
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
No oozing, no scratching so I doubt it's eczema. It started when she had a cold, her cheeks and her chin became dry and red. Her cheeks cleared up but the chin became a sore that turned scabby. I think the fact that she's drooling a bit might hinder the healing process. I'm doing the Polysporin right now, maybe that'll help. If not I'll try to see a doc next week. Although the last thing I want is ABX, she had a touch of thrush that's not completely gone.

if it's an infection--you should be able to clear it up without abx... antibiotic ointment should do it. is the polysporin a cream or a salve. i'd use one that is a salve to that it also keeps moisture out.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks mamas!
I'll use the ointment instead of the cream polysporin... It's actually dry and not moist at all, which makes me think it's not infected, just not healing. Weird really.
And putting anything next to her mouth with her trying to eat it is insanely difficult!!! Crazy girl


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Can I just say that Romi's little self is still just so perfect even with a booboo that won't heal?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, here's Romi's booboo that will not heal.
DO NOT click if squeamish. It's yucky.

Any clue as to what to do?

looks like dry skin, eczema, which would be why its hard to heal, looks like its from the weather cold out side, i would put the polysporin on and then a layer of linsinoha over it. poor baby, Caroline has it bad behind her ears and on her neck, my Hailey has it really bad alll the time all over her legs and arms...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ult--i was just snooping on your website... i love those snowy pictures of caroline in her cute little red coat!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan wasn't all that keen on the snow yesterday.

I love when he looks so unimpressed. I swear, his default expressions are _bored_ and _stoic_.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ult--i was just snooping on your website... i love those snowy pictures of caroline in her cute little red coat!

Thank you!! we just took those yesterday! snoop away!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Can I just say that Romi's little self is still just so perfect even with a booboo that won't heal?









:
You're so sweet!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

what is everyone up to?? i would LOOOVE to get away a bit...meet up with my bestfriend (halfway between us is my favorite store) but i can't get ahold of her.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what is everyone up to?? i would LOOOVE to get away a bit...meet up with my bestfriend (halfway between us is my favorite store) but i can't get ahold of her.









I want to get out to, i wish i could go with out Caroline even but it just wouldn't work so i would take her if i could! Dh's mom is going to watch the big kids and we are going to go out to dinner tonight! so that is kinda going out lol we haven't had a date since my birthday, and we took Caroline to that too lol
my best friend lives an hour and half away we like to meet up once in awhile and we love to go to book stores!
i hope you get ahold of your friend and get out!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
looks like dry skin, eczema, which would be why its hard to heal, looks like its from the weather cold out side, i would put the polysporin on and then a layer of linsinoha over it. poor baby, Caroline has it bad behind her ears and on her neck, my Hailey has it really bad alll the time all over her legs and arms...

Is this the best treatment for eczema? Abby has a sploch on her side, nowhere else. It's been there for ~3 weeks or a month. I haven't been aggressively treating it, but it does annoy me. I have been doing occasional lanolin or a good lotion, but nothing has worked.

TIA


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Scout is 9 months old today








Isn't crazy to think that our LO's are just 3 months shy of being a whole year old?

I don't have a whole lot to say - just wanted to say hi!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

its the best treatment i have found but takes awhile and could be better treatments i haven't found yet









ok ladies i need help lol
i have a ton of out grown diapers i need to sell and don't know what to ask for them, what to say about them, any one want to look at them and give me some feedback on what to say?
pm me!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

When I buy used, I save the description and price and just make and changes when I list them. Also, I search the TP or DS and check out when others are selling for and their descriptions and "use" what I need.

HTH!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
its the best treatment i have found but takes awhile and could be better treatments i haven't found yet









ok ladies i need help lol
i have a ton of out grown diapers i need to sell and don't know what to ask for them, what to say about them, any one want to look at them and give me some feedback on what to say?
pm me!!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi all-
I am a real work at home mama! Man have I been busy...and I started working today for my MW!!! I hope it will be a dream-come-true!

Here is her site-see my quote-by Elise.
http://www.mountainmidwives.com/index1.htm

I am going to do PR and start a New-Moms Group. It should be fun.

On another exciting note---Noah is CRAWLING!!! Started on his 9-month birthday. Wow-I just looked at the calendar and Andy started at 7 months. Noah started solids at 7 months, where as, Andy had no interest until he popped his first tooth at 9 months. Interesting! And today he finally got down feeding himself. He is such a little bird! I just feed him whatever we eat, he likes that. What do you suggest we feed him while I am working? I work outside the home once a week, at night, during his bedtime. So getting him to sleep is VERY difficult for my mom/the sitter. He WILL NOT take a bottle of BM. It all keeps going to waste. And I hate to pump anyway. Do you think a little juice or cow's milk would be alright once a week?

Kelsi, I just noticed your siggy. Was Abby a UC? I need to read your birth story. Did you post it somewhere? I didn't remember a UC from our DDC. Way to go mama!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing Ulti! I'm not sure I have any to sell yet, but I was thinking "how in the world do people know what to put these for sale at?"

Here are some pics from yesterday and today..

Mmm...leche
Haha! Mama let me eat chicken!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Hi all-
I am a real work at home mama! Man have I been busy...and I started working today for my MW!!! I hope it will be a dream-come-true!

Here is her site-see my quote-by Elise.
http://www.mountainmidwives.com/index1.htm

I am going to do PR and start a New-Moms Group. It should be fun.

That sounds WONDERFUL! So cool.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Kelsi, I just noticed your siggy. Was Abby a UC? I need to read your birth story. Did you post it somewhere? I didn't remember a UC from our DDC. Way to go mama!

It was a debatable UC - I had a midwife stop by after ~20+ hours of labor - she checked me and broke my water for me, and left. Here's the story - I never posted it:

On the morning of April 1st, our daughter Ari woke me up by asking to watch TV downstairs. I walked her downstairs and turned on the TV for her. She asked me if today was "14" because she had a birthday party coming up on the 14th of April that she was super excited about. I told her today was the first, and that 14 was still a long way away. She asked "April first?" and I replied that yes, it was. She was overjoyed and said "the baby is coming today!" I explained that the baby would come soon, but that we didn't know exactly when. She seemed okay with that, and I went back upstairs to get some more sleep. On the way up, I started thinking that April 1st would be a GREAT day to have the baby!

I had felt a few contractions so far that morning, but I had been having them on and off for weeks so it wasn't a big deal. When I woke again, Chuck and I snuggled and then talked about having the baby that day - we both liked that idea! We began timing the contractions which were about 15 minutes apart. I had really wanted to go to our favorite bagel shop for breakfast, so we went. While there, the contractions started coming closer together at about 7 minutes apart. On the way home, we called Mom to pick up Ari since we felt that labor might be inevitable.

By 2:30 pm contractions were 6 minutes apart and Chuck began filling our birth pool. Within an hour they were 4-5 minutes apart and I was working through them by relaxing on the birth ball. At 5 we went outside to walk and that helped, but it began to sprinkle, so we came back in. The contractions were still 4-5 minutes apart. Over the next few hours, I hopped in the birth pool, walked, showered, and used the birth ball. The contractions were still about 4 minutes apart, but every hour they became more intense.

By 10 pm, I was having a tough time with each contraction. I think I may have been about 6-8 cm dilated by how I was feeling. I hopped into the birth pool and the contractions spaced out for a bit, but I was reluctant to get out because it was relaxing, and the contractions were pretty painful.

As it neared midnight, Chuck and I realized that baby was NOT coming on April 1st. I decided that a shower might be nice, so upstairs we went. The shower felt great, but eventually it got to be too much and I got out. We were both exhausted, so we lay down in the bed to get rest. Unfortunately, the contractions felt worse lying down in bed, so I got up and went downstairs around 3am. Downstairs I could lean against the back of the couch during each contraction - for some reason this felt better than everything else. The contractions quickly sped up to about 2 minutes apart and 1 minute or more in length, so there were times that I would have less than a minute before the next one would start. The contractions were becoming overwhelming and each one was getting harder to get through. At about 6 am I was feeling so frustrated because I knew I had been in transition for at least 3 hours and possibly longer, and yet I didn't feel like I was making any further progress. I went upstairs and tried a shower again, but this time the water hitting my back during a contraction did not feel good at all. Once I got out, I asked Chuck if he thought it would be okay if we called our birth class instructor Lorrie for advice. He thought it would be fine, so we called. She suggested that we might want to be checked out by a midwife friend of hers. I immediately said yes - I wanted desperately to know how dilated I was, because I knew I tiring rapidly. The midwife, Karen, stopped by at 7:30am to see how I was progressing. She said I was at 9 cm and offered to break my water. I said yes, and she broke my water during the next two contractions. It was painful, but mostly because I had to lie down during the contractions.

Chuck walked her out and took the dog while I hopped in the birth pool. By the time he came back in, I was having the first pushing contraction. It felt just like you would think - like I had to PUSH! I told Chuck and just began pushing with each contraction. Each push, I felt the baby move down. Within 4 contractions, I felt the baby's head crown. It was very painful, and I think I screeched. The next contraction I pushed and felt the head slip out. I told Chuck that the head was out and I know he flipped the video camera on to try to catch the birth on camera. Next, I pushed out the baby's body and it floated to the surface. When I picked the baby up and checked, it was a GIRL! Chuck and I were a bit surprised. Chuck soon made some calls to tell our family, who had been waiting for news since the night before.

After the cord stopped pulsating and went white, Chuck clamped the cord and then cut it. He held our little Abigail until I had delivered the placenta, and then we went upstairs for a rest. Chuck called Mom, since she wanted to come up, and low and behold she was right outside. She had driven up after the first call! They both got me comfortable and Mom cooked me breakfast while Chuck continued to make me more comfortable. Both of us couldn't stop staring at our little Abigail.

Abigail Layne Nibbana
Born into her Mom and Dad's arms at 8:18 on April 2, 2007
8 lbs 1 oz


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I was just thinking the same thing Ulti! I'm not sure I have any to sell yet, but I was thinking "how in the world do people know what to put these for sale at?"

Here are some pics from yesterday and today..

Mmm...leche
Haha! Mama let me eat chicken!

aaww cute pics!

i talked to a friend and she told me to sell them at 75 % what they are new if they are in good condition, and 50% if they are in ok but not best looking


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

how beautiful!
i had an unplanned UC birth! baby came so fast my good friend and Husband caught Caroline! Midwife came in about 18 minutes after she was born and helped deliver my placenta! IF ( we aren't tho) i was to have another one i would go UC







with some one to come by later and check out the baby for me ( i think our doc would totally do that for me!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
That sounds WONDERFUL! So cool.









It was a debatable UC - I had a midwife stop by after ~20+ hours of labor - she checked me and broke my water for me, and left. Here's the story - I never posted it:

On the morning of April 1st, our daughter Ari woke me up by asking to watch TV downstairs. I walked her downstairs and turned on the TV for her. She asked me if today was "14" because she had a birthday party coming up on the 14th of April that she was super excited about. I told her today was the first, and that 14 was still a long way away. She asked "April first?" and I replied that yes, it was. She was overjoyed and said "the baby is coming today!" I explained that the baby would come soon, but that we didn't know exactly when. She seemed okay with that, and I went back upstairs to get some more sleep. On the way up, I started thinking that April 1st would be a GREAT day to have the baby!

I had felt a few contractions so far that morning, but I had been having them on and off for weeks so it wasn't a big deal. When I woke again, Chuck and I snuggled and then talked about having the baby that day - we both liked that idea! We began timing the contractions which were about 15 minutes apart. I had really wanted to go to our favorite bagel shop for breakfast, so we went. While there, the contractions started coming closer together at about 7 minutes apart. On the way home, we called Mom to pick up Ari since we felt that labor might be inevitable.

By 2:30 pm contractions were 6 minutes apart and Chuck began filling our birth pool. Within an hour they were 4-5 minutes apart and I was working through them by relaxing on the birth ball. At 5 we went outside to walk and that helped, but it began to sprinkle, so we came back in. The contractions were still 4-5 minutes apart. Over the next few hours, I hopped in the birth pool, walked, showered, and used the birth ball. The contractions were still about 4 minutes apart, but every hour they became more intense.

By 10 pm, I was having a tough time with each contraction. I think I may have been about 6-8 cm dilated by how I was feeling. I hopped into the birth pool and the contractions spaced out for a bit, but I was reluctant to get out because it was relaxing, and the contractions were pretty painful.

As it neared midnight, Chuck and I realized that baby was NOT coming on April 1st. I decided that a shower might be nice, so upstairs we went. The shower felt great, but eventually it got to be too much and I got out. We were both exhausted, so we lay down in the bed to get rest. Unfortunately, the contractions felt worse lying down in bed, so I got up and went downstairs around 3am. Downstairs I could lean against the back of the couch during each contraction - for some reason this felt better than everything else. The contractions quickly sped up to about 2 minutes apart and 1 minute or more in length, so there were times that I would have less than a minute before the next one would start. The contractions were becoming overwhelming and each one was getting harder to get through. At about 6 am I was feeling so frustrated because I knew I had been in transition for at least 3 hours and possibly longer, and yet I didn't feel like I was making any further progress. I went upstairs and tried a shower again, but this time the water hitting my back during a contraction did not feel good at all. Once I got out, I asked Chuck if he thought it would be okay if we called our birth class instructor Lorrie for advice. He thought it would be fine, so we called. She suggested that we might want to be checked out by a midwife friend of hers. I immediately said yes - I wanted desperately to know how dilated I was, because I knew I tiring rapidly. The midwife, Karen, stopped by at 7:30am to see how I was progressing. She said I was at 9 cm and offered to break my water. I said yes, and she broke my water during the next two contractions. It was painful, but mostly because I had to lie down during the contractions.

Chuck walked her out and took the dog while I hopped in the birth pool. By the time he came back in, I was having the first pushing contraction. It felt just like you would think - like I had to PUSH! I told Chuck and just began pushing with each contraction. Each push, I felt the baby move down. Within 4 contractions, I felt the baby's head crown. It was very painful, and I think I screeched. The next contraction I pushed and felt the head slip out. I told Chuck that the head was out and I know he flipped the video camera on to try to catch the birth on camera. Next, I pushed out the baby's body and it floated to the surface. When I picked the baby up and checked, it was a GIRL! Chuck and I were a bit surprised. Chuck soon made some calls to tell our family, who had been waiting for news since the night before.

After the cord stopped pulsating and went white, Chuck clamped the cord and then cut it. He held our little Abigail until I had delivered the placenta, and then we went upstairs for a rest. Chuck called Mom, since she wanted to come up, and low and behold she was right outside. She had driven up after the first call! They both got me comfortable and Mom cooked me breakfast while Chuck continued to make me more comfortable. Both of us couldn't stop staring at our little Abigail.

Abigail Layne Nibbana
Born into her Mom and Dad's arms at 8:18 on April 2, 2007
8 lbs 1 oz


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
aaww cute pics!

i talked to a friend and she told me to sell them at 75 % what they are new if they are in good condition, and 50% if they are in ok but not best looking









That's what I was just going to suggest! It really bothers me when people try to sell something used that's the same price (or more!) than they are new. I almost want to message those people to let them know why their diapers aren't selling!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

arismomkoofie- that is a beautiful story! 4 pushing contractions! wow








I think I must have had a million on top of each other with one starting before the last was done.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion and I just got out of bed after 14 hours of fevers. I think I broke 3 of them and he 1. He was so floppy and I was terrified for him. He crawled up on my pillow to sleep on an angle to breath better. He's perfect now except for a running nose and a cough here and there. I'm still crumby.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
aaww cute pics!

i talked to a friend and she told me to sell them at 75 % what they are new if they are in good condition, and 50% if they are in ok but not best looking









that sounds good!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Hi all-
I am a real work at home mama! Man have I been busy...and I started working today for my MW!!! I hope it will be a dream-come-true!

Here is her site-see my quote-by Elise.
http://www.mountainmidwives.com/index1.htm

I am going to do PR and start a New-Moms Group. It should be fun.

On another exciting note---Noah is CRAWLING!!! Started on his 9-month birthday. Wow-I just looked at the calendar and Andy started at 7 months. Noah started solids at 7 months, where as, Andy had no interest until he popped his first tooth at 9 months. Interesting! And today he finally got down feeding himself. He is such a little bird! I just feed him whatever we eat, he likes that. What do you suggest we feed him while I am working? I work outside the home once a week, at night, during his bedtime. So getting him to sleep is VERY difficult for my mom/the sitter. He WILL NOT take a bottle of BM. It all keeps going to waste. And I hate to pump anyway. Do you think a little juice or cow's milk would be alright once a week?

Kelsi, I just noticed your siggy. Was Abby a UC? I need to read your birth story. Did you post it somewhere? I didn't remember a UC from our DDC. Way to go mama!

congrats! good for you! btw, i was curious what you did in india for six months?? i wish i would have done more traveling pre-kids.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I was just thinking the same thing Ulti! I'm not sure I have any to sell yet, but I was thinking "how in the world do people know what to put these for sale at?"

Here are some pics from yesterday and today..

Mmm...leche
Haha! Mama let me eat chicken!

cute! nice nursing pic


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

arismom-- what a great birth story. i don't think it's a debatable uc...definately sounds like one to me!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion and I just got out of bed after 14 hours of fevers. I think I broke 3 of them and he 1. He was so floppy and I was terrified for him. He crawled up on my pillow to sleep on an angle to breath better. He's perfect now except for a running nose and a cough here and there. I'm still crumby.









oh that is horrible! take care of yourself! i'm glad he's doing much better...hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelsi, that is a beautiful story! Why do you say it was debatable? You planned to do a UC-right? It sounds like one to me! Tell me, if you will, how you came to the decision-of course I have to ask-weren't you scared? How did you get Chuck on board? Was Ari a HB? I have so many ?s...I'll stop there!

And Ulti-way to go mama!!!

I want to take some nursing pics-I only have a couple of each kid. I am the pic-taker. Thanks for the idea to do a self-portrait. I will post mine soon.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

UltimateSerj and arismomkoofie, did either of your babe's have the cord wrapped? Was it any problem? Ion's was wrapped around his neck once and his body a couple times and the midwife just zipzipzipped it off as quick as can be as the baby surfed out. That's really what's holding us back from UC, we don't know if we could handle it fast enough if we get another like that.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
UltimateSerj and arismomkoofie, did either of your babe's have the cord wrapped? Was it any problem? Ion's was wrapped around his neck once and his body a couple times and the midwife just zipzipzipped it off as quick as can be as the baby surfed out. That's really what's holding us back from UC, we don't know if we could handle it fast enough if we get another like that.

i hear ya... kaylo inhaled mucus when he was born (needed oxygen) and i just don't think adam and i could have handled the situation as fast as our mw did. i think things like that are hard to move past.

but i really love my mw and the support she gives me during labor, so i'm not really thinking uc at all now. i just thought i'm chim in.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I forgot to say - beautiful story Arismom! I can't believe in 3mos these babies will be a year old...where does time go?

Yeah, I only have a few precious nursing pics so I decided to do it myself.

I thought I would leave Johnny in the church nursery with a bottle of EBM (he does fine in the nursery, but usually they just page me to nurse him). Horrible idea, they paged me and when I got to him he was screaming hysterically, evidently they had tried to feed him the bottle and he had totally refused it (luckily the mama in there knows I BF and BF all hers and only one of them was ever willing to take a bottle so she knew what was going on)...he nursed right away for a good 20mins.

Are any other babes (that get bottles somewhat regularly at least) doing this? We have been trying different nipples and stuff, the latest is the breastflow, but it doesn't work obviously so I guess I have to decide if I want to keep investing in trying different bottles or just going to a cup - but I'm not sure if he will drink BM or even formula from a cup. I just have no idea why he is getting like this all of the sudden...up until this past month he has taken any bottle offered except soothies.

OH and I'm about to head out to dinner with some mamas but I am soooooooooo procrastinating about the COLD...it's FREEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZING!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your birth story, arismom!

I'm very undecided on what route to go when it comes to the birth of our next child. We had a birth-center-turned-hospital birth with Scout. (Acually not really a birth center - more like just a house where my licensed mw and her partner have their offices and allow clients to birth there for ant extra fee) I was fully dilated but Scout's head was just not descending and I pushed for more than 3 hours straight. I ended up getting dehydrated and didn't have any energy left to push, so we went across the street to the hospital to get IV fluids. I did end up pushing her out naturally after I regained some strength. I can't help but wonder what would've happened if I wouldn't have had access to the IV fluids. Maybe I could've done it without the IV fluids....but what if I wouldn't have had the strength to go on? I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it, but now I'm paranoid about birthing outside of a hospital. (btw, licensed mw's in my state are not allowed to administer IV's)

Anyway, in my heart, I would love to have a homebirth...but as of now, my mind just can't get past the "what-if's". Good thing we're not planning on getting pregnant again anytime soon, so I can just go on being all wishy-washy about it.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
UltimateSerj and arismomkoofie, did either of your babe's have the cord wrapped? Was it any problem? Ion's was wrapped around his neck once and his body a couple times and the midwife just zipzipzipped it off as quick as can be as the baby surfed out. That's really what's holding us back from UC, we don't know if we could handle it fast enough if we get another like that.


2 of my 3 older kids had Cords around their necks and Caroline had her whole body wrapped up, my friend who caught her just made sure it wasn't tight as she was born. I think its pretty normal and nothing to be scared of, yes sometimes scary things happen with it but i think that its not as big a deal as some Drs/mws/people make it out to be








maybe i am lucky but none of mine ever needed to be suctioned or need any o2, even still thats why up intill had her i wanted a mw and thought that UC was crazy and that i would never do THAT! lol then it happend on its own and it all came out so nice and my MW is so expensive now! and that is why i would like for our doc to be there to check baby out when it would be born ( not that that will ever happen and i could still change my mind on planning a UC if i was ever to have another one!)


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Kelsi, that is a beautiful story! Why do you say it was debatable? You planned to do a UC-right? It sounds like one to me! Tell me, if you will, how you came to the decision-of course I have to ask-weren't you scared? How did you get Chuck on board? Was Ari a HB? I have so many ?s...I'll stop there!

Debatable because there was medical intervention. The UC was planned. I mentioned it to Chuck one day early in the pregnancy as a lark, and he asked if it was possible. I said yes, and after reading a bit he liked the idea. He's a do-it-yourself type of guy! I liked the idea because Ari was a birth center turned hospital birth when I was almost 2 weeks late and they insisted on an ultrasound. I was "low on fluid" and told I needed to be induced immediately. the induction sucked - pitocin caused ctx on top of one another and I didn't dilate very fast. People kept coming in and out of the room, asking if everything was fine, and of course I said yes and tried to act like it didn't hurt so much. Long story short, I got an epi and relaxed and dilated quickly. I figured out that I don't like people to see me in pain, and this is the reason I liked the idea of UC. One thing I figured out was that once I was way into the labor, I didn't care if the mw say me - I was completely naked when she stopped by, and now I am more comfortable with the idea of someone there besides Chuck.

Surprisingly I was not really scared. My Bradley teacher really gave us a lot of information about what the signs of problems were and when to do, when to go to the hosp, ect.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
UltimateSerj and arismomkoofie, did either of your babe's have the cord wrapped? Was it any problem? Ion's was wrapped around his neck once and his body a couple times and the midwife just zipzipzipped it off as quick as can be as the baby surfed out. That's really what's holding us back from UC, we don't know if we could handle it fast enough if we get another like that.

I didn't see the cord around Abby's neck. When her head was out I touched the top but didn't think of feeling for the cord. She was out w/i 20 seconds I think and floated up to the surface and no cord was around her neck then. If I'd had more time I probably would have checked. After almost 24 hours of labor, I think my body was ready for her to pop out! My cord was actually a bit short imo, because it was hard to hold her to my chest comfortably - we cut the cord after just a few minutes. It was white and not pulsing. Once it was cut I was so much more comfortable until I started having bad ctx to deliver the placenta.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Kelsi- thanks for the beautiful baby story!

LilMomma83: the trick is to feed Johnny before he is awake. What worked for Ellysia at daycare was that she would go down for a nap. They would know that when she was just starting to stir they would heat the bottle up and start feeding her before she woke up. Once she was awake, she was mad and wouldn't eat. Maybe it won't work at church because he is awake. That really will only be a few more months and then they will be able to offer a cracker and some water in a cup to tide him over.

No new exploits form Sophia. I'm not very good at offering her our table food because I'm avoiding exposing her to wheat, milk, and such for now. She loved her broccoli tonight.

She has a terrible cold right now. It made her sleep all night last night. I'm not complaining because lately she has been the one to nurse constantly all night. I woke her up at 4 to nurse and she slept until 9. Good girl!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I
Are any other babes (that get bottles somewhat regularly at least) doing this? We have been trying different nipples and stuff, the latest is the breastflow, but it doesn't work obviously so I guess I have to decide if I want to keep investing in trying different bottles or just going to a cup - but I'm not sure if he will drink BM or even formula from a cup. I just have no idea why he is getting like this all of the sudden...up until this past month he has taken any bottle offered except soothies.

yes... zenon has been getting bottle a couple nights/wk since he was 6 wks old (i work 2 nights/wk) and he is refusing it when he is really tired now. i came home to a screaming baby on sat night--dh said he'd been crying for 1/2 hour (in dh's arms). hopefully he'll either get over it or get full with other foods soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Thanks for sharing your birth story, arismom!

I'm very undecided on what route to go when it comes to the birth of our next child. We had a birth-center-turned-hospital birth with Scout. (Acually not really a birth center - more like just a house where my licensed mw and her partner have their offices and allow clients to birth there for ant extra fee) I was fully dilated but Scout's head was just not descending and I pushed for more than 3 hours straight. I ended up getting dehydrated and didn't have any energy left to push, so we went across the street to the hospital to get IV fluids. I did end up pushing her out naturally after I regained some strength. I can't help but wonder what would've happened if I wouldn't have had access to the IV fluids. Maybe I could've done it without the IV fluids....but what if I wouldn't have had the strength to go on? I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it, but now I'm paranoid about birthing outside of a hospital. (btw, licensed mw's in my state are not allowed to administer IV's)

Anyway, in my heart, I would love to have a homebirth...but as of now, my mind just can't get past the "what-if's". Good thing we're not planning on getting pregnant again anytime soon, so I can just go on being all wishy-washy about it.









it's hard to get over the what-ifs...especially if you feel like you really needed something that was at your hospital birth. i have to say that the mw's i used pushed fluids a lot! i was in labor for 30 hours with kaylo and i remember getting annoyed that they kept asking me to drink (when in reality it was probably once a half hour)







and seeing them respond quickly with oxygen for kaylo was really neat b/c they didnt seem very "medical" at all during my pregnancy.









but anyway--it's not bad to feel paranoid to birth out of a hospital...i think a bit of me was even while i preparing for a homebirth the first time (there are many docs/nurses in my family).


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey everyone!!
I haven't been on (except for occasional lurking) cause Romi is very demanding these days... Makes MDC hard to get to. Last night she nursed every 1-2 hrs and just exhausted me.

On a happy note: I got a yarn winder!! Especially to wind my wooly gift from Finnsmama so I can make mittens before spring, hehe. I'm finishing a few knitting projects and battling those next.

Kris & Kewpie: I just love reading your blogs, I'm like a loser checking them out every day hoping for an update









Where's Queen?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kelsi: Love the birth story!
I would've loved to be at the birthing center for Romi's birth, but the waiting list here is insane. Everyone wants to have a spot, but there's only one in the area. I try to make myself feel better by thinking I would've been transfered to the hospital anyways cause of my pre-e...

mclisa: Romi loves broccoli too, wonder for how long? Liam will not touch it, and he loved it as a baby as well. We're entering another cold-phase here too, after a sick-free january. Glass half full, right?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I love that our DDC has such a variety of birth experiences. Today's the day I'm going to start writing mine out, good and bad. I've had a body-memory baby for days now, I feel it moving and everything. Hmmm...we also haven't been able to get hold of my SIL and BIL so maaaaaaaybe they had their little one at home.

I was actually just stepping in to tell Queen that I hope she's lurking


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

I have a new NIECE!!!! Katie-Beth ( Kathrine Elizabeth) was born 1-20-08 at 2:28 6lbs4 ozs 19 inches long.... this is my SIL's 5th baby but 1st Girl!! 3 of her other 4 where born at a birth center but she went with hospital this time, my brother has been in iraq and they didn't know if he could even come home! but the yelled and complained to enough people that they got him home on thrusday! so they induced her so he would be home for the birth... but apparently she had a really fast healthy labor!
i snooped around and found pics of her on there myspace! they haven't sent them to me personally yet... i live 2 1/2 hrs away so don't know if we will even get to go see them but i am so happy to have a NIECE! i have all the girls till now!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
I have a new NIECE!!!! Katie-Beth ( Kathrine Elizabeth) was born 1-20-08 at 2:28 6lbs4 ozs 19 inches long.... this is my SIL's 5th baby but 1st Girl!! 3 of her other 4 where born at a birth center but she went with hospital this time, my brother has been in iraq and they didn't know if he could even come home! but the yelled and complained to enough people that they got him home on thrusday! so they induced her so he would be home for the birth... but apparently she had a really fast healthy labor!
i snooped around and found pics of her on there myspace! they haven't sent them to me personally yet... i live 2 1/2 hrs away so don't know if we will even get to go see them but i am so happy to have a NIECE! i have all the girls till now!

yay!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
I have a new NIECE!!!! Katie-Beth ( Kathrine Elizabeth) was born 1-20-08 at 2:28 6lbs4 ozs 19 inches long.... this is my SIL's 5th baby but 1st Girl!! 3 of her other 4 where born at a birth center but she went with hospital this time, my brother has been in iraq and they didn't know if he could even come home! but the yelled and complained to enough people that they got him home on thrusday! so they induced her so he would be home for the birth... but apparently she had a really fast healthy labor!
i snooped around and found pics of her on there myspace! they haven't sent them to me personally yet... i live 2 1/2 hrs away so don't know if we will even get to go see them but i am so happy to have a NIECE! i have all the girls till now!

how great! and how fun to have a girl after 4 boys!







(i hope that's not me...i'd like to have a girl for number 3 or 4)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
On a happy note: I got a yarn winder!! Especially to wind my wooly gift from Finnsmama so I can make mittens before spring, hehe. I'm finishing a few knitting projects and battling those next.

Kris & Kewpie: I just love reading your blogs, I'm like a loser checking them out every day hoping for an update









Where's Queen?

yes, where is queen??

i check your blog and kewpie-o's every day also.







sometimes more than once.









a yarn winder sounds nice. i hate winding yarn.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally wrote it!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=832879

anyone care to tell me when I actually went into labour?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I finally wrote it!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=832879

anyone care to tell me when I actually went into labour?

that was great!! i didn't realize your ggpa died while you were in labor...it's so neat how you were able to see him (when you were in labor) and that ion had the same birthmark-wow!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that was great!! i didn't realize your ggpa died while you were in labor...it's so neat how you were able to see him (when you were in labor) and that ion had the same birthmark-wow!

Thank you








He's Ion's great grandpa, my husband's grandpa. It's scary posting because I'm afraid that people will think I'm a twit.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hanno - it is so hard to let go and admit what it happening, isn't it? with the next, you'll probably be anticipating labor. Good for you finally writing it out. Re: placenta, I had this problem with Max. The mw's tried everything they could to deliver it, but I had to be transferred to the hospital and I'd lost so much blood, they called the ambulance. It was so overwhelming for my dh, he zoned out into a slight seizure and the bumpy ride to the hospital still having contractions was awful. We were there for a while before I acutally had the doc extract it, and man did I feel better once it was out! It was all pretty surreal and not what I had expected or wanted, of course, but necessary. And, of course, I had this beautiful little boy anxious to be held by mom.

I often think that Max is so clingy to mama due to this rough start.

Process it as you need and the fear of it will fade.

Ion must be an old soul.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I love reading the birthstories, makes me recall my own!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Thank you








He's Ion's great grandpa, my husband's grandpa. It's scary posting because I'm afraid that people will think I'm a twit.

why??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
why??

Because I was in total denial the entire time and I do and think silly things and nobody (in real life) believes that it didn't really hurt very much at all.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Because I was in total denial the entire time and I do and think silly things and nobody (in real life) believes that it didn't really hurt very much at all.

The next will be even better! You are NOT a twit.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
I have a new NIECE!!!! Katie-Beth ( Kathrine Elizabeth) was born 1-20-08 at 2:28 6lbs4 ozs 19 inches long.... this is my SIL's 5th baby but 1st Girl!! 3 of her other 4 where born at a birth center but she went with hospital this time, my brother has been in iraq and they didn't know if he could even come home! but the yelled and complained to enough people that they got him home on thrusday! so they induced her so he would be home for the birth... but apparently she had a really fast healthy labor!
i snooped around and found pics of her on their myspace! they haven't sent them to me personally yet... i live 2 1/2 hrs away so don't know if we will even get to go see them but i am so happy to have a NIECE! i have all the girls till now!

Congratulations! and she gives me hope about a boy maybe


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Because I was in total denial the entire time and I do and think silly things and nobody (in real life) believes that it didn't really hurt very much at all.

i was in denial the 2nd time! b/c i had early labor for so long. i actually called my mw at 3am b/c i was so unsure (!?) but she is super chill and knows me and just said "it's a birth day" in a just-relax sort of way. i still didn't believe it until after 8am. i don't think there is anything wrong with being in denial. it is such an intense, crazy experience. every labor is so different too--some are so gradual, some aren't, some hurt a lot, some not as much...my 1st labor was so different from my 2nd and i'm sure subsequent ones will be different too.

nobody will think you are a twit from your birthstory!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Congratulations! and she gives me hope about a boy maybe


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hanno - it is so hard to let go and admit what it happening, isn't it? with the next, you'll probably be anticipating labor. Good for you finally writing it out. Re: placenta, I had this problem with Max. The mw's tried everything they could to deliver it, but I had to be transferred to the hospital and I'd lost so much blood, they called the ambulance. It was so overwhelming for my dh, he zoned out into a slight seizure and the bumpy ride to the hospital still having contractions was awful. We were there for a while before I acutally had the doc extract it, and man did I feel better once it was out! It was all pretty surreal and not what I had expected or wanted, of course, but necessary. And, of course, I had this beautiful little boy anxious to be held by mom.

I often think that Max is so clingy to mama due to this rough start.

wow, that's intense to go through afterbirth! so, did max come with you to the hospital??


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, that's intense to go through afterbirth! so, did max come with you to the hospital??

Yes, rode in the ambulance with me, but I did not let them admit him, he was fine. Funny how defensive the nurses were with the midwives there.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yes, rode in the ambulance with me, but I did not let them admit him, he was fine. Funny how defensive the nurses were with the midwives there.

i bet--i can't imagine my mw in a hospital setting... she is so very very far from medical


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the birth stories arismom and hanno. Wow, it really brings back memories and it is making me really long for another







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hey everyone!!
I haven't been on (except for occasional lurking) cause Romi is very demanding these days... Makes MDC hard to get to. Last night she nursed every 1-2 hrs and just exhausted me.

On a happy note: I got a yarn winder!! Especially to wind my wooly gift from Finnsmama so I can make mittens before spring, hehe. I'm finishing a few knitting projects and battling those next.

Kris & Kewpie: I just love reading your blogs, I'm like a loser checking them out every day hoping for an update









Where's Queen?

Gah, Arlo has been waking every 1-2 hours as well. I am like a zombie these days. I'm bearly coherent enough to post, I swear!

We just got a yarn winder before Christmas, and it's so fun!







If such things can be fun...although dp used to really take pride in winding a great centre-pull ball. I can't wait to see the mittens!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
I have a new NIECE!!!! Katie-Beth ( Kathrine Elizabeth) was born 1-20-08 at 2:28 6lbs4 ozs 19 inches long.... this is my SIL's 5th baby but 1st Girl!! 3 of her other 4 where born at a birth center but she went with hospital this time, my brother has been in iraq and they didn't know if he could even come home! but the yelled and complained to enough people that they got him home on thrusday! so they induced her so he would be home for the birth... but apparently she had a really fast healthy labor!
i snooped around and found pics of her on there myspace! they haven't sent them to me personally yet... i live 2 1/2 hrs away so don't know if we will even get to go see them but i am so happy to have a NIECE! i have all the girls till now!

Oh how exciting!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
how great! and how fun to have a girl after 4 boys!







(i hope that's not me...i'd like to have a girl for number 3 or 4)









I had a neighbour who had 4 boys and finally a girl for number 5. I think they're done now,









A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

I had a neighbour who had 4 boys and finally a girl for number 5. I think they're done now,









A

I always worry when I hear stories like that. What does it mean to boy #4 or even #3?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

lol my brothers lived i had 3 big brothers and then they had me the only girl







and they stopped, my dad always says a girl was so much harder they had to stop lol ( he was kidding







)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I loved your birth story, hanno!

ultimate - how exciting about your new baby niece!

Like I think someone else posted, all this birth talk is making me think wistfully about having another baby.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

So much to say today! I love these birth stories too. Here is mine....it was scary for us. But MW did an excellent job! She even invited me to tell it at the birthing class. That really helped to process. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=751206
We miss you queen!~*~







:

So I have been a bad blogger. I invite you to read it now. I have a few posts for Jan. I am going to upload some new pics. I still don't have a new BFing pic. But I did get one crawling.

Andy dumped baby powder all over his room and Noah-too cute!
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../299905457.jpg

Noah crawling to the bath.
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../299905461.jpg

I hear ya on the all-night boobie bar! Maybe that is where Queen has been. Up all night, no energy left. I am bordering on delerious-WHY am I still on here!?!

Over the weekend, I have found out 2 friends and my cousin are ALL PG!!! Aug/Sept are VERY popular months for a babe to come into this world.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Cute pics, montanamama! Noah looks really happy about being covered in powder.









I'm up because I put Scout to bed @ 7:30 last night, which is a good hour and a half before her normal bedtime. She was just beyond tired because she didn't get her 2nd nap of the day. The feeding that usually happens around 4:30 or 5:00 AM turned into a 2:00 feeding. Oh well. I just hope this doesn't mean she'll be up in 2 hours ready to start the day.







:

I have to say that giving Scout nightly baths as part of her bedtime routine has worked WONDERS! I never thought that would be the case because she has never been super crazy about baths. But she is growing to like them more and more (still hates having her hair washed so I normally just wet it with a wash cloth). It really seems to relax her and get her into bedtime mode. I sort of get DH involved in the routine by having him play with her while I get her bath water, towels, diaper, and PJ's ready. Maybe I can suggest to him that he could start a ritual of reading her a story during that time to help her wind down even more.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys! My interenet's been down for a week- I bet I'll never catch up! Just wanted to say hi before I go bacdk and read everything I missed!
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

It is ~freezing~ here, today! Bumping us up!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

it is freeeeezing here,too, but not a cloud in the sky.
perfect for the full moon tonight. need to go change babe but wanted to post some pics!

walking

close up
kitty in sling


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
it is freeeeezing here,too, but not a cloud in the sky.
perfect for the full moon tonight. need to go change babe but wanted to post some pics!

walking

close up
kitty in sling

wow, she is walking!! that close up is very sweet--i don't think i've seen a close up of her (have i?)







and i love the one of the kitty checking out the sling.







your log home looks lovely. happy full moon!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

you all are slackin with the posts...i was gone all day and were on the same page!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys! My interenet's been down for a week- I bet I'll never catch up! Just wanted to say hi before I go bacdk and read everything I missed!
A


No fun for you!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
It is ~freezing~ here, today! Bumping us up!









:

Same here. Tomorrow is suppose to be 10F! I'm excited.

I find out tomorrow night if I have to show up for jury duty on Thursday. I work Wednesday night so that should be sooooo much fun Thursday morning.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
it is freeeeezing here,too, but not a cloud in the sky.
perfect for the full moon tonight. need to go change babe but wanted to post some pics!

walking

close up
kitty in sling

aww!!! how cute!!! so tiny yet so big make me sad that our babies CAN MOVE!! lol


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I have 5 minutes to post, Romi is occupied with Liam's music instruments!

Maximom: cute pcture, I can't believe she's really walking!!
Romi has stood unassisted but has yet to take a step. I'll post pictures when I get a chance.

Her weird scab is going away







I know it wasn't eczema since our dermatologist told us (with Liam) that if it doesn't itch, it isn't eczema. And it wasn't itchy at all. She was not bothered in the least by it.

She's still sleeping restlessly and nursing all the time.

I went to the LLL meeting and it was so nice! Romi slept in her stroller going there so she was well rested and a joy. She's such a sweet baby, lots of fun to do activities with since she hardly complains unless she's tired









She is nursing way less during the day, which sucks cause she makes up for it at night. But I can't make her nurse, she just won't. Ok, she's calling me, gotta go!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have 5 minutes to post, Romi is occupied with Liam's music instruments!

Maximom: cute pcture, I can't believe she's really walking!!
Romi has stood unassisted but has yet to take a step. I'll post pictures when I get a chance.

Her weird scab is going away







I know it wasn't eczema since our dermatologist told us (with Liam) that if it doesn't itch, it isn't eczema. And it wasn't itchy at all. She was not bothered in the least by it.

She's still sleeping restlessly and nursing all the time.

I went to the LLL meeting and it was so nice! Romi slept in her stroller going there so she was well rested and a joy. She's such a sweet baby, lots of fun to do activities with since she hardly complains unless she's tired









She is nursing way less during the day, which sucks cause she makes up for it at night. But I can't make her nurse, she just won't. Ok, she's calling me, gotta go!

i'm glad the scab is going away!

i've joined you and finnsmama with the crazy nursing at night....just when i thought he was going to be sleeping more (cuz he did for like a week) grrr...i have been so tired. he also doesn't like to nurse much during the day, but doesn't eat much either--then nurses all.night.long.

she'll probably be taking steps soon if she is standing now! wow!

zenon just learned to (ahem) crawl. but still doesn't do it much.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm glad the scab is going away!

i've joined you and finnsmama with the crazy nursing at night....just when i thought he was going to be sleeping more (cuz he did for like a week) grrr...i have been so tired. he also doesn't like to nurse much during the day, but doesn't eat much either--then nurses all.night.long.

she'll probably be taking steps soon if she is standing now! wow!

zenon just learned to (ahem) crawl. but still doesn't do it much.









It's good to know Anika and I aren't alone in our nursathons








Romi eats a ton during the day (when I remember to feed her, wow I'm a bad mom aren't I







) but still nurses like crazy at night.

And hurray for little Z!!! Crawling is the cutest thing ever









ETA: updated my blog with a few pictures!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
it is freeeeezing here,too, but not a cloud in the sky.
perfect for the full moon tonight. need to go change babe but wanted to post some pics!

walking

close up
kitty in sling

so sweet! How long did she spend practices before she walked for real? Ion's been doing 2-3 steps many times a day for weeks and last night he did 9. He really works hard on it but it seems like as soon as realizes he's walking he falls.

Here he is riding one of our neighbour's toys (at our house):


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
ETA: updated my blog with a few pictures!

the last one knocked me on my butt! she's so funny


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

And Ion is a hoot!!! Look at him going on his horse (I think?), I just love the way he just wants to keep on going even though there's a wall in his way


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, she is walking!! that close up is very sweet--i don't think i've seen a close up of her (have i?)







and i love the one of the kitty checking out the sling.







your log home looks lovely. happy full moon!

Thanks, we like it, warm and cozy.







: Kitty is in the sling again!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have 5 minutes to post, Romi is occupied with Liam's music instruments!

Maximom: cute pcture, I can't believe she's really walking!!
Romi has stood unassisted but has yet to take a step. I'll post pictures when I get a chance.

Her weird scab is going away







I know it wasn't eczema since our dermatologist told us (with Liam) that if it doesn't itch, it isn't eczema. And it wasn't itchy at all. She was not bothered in the least by it.

She's still sleeping restlessly and nursing all the time.

I went to the LLL meeting and it was so nice! Romi slept in her stroller going there so she was well rested and a joy. She's such a sweet baby, lots of fun to do activities with since she hardly complains unless she's tired









She is nursing way less during the day, which sucks cause she makes up for it at night. But I can't make her nurse, she just won't. Ok, she's calling me, gotta go!

Love the pics of Romi, the slippers, too! Glad she's finally healing her owwee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon just learned to (ahem) crawl. but still doesn't do it much.









be glad of that, Scarlet is starting to get mad when I don't let her open cupboards, I haven't gotten the cupboard locks yet.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
so sweet! How long did she spend practices before she walked for real? Ion's been doing 2-3 steps many time a day for weeks and last night he did 9. He really works hard on it but it seems like as soon as realized he's walking he falls.

Here he is riding one of our neighbour's toys (at our house): 




So cute of him riding, he looks so happy!

Well, whenever I posted about her taking 10 steps, she's been going ever since - 2 weeks, I guess? She walks most of the time now and sometimes tries to go faster, it is so darling, I just want to squeeze her all the time!

And hooray for me, I finally figured out how to multi-quote. I'm a geek.









Boys are home, be back later.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Waaaah! I'm tired!!!:yawning: I hope Arlo starts sleeping better soon...he's pointing and laughing at me right now, the little turkey!

I have a question for everyone...
Would you leave your 2yo and 9mo with a 14yo babysitter for a few hours on Friday evening (7:30pm-11ish)so you could go out with your dp and another couple on a much needed night out?
I honestly wouldn't even hesitate, except that evenings are not the easiest part of the day. I mean, she wouldn't likely be able to get them to bed but they would likely get rather cranky by 9:30 or so, kwim? But I _really_ want to go out with dp. We _never_ leave the kids with anyone (only because we don't want to burden anyone...the kids are fine with other people).
We would take the cell phone and would only be 5 min away. I've never left the kids with a teen babysitter before, only with adults.
Wwyd?
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
so sweet! How long did she spend practices before she walked for real? Ion's been doing 2-3 steps many times a day for weeks and last night he did 9. He really works hard on it but it seems like as soon as realizes he's walking he falls.

Here he is riding one of our neighbour's toys (at our house): 




omgosh, that was cute! Arlo was very interested in Ion just now, he was watching very intently...it's so funny, they make the same noises.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

doudat-that pic of Romi with her face pressed against the glass is a classic!







I really did laugh out loud.
I can't believe these babies walking and standing! Although, I think Arlo is close to standing...maybe.
He's definitely gotten crawling down. He's fast and curious!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
it is freeeeezing here,too, but not a cloud in the sky.
perfect for the full moon tonight. need to go change babe but wanted to post some pics!

walking

close up
kitty in sling

uh-oh, I was just showing Arlo these pics of Scarlet and he was trying to flirt with her! Seriously, he was just talking to her picture!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

awww hanno look at him go!!!

and Doudat-Romi is so cute!!! Caroline says hi the same way!!! and she heard romi saying Dadoo and SAID IT! we never say that here but now i am going to start lol!!

Caroline is getting sick... shes fussy and red face and sounding a little horse i hope it passes fast!
Here is a video of her talking! she says ittty itty calling the kitty!
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1334.flv


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Woah-those videos are SO cute!!!!!!!! I can't believe how advanced your babies are! Noah just started crawling. It is so cute-he is so diligent about coordinating each move. He actually came around the corner today to find me. That just warms my heart!

I have just started using a 15 yo to watch the boys once a night. Actually she hasn't done it on her own yet. My mom has been here. Evenings are very difficult, when I am not here. Well, it was pretty easy all week, I changed our routine. I am following Annettemarie's suggestion of 2-3-4. 1st nap is 2 hrs after waking, then next nap is 3 hrs, bed is 4 hours later. It has been about 730 after following these general guidelines. Nights have been easier, too.

Maybe he is just taking a break from teething?!?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Here he is riding one of our neighbour's toys (at our house): 




Aww! He seems so advanced- stable and coordinated! I don't think Eva could ever do that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Waaaah! I'm tired!!!:yawning: I hope Arlo starts sleeping better soon...he's pointing and laughing at me right now, the little turkey!

I have a question for everyone...
Would you leave your 2yo and 9mo with a 14yo babysitter for a few hours on Friday evening (7:30pm-11ish)so you could go out with your dp and another couple on a much needed night out?
I honestly wouldn't even hesitate, except that evenings are not the easiest part of the day. I mean, she wouldn't likely be able to get them to bed but they would likely get rather cranky by 9:30 or so, kwim? But I _really_ want to go out with dp. We _never_ leave the kids with anyone (only because we don't want to burden anyone...the kids are fine with other people).
We would take the cell phone and would only be 5 min away. I've never left the kids with a teen babysitter before, only with adults.
Wwyd?
A

I would, I would try it anyway. If you feel comfortable with her, and her capability, then yes, especially with a cell and close by. You might be surprised by how their evening goes, but then again, you might get called. Sometimes kids can be quite accomodating without mommy/daddy. I think it's high time you got out! Sounds like it would be great!

Doudat- cute pics on the blog- loved the video of Romi after the coffee- and the pic. Gotta say, though, you I'm totally lost with the french posts.









A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Evangeline has started taking steps while holding onto things- it's so cute. She's still _trying_ to crawl, but not having too much luck getting that booty to move. Her new favourite thing is to sit up from lying down- she does it immediately, and her crib is the newest funnest place, not the relaxing area where she naps. She's constantly standing up at the rails. Yesterday she fell asleep folded in half sitting, with her head propped agianst the rails- it was hilarious.

Eva seems wetter than usual- and tell me this- could we have a phantom yeast issue? Sometimes her bumbum smells yeasty, and sometimes her wet diapers smell fishy. That sounds gross just typing it out. But no whiteness in her mouth, nipples are fine, I"m fine...?? Any ideas? Or just what she's eating coming through her pee?

Hey I missed you guys! It's good to be back!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Doudat- cute pics on the blog- loved the video of Romi after the coffee- and the pic. Gotta say, though, you I'm totally lost with the french posts.









A

Yup and it's pretty hard to stalk her on facebook too since I can't understand it...









hehehe


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh and Queen, I literally laughed out loud when I read about Eva falling asleep folded in half. It's so funny when they just fall asleep wherever! Arlo has not done that yet, but once when Finn was little I was doing a client's hair and he was in the jolly jumper and we noticed things were rather quiet and when I looked down at him, he was totally passed out...how you go from jumping to sleeping is beyond me!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Waaaah! I'm tired!!!:yawning: I hope Arlo starts sleeping better soon...he's pointing and laughing at me right now, the little turkey!

I have a question for everyone...
Would you leave your 2yo and 9mo with a 14yo babysitter for a few hours on Friday evening (7:30pm-11ish)so you could go out with your dp and another couple on a much needed night out?
I honestly wouldn't even hesitate, except that evenings are not the easiest part of the day. I mean, she wouldn't likely be able to get them to bed but they would likely get rather cranky by 9:30 or so, kwim? But I _really_ want to go out with dp. We _never_ leave the kids with anyone (only because we don't want to burden anyone...the kids are fine with other people).
We would take the cell phone and would only be 5 min away. I've never left the kids with a teen babysitter before, only with adults.
Wwyd?
A

well, if it helps--i was a 14yo sitter of a 2yo and a baby







and i think i did pretty good... i'd watch them for longer and later than that. this sounds funny but i've met a couple of young teens who remind me of me with kids and i was tempted to use them as sitters.








if she seems good with them, i'd go for it--especially if you are so close!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
so sweet! How long did she spend practices before she walked for real? Ion's been doing 2-3 steps many times a day for weeks and last night he did 9. He really works hard on it but it seems like as soon as realizes he's walking he falls.

Here he is riding one of our neighbour's toys (at our house): 




oh my--he is not 9 mo!! i can't believe that! we got kaylo a similar horse when he turned 1 and he couldn't ride it for months after that


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
awww hanno look at him go!!!

and Doudat-Romi is so cute!!! Caroline says hi the same way!!! and she heard romi saying Dadoo and SAID IT! we never say that here but now i am going to start lol!!

Caroline is getting sick... shes fussy and red face and sounding a little horse i hope it passes fast!
Here is a video of her talking! she says ittty itty calling the kitty!
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1334.flv

so cute! i hope that she gets better soon!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Evangeline has started taking steps while holding onto things- it's so cute. She's still _trying_ to crawl, but not having too much luck getting that booty to move. Her new favourite thing is to sit up from lying down- she does it immediately, and her crib is the newest funnest place, not the relaxing area where she naps. She's constantly standing up at the rails. Yesterday she fell asleep folded in half sitting, with her head propped agianst the rails- it was hilarious.

Eva seems wetter than usual- and tell me this- could we have a phantom yeast issue? Sometimes her bumbum smells yeasty, and sometimes her wet diapers smell fishy. That sounds gross just typing it out. But no whiteness in her mouth, nipples are fine, I"m fine...?? Any ideas? Or just what she's eating coming through her pee?

Hey I missed you guys! It's good to be back!
A

oh, i'd like to see a picture of that sleeping pose!
hmmm, not sure about her bum--is there a rash?? my kids get fierce rashes when there is yeast--but maybe it's different with the females?? i know they can have yeasty issues on their heinies without thrush in their mouths.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Eva asleep slouched on the bed makes me giggle!! You should've taken a picture!!!

And the french posts on my blog: No choice, people complain that I'm a sell-out if I don't stick to french. Although I'm not so sure they read my blog that religiously









Finn: definitely go. What's the worst that can happen? The kids will give her hell and won't sleep. Big deal. Even if she calls you back home at least you would've had a couple of kid-free hours. Worth it IMO. I would love to have a teen to watch the kiddos once in a while. I'm envious.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva seems wetter than usual- and tell me this- could we have a phantom yeast issue? Sometimes her bumbum smells yeasty, and sometimes her wet diapers smell fishy. That sounds gross just typing it out. But no whiteness in her mouth, nipples are fine, I"m fine...?? Any ideas? Or just what she's eating coming through her pee?

Romi is like that too. I guess being a girl and wet (meaning in pee







) can make them smell a bit... I don't think it's yeast, I think they have crevasses that don't really dry all that well. I let Romi air out for 15 minutes or so between diaper change and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
awww hanno look at him go!!!

and Doudat-Romi is so cute!!! Caroline says hi the same way!!! and she heard romi saying Dadoo and SAID IT! we never say that here but now i am going to start lol!!

Caroline is getting sick... shes fussy and red face and sounding a little horse i hope it passes fast!
Here is a video of her talking! she says ittty itty calling the kitty!
http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1334.flv

Caroline is a doll!! Funny how our kids make the same noises, even if we speak different languages, or are on the other side of the globe. I hope she feels better soon







: And dadou is the funniest word ever! We say it all the time. Liam named his elephant mr Dadou so we have the word immortalized in plastic here


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

I have a question for everyone...
Would you leave your 2yo and 9mo with a 14yo babysitter for a few hours on Friday evening (7:30pm-11ish)so you could go out with your dp and another couple on a much needed night out?

A


I think it really depends on the person and their capability. 14 is a very different age from one teen to the next. Some are well on their way to adulthood and some are still very much children. If you know him or her and feel they could handle it, I say go for it.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi is like that too. I guess being a girl and wet (meaning in pee







) can make them smell a bit... I don't think it's yeast, I think they have crevasses that don't really dry all that well. I let Romi air out for 15 minutes or so between diaper change and it makes a world of difference.

Good to know- no, there's no rash at all kris, so








. ( I hope that's a smiley, if it's not, it should be) Axel never really smelled that way- he gets more of a 'stinky bum' we call it. I'll have to let Eva 'air' more often- but what position allows air to flow freely in all those canyons?? I'll have to let her move around I guess.

Anika- are you going to go out??

Sigh. I wonder if I am a bit depressed. Since the fall. Maybe it's sleep related. I'm just having a tough time with everything- painting is like pulling teeth, I'm trying to figure out how I can make all this work, it's unsettling to think of the future b/c I want more kids, but I'm really struggling with working out time to work, and setting goals for my career. I'm lacking in motivation for most things, I can't stick to my devotionals, I'm unusually crabby and sensitive. Could be my hormones wreaking havoc. I don't know. I remember that feeling of pure joy most of the time last summer, and from that point backwards, and I sure don't have that now, or only periodically. If I am it's very mild, and I should employ the natural ways of fighting it- get outdoors, sun, exercise etc. Any other suggestions? I feel the need for _anther_ coffee after I finish the first (two- large mug) and I eat a lot of dark chocolate for extra perks during the day. Anyway. Maybe I just needed to get that out there.

A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And the french posts on my blog: No choice, people complain that I'm a sell-out if I don't stick to french. Although I'm not so sure they read my blog that religiously










I'm very proud of myself for understanding them


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Sigh. I wonder if I am a bit depressed. Since the fall. Maybe it's sleep related. I'm just having a tough time with everything- painting is like pulling teeth, I'm trying to figure out how I can make all this work, it's unsettling to think of the future b/c I want more kids, but I'm really struggling with working out time to work, and setting goals for my career. I'm lacking in motivation for most things, I can't stick to my devotionals, I'm unusually crabby and sensitive. Could be my hormones wreaking havoc. I don't know. I remember that feeling of pure joy most of the time last summer, and from that point backwards, and I sure don't have that now, or only periodically. If I am it's very mild, and I should employ the natural ways of fighting it- get outdoors, sun, exercise etc. Any other suggestions? I feel the need for _anther_ coffee after I finish the first (two- large mug) and I eat a lot of dark chocolate for extra perks during the day. Anyway. Maybe I just needed to get that out there.

A









maybe it's the season? personally i've been feeling anxious and nervous about things that never worried me before (death, etc) and i don't know if it's partially my age (like a natural phase you go through)...
i definitely think enjoying the things that bring joy (coffee/chocolate/etc) is a good thing to do. february always seems like the hardest month to get through (cold and dark and tired of winter)...maybe that does have something to do with it.

i hear ya about kids and all. i want more too but can't seem to get organized with 2 (granted we live in 400sqft and this house is not ours--if we can buy it, we can get the lead out and use the upstairs too). dh and i want to do so much but can't seem to get anything done.

sending you lots of positive, motivating vibes!







: and







s too


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Queen







I've been feeling quite similarly. The house is just moving too slowly. I keep thinking that I'll feel better with the next piece of drywall or whatever but that only makes me see what else needs doing. And I hate being cold. Last night I actually cried because it was my turn to shovel and there was a foot of snow. My hubby hugged me and went out and did it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

i hear ya about kids and all. i want more too but can't seem to get organized with 2 (granted we live in 400sqft and this house is not ours--if we can buy it, we can get the lead out and use the upstairs too). dh and i want to do so much but can't seem to get anything done.

!!! 400 hundred is the size of our last apartment and it was tiny. It's good that you at least have a lot of outdoors around you.
I measured this house yesterday and it's 1400 -- waaaaay bigger than we need and we hang out upstairs and have the basement.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
!!! 400 hundred is the size of our last apartment and it was tiny. It's good that you at least have a lot of outdoors around you.
I measured this house yesterday and it's 1400 -- waaaaay bigger than we need and we hang out upstairs and have the basement.

ok, dh says it's closer to 500. and we do have barns where we can store things.







but i can't wait to *HOPEFULLY* buy this place, remove the lead!!! and actually organize it for us! if we can buy it, we'll find out in the next few months--but a lot of things have to fall into place.

how is your sil??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

how is your sil??

still pregnant







we bug her every day-- just like she did us, from week 34 ! Those lucky people, her fiance's sister also had a baby last year so they get double handmedowns. And the daycare parents keep giving them stuff. It's funny because when I first met my sil she had just done a highschool project that concluded that a baby cost $15 000 for the first year. I though that was a little high but she was adamant. All they need to pay for is the midwife and a diaper bag!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
uh-oh, I was just showing Arlo these pics of Scarlet and he was trying to flirt with her! Seriously, he was just talking to her picture!































he has good taste.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Sigh. I wonder if I am a bit depressed. Since the fall. Maybe it's sleep related. I'm just having a tough time with everything- painting is like pulling teeth, I'm trying to figure out how I can make all this work, it's unsettling to think of the future b/c I want more kids, but I'm really struggling with working out time to work, and setting goals for my career. I'm lacking in motivation for most things, I can't stick to my devotionals, I'm unusually crabby and sensitive. Could be my hormones wreaking havoc. I don't know. I remember that feeling of pure joy most of the time last summer, and from that point backwards, and I sure don't have that now, or only periodically. If I am it's very mild, and I should employ the natural ways of fighting it- get outdoors, sun, exercise etc. Any other suggestions? I feel the need for _anther_ coffee after I finish the first (two- large mug) and I eat a lot of dark chocolate for extra perks during the day. Anyway. Maybe I just needed to get that out there.

A

And I thought I was the only one. I feel like I can't ever get enough done around the house (cleaning, organizing) and that I should be doing more, more, more. I would love to be able to contribute financially to our household, but have no idea how - working out of the house is not really an option, and I can't get motivated to do anything creative. I used to make jewelry and have thought about getting a gift basket business going, but no idea where to start. And really feel like I would have no time to anything other than what I'm doing anyway. Maybe it is the winter doldrums.

Part of it is also that my husband is home alot and I just don't get things done around the house like I do when he's gone. Although the other day he realized it and said "boy, get the men out of the house and you get things accomplished". I was amazed. Ok, my two cents. Hugs to all of us.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok, dh says it's closer to 500. and we do have barns where we can store things.







but i can't wait to *HOPEFULLY* buy this place, remove the lead!!! and actually organize it for us! if we can buy it, we'll find out in the next few months--but a lot of things have to fall into place.

how is your sil??

Hope it works out for you! There is so much I want to do to our house, but it always comes down to $.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

So cute of Caroline. Yeah, the babes do sound the same, amazing!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Part of it is also that my husband is home alot and I just don't get things done around the house like I do when he's gone. Although the other day he realized it and said "boy, get the men out of the house and you get things accomplished". I was amazed. Ok, my two cents. Hugs to all of us.

i totally agree with you here! my dh is around a lot too but i feel so much more productive when he's gone!







(drives me nuts when he is here







)


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i totally agree with you here! my dh is around a lot too but i feel so much more productive when he's gone!







(drives me nuts when he is here







)









same here...2wks ago I told him to leave so I could get stuff done!!!

I here you ladies on the lack of motivation and feeling like I should be doing more...I think a lot of it has to do with Johnny being so much more mobile - and me wanting so badly to be able to invite mommies and kiddies over....but it is all so unending.

Johnny threw up again yesterday...but it turned out it was because he ate a piece of tape and choked on it.









Well..my 14yo sister babysits Johnny twice a week for 3hrs while I'm at school, but I'm not sure how I would feel with anyone I don't know as well - or if I was further away (school is like less than 10mins from her house - but she is babysitting him and usually our 7yo and 9yo siblings as well).

Well tonight was my first night teaching swim lessons at the YMCA (I had been doing mornings and just switched to evenings) there was a slightly different crew of childcare staff and Johnny evidently screamed on and off for the first 2hrs he was there.







I felt horrible...at least he did finally take some of his bottle and fall asleep. I'm hoping he gets used to the night time staff, I really need to work there at least once a week...but I can't put him through that trauma once a week.

Tomorrow we have BF group and I am hoping to get some help with getting him to take a bottle (or even a cup) of breast milk (or even formula) while I'm away...he almost always refuses now. I've tried tons of different nipples and stuff...it seems he would rather starve (or at least be very unhappy) than drink a bottle or cup 8-9 times out of 10. He typically squeezes his lips together as tight as they go and hits the bottle away with his hand...so it is a lot more than him just preferring the breast.

Oh-- Johnny got so excited watching the clip of Caroline talking - he was screaming at her


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!


BUT HE IS WALKING!! he may be little, but he is doing fine developmentally alll my kids plateaued at this age.. Caroline was 16+ at 4 months, 17.14 at 6 months and she can't be over 19 lbs now she was born 7.4 ...... its totally normal!! My dd2 who walked at 8 months went from 95% to 5% at that time and no one batted an eye and she is just a tiny little thing, and thats what Ion's going to be like!! AND her advice is backwards IF anything you should offer solids less and nurse MORE since nursing is high calorie high fat high nutrition .... ok sorry drs like that peeve me!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!

hanno, that is horrible! Can you get a second opinion? How much does he weigh? A friend of mine just had her 10 mo at the doc and she was 17lbs and had also plateaued...but he said that was normal, although he wanted her to up her solid intake (she's totally not interested, so not much my friend can do about it.) The advice to nurse less makes no sense at all...obviously he is doing fine. Try not to worry. Feed him lots of avacado!








I'll be back later...dp is looming...
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i totally agree with you here! my dh is around a lot too but i feel so much more productive when he's gone!







(drives me nuts when he is here







)

I second that! Even the 'drives me nuts' part!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!

Oh Xiola, that's so tough. I completely understand how you are upset, even if someone says something completely nuts, it's still upsetting to hear. It's just crazy that they're so concerned about his weight when he's obviously (even physically) developing fine because he's so far 'advanced'. I mean, if he didn't seem to be thriving and developing well, then of course there would be reason for concern, but his weight isn't holding him back in the least! And of course being sick he would nurse more and eat/nurse less. Good grief. I agree with Finn'smama though, if you do feed him solids make sure they're fatty ( I was going to say superhealthy but I realized I really didn't need to say that). Are you able to be honest with her and say outright you really don't agree, or get a second opinion? Have you asked why it's so important for him to gain/be of a certain weight if there are no other indications of problems?
Trust your gut mama, if you feel there is no cause for concern, don't fret. But it's still hard to be hassled.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!

oh x! that is so crappy! i'd switch dr, that's for sure--or get another opinion! he is a smart, happy kiddo...not all kids are going to "fit on the charts". kaylo was always in the 5th percentile for size and now he's in the 30th! that size stuff doesn't matter. he's obviously thriving. i wouldn't nurse less at all! i'd keep doing what you are doing (except add "fatty" stuff, like queen said...maybe avocados and good fats like that). every 2 weeks! phewy. not all kids are going to be chunky babes... my friend's babe (15mo) is 18 lbs and not very tall...her dr hasn't said a thing to her! i'm sort of babbling on here (aaa, one whisky sour will do that to me now







) but i think i'd either disregard what she said or get another opinion. YOU KNOW BEST and you are doing a great job and he's obviously doing great--he's riding a friggin horse!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Johnny threw up again yesterday...but it turned out it was because he ate a piece of tape and choked on it.









Tomorrow we have BF group and I am hoping to get some help with getting him to take a bottle (or even a cup) of breast milk (or even formula) while I'm away...he almost always refuses now. I've tried tons of different nipples and stuff...it seems he would rather starve (or at least be very unhappy) than drink a bottle or cup 8-9 times out of 10. He typically squeezes his lips together as tight as they go and hits the bottle away with his hand...so it is a lot more than him just preferring the breast.

Oh-- Johnny got so excited watching the clip of Caroline talking - he was screaming at her

















i had to laugh with the throwing up thing...only b/c it sounds like zenon. i swear he has a radar for anything gross (like kaylo's clay pieces, yucky old crumbs, tape, etc)...it goes straight in the mouth and i hear him coughing. i can put him in a totally "safe" zone and he finds something.

good luck with your bf group and finding ideas for him!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
And hooray for me, I finally figured out how to multi-quote. I'm a geek.










wanna teach me


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Pass over one of those whiskey sours







(I don't even know what it is, but the whiskey part sounds appealing!)
Thank you so much for your support everyone! I love you all so much. You've really helped me to put myself together and realize that there is obviously nothing wrong with my child. I try so hard to do right by him in everything I do. Kam and I both do.
Thanks a million!

eta- I did try to encourage extra solids tonight with even a little begging and he obliged, and then threw everything up all over the bed. Lesson learned. So now I sit in the playroom with a wide awake baby while hubby sleeps.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm sort of babbling on here (aaa, one whisky sour will do that to me now







) but i think i'd either disregard what she said or get another opinion. YOU KNOW BEST and you are doing a great job and he's obviously doing great--he's riding a friggin horse!









I think I need a whisky sour! and I ditto the 'he's riding a friggin horse!' (I guess you could talk for me , recently!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wanna teach me
















do you seriously not know?







just click the little + button in the right corner of each post you want to quote- it's easy!







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Eva is miserable tonight.







Crying every couple minutes, coughing loose phlegm, rubbing and chewing on her gums. Her nose is runny too- and she's soooo tired. No time for napping when you can stand up in your crib.
The tripod-obsession thing was funny today though, she would inch along or roll around and then sit up, but her booty kept on getting stuck on things, like she would try to sit up right into the table, or couch, or large toy. Oh- and she crawled today! Pantless, on the hardwood, she inched along at a snails pace, but she did it- from her 'safe place' blankie ot one of Axel's bigger toys! Go girl, go!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I think I need a whisky sour! and I ditto the 'he's riding a friggin horse!' (I guess you could talk for me , recently!)

A


HEEEEEHEEEEE!!!! I got banned from a vegan message board for admitting that I rode my horse when I was 10 and didn't feel bad about it. So now it's very funny to me that my baby is riding a horse. Which he has now learned to safely dismount on his own


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

*


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva is miserable tonight.







Crying every couple minutes, coughing loose phlegm, rubbing and chewing on her gums. Her nose is runny too- and she's soooo tired. No time for napping when you can stand up in your crib.
The tripod-obsession thing was funny today though, she would inch along or roll around and then sit up, but her booty kept on getting stuck on things, like she would try to sit up right into the table, or couch, or large toy. Oh- and she crawled today! Pantless, on the hardwood, she inched along at a snails pace, but she did it- from her 'safe place' blankie ot one of Axel's bigger toys! Go girl, go!
A

Yay Eva!!! btw- Do you say her name with a hard or soft E? My head has always said it with a soft one.
I hope she (and you!) get some sleep soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I think I need a whisky sour! and I ditto the 'he's riding a friggin horse!' (I guess you could talk for me , recently!)

do you seriously not know?







just click the little + button in the right corner of each post you want to quote- it's easy!







:
A

i didn't







heehee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Pass over one of those whiskey sours







(I don't even know what it is, but the whiskey part sounds appealing!)
Thank you so much for your support everyone! I love you all so much. You've really helped me to put myself together and realize that there is obviously nothing wrong with my child. I try so hard to do right by him in everything I do. Kam and I both do.
Thanks a million!

eta- I did try to encourage extra solids tonight with even a little begging and he obliged, and then threw everything up all over the bed. Lesson learned. So now I sit in the playroom with a wide awake baby while hubby sleeps.

it's yummy... whiskey, lemon or lime juice, simple syrup (sugar water)--tada- whiskey sour. i add a little sparkling water too.

we







: you too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
HEEEEEHEEEEE!!!! I got banned from a vegan message board for admitting that I rode my horse when I was 10 and didn't feel bad about it. So now it's very funny to me that my baby is riding a horse. Which he has now learned to safely dismount on his own









banned for riding a horse!! i guess i never thought about veganism besides eating and leather wearing. i can't believe you were banned for that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eva is miserable tonight.







Crying every couple minutes, coughing loose phlegm, rubbing and chewing on her gums. Her nose is runny too- and she's soooo tired. No time for napping when you can stand up in your crib.
The tripod-obsession thing was funny today though, she would inch along or roll around and then sit up, but her booty kept on getting stuck on things, like she would try to sit up right into the table, or couch, or large toy. Oh- and she crawled today! Pantless, on the hardwood, she inched along at a snails pace, but she did it- from her 'safe place' blankie ot one of Axel's bigger toys! Go girl, go!
A

oooo, poor e! hope she feels better by morning (although that probably means a nursathon for you. congrats on the crawl! her and z seem to be very close in their "progress"...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i did it!









i should go to bed though... z woke up when i got home from work and hanging out on my lap right now.

good night mamas!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i did it!









i should go to bed though... z woke up when i got home from work and hanging out on my lap right now.

good night mamas!









congratulations








good night!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Yay Eva!!! btw- Do you say her name with a hard or soft E? My head has always said it with a soft one.
I hope she (and you!) get some sleep soon.

Well, we say it with a hard 'e', like EEE, not eh. But you can say it however you want!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
banned for riding a horse!! i guess i never thought about veganism besides eating and leather wearing. i can't believe you were banned for that.









oooo, poor e! hope she feels better by morning (although that probably means a nursathon for you. congrats on the crawl! her and z seem to be very close in their "progress"...









me neither, about the horse. and I was just wondering about the other 'average' babies...








goodnight!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh man, I need to go to bed too! i didn't see how late it was- goodnight girls! sweet dreams to all!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that some exploitive forms of horse riding can be not vegan--like going around in a small circle tied by a rope all day every day. That is not what I was doing at all. She'd stand next to the fence so I could get on and we'd ride bareback around the field and country roads. I think it was more fun for her to have a change of scenery. I have no regrets


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 








We went this evening to have the nurse practitioner give Ion's lungs a listen and she hit us with a doozie. I had already told her that he had been eating less solids since he's been sick and nursing more (10-12 times a day). She got all serious and addressed the fact that his weight has plateaued. She suggested-- nursing less!!!! in order to increase his interest in solid food. I'm so upset I just don't know what to do. I wish he would just get fat already. I'm so afraid of having my baby taken away that I don't need this. She ordered blood tests and told us to come in every 2 weeks until he starts gaining enough. I've stopped pumping to donate but he doesn't like that morning feeding anyway because it sprays and chokes him and he can't stay on.









in other news- he's up to 9 steps!

Poop on that nurse for scaring you like that. Do not go back there for any testing, just keep being the great mama that you are! I weighed Scarlet today (took the cat to the vet







) and she's gained a whole half pound in two months, she's plateauing, too.







to that nursey.

Tell Ion to keep on truckin'...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I second that! Even the 'drives me nuts' part!

Me, too! And now his partner is out of town for a week, so dh is on "vacation".









Oh well, I do give him credit in the kitchen. We have a surplus of eggs so I suggested custard. We finished the last of the creme caramel he made tonight.







:







I'll have to think of more suggestions







, hmmmm, souffle?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Our babes are going through so many changes right now, growing teeth, working their immune systems, tasting, touching, moving, finding their will, it is truly remarkable to witness. At whatever rate they go, enjoy these moments and watch them unfold before your very eyes. Behold, the power of nature!

Whoa, what'm I on?!





















:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Off to read my book, night night. :tired


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Our babes are going through so many changes right now, growing teeth, working their immune systems, tasting, touching, moving, finding their will, it is truly remarkable to witness. At whatever rate they go, enjoy these moments and watch them unfold before your very eyes. Behold, the power of nature!

Whoa, what'm I on?!





















:

Heehee that made me laugh for some reason! Just poking my head in, letting ya'll know I'm here







For the last couple days we've had to do baby torture a.k.a. bulb syringe for snot, for some deep down icky stuff.








Mainly, I just feel like most of you were saying; like there's not enough hours in the day, and the hours I get aren't very fun. I can't wait for spring and summer. I am ordering my seeds for my very first REAL garden. Last year we just got what the previous owners left in the ground for us (I don't think that really counts). Alright, going to bed.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Me, too! And now his partner is out of town for a week, so dh is on "vacation".









Oh well, I do give him credit in the kitchen. We have a surplus of eggs so I suggested custard. We finished the last of the creme caramel he made tonight.







:







I'll have to think of more suggestions







, hmmmm, souffle?

wow! we have a major surplus too (like 15/day







). i wish he'd make me some creme caramel







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Our babes are going through so many changes right now, growing teeth, working their immune systems, tasting, touching, moving, finding their will, it is truly remarkable to witness. At whatever rate they go, enjoy these moments and watch them unfold before your very eyes. Behold, the power of nature!

Whoa, what'm I on?!





















:









it is really amazing...makes me want another right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Heehee that made me laugh for some reason! Just poking my head in, letting ya'll know I'm here







For the last couple days we've had to do baby torture a.k.a. bulb syringe for snot, for some deep down icky stuff.








Mainly, I just feel like most of you were saying; like there's not enough hours in the day, and the hours I get aren't very fun. I can't wait for spring and summer. I am ordering my seeds for my very first REAL garden. Last year we just got what the previous owners left in the ground for us (I don't think that really counts). Alright, going to bed.

hi rivka!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Off to read my book, night night. :tired

what are you reading??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i forgot to say... we don't have a tub, so i take the boys in the shower with me. yesterday, while showering kaylo, he said "your na-nas are wibbly"







and then had to show me that they were wibbly.







and


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i forgot to say... we don't have a tub, so i take the boys in the shower with me. yesterday, while showering kaylo, he said "your na-nas are wibbly"







and then had to show me that they were wibbly.







and









oh my! the sacrifices we make for having babies-- I never considered the wibbly na-nas


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Noah has the GI bug...pukey yesterday, diarhea today. Be back later, if I get a little break...just so tired! As many of you know! If it isn't teething, they are sick.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what are you reading??

Gone with the Wind

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i forgot to say... we don't have a tub, so i take the boys in the shower with me. yesterday, while showering kaylo, he said "your na-nas are wibbly"







and then had to show me that they were wibbly.







and









wibbly,







!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Noah has the GI bug...pukey yesterday, diarhea today. Be back later, if I get a little break...just so tired! As many of you know! If it isn't teething, they are sick.









Hope he's better soon, no fun.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, we're going out tonight! Woo-hoo! Our babysitter (her name is Anika!) came over last night to hang out with the kids for an hour with us here, and I have total confidence that she'll be fine. In fact, I think she's probably better at it than me,







. But she likely gets more than 2 hours of sleep at a time, so







...
I am so excited to get out, hopefully I can stay awake for the show. We are going to see the Arrogant Worms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i forgot to say... we don't have a tub, so i take the boys in the shower with me. yesterday, while showering kaylo, he said "your na-nas are wibbly"







and then had to show me that they were wibbly.







and

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Noah has the GI bug...pukey yesterday, diarhea today. Be back later, if I get a little break...just so tired! As many of you know! If it isn't teething, they are sick.

Oh that sucks...we are just getting over colds here, but thankfully no flu bugs...Hope you can get a break.

And hanno, I







:you too!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

By the way, Scarlet is really enjoying the oatmeal we share in the morning. Makes for very manageable poops.









And she did the cutest thing last night - I was trying to distract her from bugging Max, so I told her to show her cup (she had a sippy in her hands) to Daddy. She walked over to Daddy and showed him!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Have fun, Anika!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Carolines sicky, horrible night last night she was up every hour tossing and turning most of the time wouldn't nurse







i took her to our dr this afternoon since its friday and i wanted to see her not someone at urgent care, she said one ear had fluid and the other was a bit red and asked what i wanted to do and said she would give me antib's if i think she needs them and i said yes because she is so unhappy and i know how fast Haileys Ears went from fluid to flaming infection so i want to be safe not sorry lol i do need to get some probotics this weekend if i can get out!

dinner is almost done and i am hopping for sleep tonight

hope the other babies are feeing ok today


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Carolines sicky, horrible night last night she was up every hour tossing and turning most of the time wouldn't nurse







i took her to our dr this afternoon since its friday and i wanted to see her not someone at urgent care, she said one ear had fluid and the other was a bit red and asked what i wanted to do and said she would give me antib's if i think she needs them and i said yes because she is so unhappy and i know how fast Haileys Ears went from fluid to flaming infection so i want to be safe not sorry lol i do need to get some probotics this weekend if i can get out!

dinner is almost done and i am hopping for sleep tonight

hope the other babies are feeing ok today

hope it makes a difference quick!
seems like we are all getting our turn with sick kiddos--makes me long for spring/summer


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hope you are having a great time, anika!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hope you are having a great time, anika!

nak
not quite yet! tbh, i'm soooooo tired tonight, i wish i was just going somewhere to sleep for a few hours!








but finn is being a total pita, so i'll be glad to get away from him for a few hours.







: i hope he is good for thw sitter at least!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
nak
not quite yet! tbh, i'm soooooo tired tonight, i wish i was just going somewhere to sleep for a few hours!








but finn is being a total pita, so i'll be glad to get away from him for a few hours.







: i hope he is good for thw sitter at least!

It does look like a very fun time. Enjoy!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

: why don't we have a raging blizzard smiley- that would describe my physical and emotional state! argh- can't get out of these winter blues!







:

Anika- hope you have a GREAT time tonight! boy I wish I was you!

Sorry about Caroline's ear issue- hope she feels better soon.

What are you all doing tonight? Big fat nothing here!

I was really hoping that the Business of Being Born was going to come to my area, but so far it's only in 2 locations in Ontario. THAT would be a great date night!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was really hoping that the Business of Being Born was going to come to my area, but so far it's only in 2 locations in Ontario. THAT would be a great date night!
A

Would your husband agree? We were going to go to one an hour away next weekend but if we wait a month it'll be in our town. Mine seems interested.

We've all talked with my sil's fetus and he/she has agreed to come out just after midnight on the 28th so we can share a birthday







She's 85% effaced and 1cm dilated.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Hanno, I'm so jealous of you getting to hold a tiny newborn









Anika: hope you have a great night tonight!! I'm sure the kids will be fine. I'm sure Finn will be a doll with the sitter, I know often when Liam is a pita with me, he's actually is lovely with other people. Go figure.

Queen: I feel kinda yucky lately too







. Like I'm getting post-partum blues all over again. I feel fat. I feel trapped in the house. I can't seem to get active. I nap almost everyday with Romi. I'm sure lack of night sleep isn't helping.

Plus my nipples are sore like she's sucking to hard on them. It's like her latch is off... Which is weird cause I never had sore nipples with her before (and it's not sore as in thrush, more sore as in bad latch). I wonder if this means she really teething since we still have no teeth here. I doubt it's AF since they're not tender to the touch, just sore when she nurses...







:

I hope Caroline feels better soon







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i forgot to say... we don't have a tub, so i take the boys in the shower with me. yesterday, while showering kaylo, he said "your na-nas are wibbly"







and then had to show me that they were wibbly.







and









Kaylo's a funny one!!! He totally cracks me up









Liam always tell me that I have a big butt when I get in the bath with him "maman a des grosses fesses, moi j'ai des petites fesses"
Thanks hon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I feel kinda yucky lately too







. Like I'm getting post-partum blues all over again. I feel fat. I feel trapped in the house. I can't seem to get active. I nap almost everyday with Romi. I'm sure lack of night sleep isn't helping.

Plus my nipples are sore like she's sucking to hard on them. It's like her latch is off... Which is weird cause I never had sore nipples with her before (and it's not sore as in thrush, more sore as in bad latch). I wonder if this means she really teething since we still have no teeth here. I doubt it's AF since they're not tender to the touch, just sore when she nurses...







:


last night i felt particularly post-partum bluesy...i think it is lack of sleep that plays a big role in it...and eating too for me. blood sugar or something b/c i perked up a bit after dinner. i didn't quite realize it until we all started talking about it, but i've lost a lot of motivation too...i haven't knit in a long time, or crafted at all. it's just blah. it's nice you get some time to rest--i think napping when she naps is great!

does she do that pull away while sucking thing? zenon does that occasionally but it leaves me sore for days sometimes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kaylo's a funny one!!! He totally cracks me up









Liam always tell me that I have a big butt when I get in the bath with him "maman a des grosses fesses, moi j'ai des petites fesses"
Thanks hon.

that's pretty bad


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: why don't we have a raging blizzard smiley- that would describe my physical and emotional state! argh- can't get out of these winter blues!







:

A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i wish dh would see business of being born with me (no clue if it's around me or not...well nothing is ever near me...but i guess i mean somewhere in vt). he'd probably like watching it at home--but he doesn't like to go to movies at all.

hanno and queen--hope you get it see it with your dhs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been posting. For some reason, this site won't pull up at work. I'll have to see what I can do about that.

The sickies haven't avoided us. Claire has strep (why she was wheezing, not sure). She and Sophia have very stinky poopy diapers. Sophia was dry yesterday morning and barely drank anything yesterday. She had energy last night. When she got up at 2 she was dry. If she's still dry this morning, I'm probably going to the ER so she can get an IV.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

mclisa-I hope everything is okay with Sophie.

Well, things went great with the sitter last night. She actually had the kids both in bed by the time we got home! I guess Arlo freaked out for about 20min because he was tired and wouldn't take a bottle, but fell asleep in her arms eventually. Finn also went to bed no problem as long as he had a "gawrar" (granola bar) in a ziplock-seriously, that has replaced either Trent or I laying down with him!








I think I may hire her for a couple of evenings a week or for a few hours on a weekend here or there so dp and I can spend some time together. I wish Arlo would take a bottle though....
The show itself was okay-funny for the first hour but then kind of boring. However, we were in box seats and got free booze! Woohoo!








And I got 4 straight hours of sleep last night and Trent took the kids to the market and I got another 3 hours so I feel like a million bucks today.









A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, and I'm dying to see the Business of Being Born. Are there screenings in Canada yet?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sorry I haven't been posting. For some reason, this site won't pull up at work. I'll have to see what I can do about that.

The sickies haven't avoided us. Claire has strep (why she was wheezing, not sure). She and Sophia have very stinky poopy diapers. Sophia was dry yesterday morning and barely drank anything yesterday. She had energy last night. When she got up at 2 she was dry. If she's still dry this morning, I'm probably going to the ER so she can get an IV.









Oh I'm so sorry!







I'm hope she doesn't have to have IV, that would be so confusing for a little one.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Tired of Ion videos yet?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





Wow!
And no, i'm not tired of the videos, lol


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





Tire of them? Never








He's seriously insane. I can't believe how advanced he is physically, it's unreal!! And he's such a cutie, I just want to grab him and kiss his little cheeks!

By the way, your house is sickeningly clean.
Just wanted to say.
You make everyone feel bad.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Anika: hurray for the sitter!!!
Keep her at all costs. You are so lucky. And I wouldn't worry about him not taking a bottle, he'll nurse when you'll get home.

Speaking of which, last night Romi slept from 7h30 to 1am!!! I'm so used to her waking up at around 11pm, my boobs started leaking and this morning I have a blocked duct. Darnit







:

I slept part of the night with a feverish Liam who was adorable. Boiling hot yet super sweet, petting my hair, telling me stories... I







his stories.

The other day he wanted grapes and we told him we'd see if we found any on the way to daycare. While walking there he asked if the grapes were under the snow, so Nico said yes. Now everytime he sees people shoveling their entrances, he asks us if the people are looking for grapes







Toddlers are so silly and magical.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
By the way, your house is sickeningly clean.
Just wanted to say.
You make everyone feel bad.

We just have no furniture. And while it's not finished and that's certainly not the right rug for that room, the living room aka, gymnasium is a room that gets to exist. We actually have a room called 'the room that doesn't exist' because it is so unsafe.
oh and the woodpile has to be in the foyer because it's covering up a big hole in the floor!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

I slept part of the night with a feverish Liam who was adorable. Boiling hot yet super sweet, petting my hair, telling me stories... I







his stories.

The other day he wanted grapes and we told him we'd see if we found any on the way to daycare. While walking there he asked if the grapes were under the snow, so Nico said yes. Now everytime he sees people shoveling their entrances, he asks us if the people are looking for grapes







Toddlers are so silly and magical.


What a sweet kiddo!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sorry I haven't been posting. For some reason, this site won't pull up at work. I'll have to see what I can do about that.

The sickies haven't avoided us. Claire has strep (why she was wheezing, not sure). She and Sophia have very stinky poopy diapers. Sophia was dry yesterday morning and barely drank anything yesterday. She had energy last night. When she got up at 2 she was dry. If she's still dry this morning, I'm probably going to the ER so she can get an IV.









oh, i hope she doesn't need an iv... how is she doing???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





no.







btw, he doesn't look like skinny babe at all...he looks so healthy!









gotta go to work...
but i'm glad that things went well, anika! that's terrific!

and liam sounds so sweet--i hope he is feeling better today. i'd love to hear his stories if i knew french







you should write down that shoveling for grapes... those are the adorable sort of things that i end up forgetting









have a good night everyone


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





Adorable!

Well, I'm writing from my new keyboard and making mistakes getting used to it~!

We got a new computer last night and dh has been on it all day, and it's finally my turn. My folks got it for us so we can use the webcam to "see" them when they call. Our old computer was too slow. The bonus is I can now watch your kiddos vids no problem. Hooray!

I'm feeling a bit better today, and yesterday I did a ton of cooking/baking so that was nice. But still, this weather, blah! It's still cold, but now raining and freezing. Hoping it just turns to snow already, at least it would be pretty.

Scarlet took forever to get to sleep last night, I was at my wits end. Then Max suggested I turn off the light in the living room (I had her in the sling), and she went right to sleep - at least he had a clear head.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Doudat - that's so cute, telling you stories (not the big butt part,







).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Sophia is ok, Mclisa. And best of luck to your sil, hanno.

Toddler is demanding I read to him, gotta go.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





awww!! no way is he to smal!!!!! and he is so cute!!
yay!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

She woke up wet this morning and nursed well. I was gone running errands and she took 4 ounces. She didn't nurse before nap but it might have been because she was mad that she had to nurse and not have a bottle which is her routine. She's taking a great afternoon nap. I'll try to get her to nurse here when she gets up. I'm suppose to be going to my work Christmas party and I'm leaving DH (who has the terrible cold too) at home with them all. He's very impressed with me.








:







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





i still watch that in amazement. Crazy baby!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Tired of Ion videos yet?





OH he is so cute!!! (lol Johnny is not aloud to watch this one though - I do NOT want him walking, but I know it is inevitable because he regularly standing for a few seconds when I put him down now...yikes, crawling is bad enough)

McLisa and everyone else with sick kiddos, I hope they are doing ok!

My DH didn't take any video...so I guess I don't have proof but my little guy was almost "swimming" on his own today! He kept saying "dup, dup!" (jump, jump!) in a pool that kids are not aloud to jump off the side so finally I just let him push of the side and he would glide through the water holding his breath and everything and moving his arms and legs! (I love to swim so I am so excited lol) he just kept doing that over and over...it was just so amazing to watch him...I can't believe he could go like 1 1/2 - 2 yards without me hold him and his face in and come up without choking or crying or anything - he was loving it!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
My DH didn't take any video...so I guess I don't have proof but my little guy was almost "swimming" on his own today! He kept saying "dup, dup!" (jump, jump!) in a pool that kids are not aloud to jump off the side so finally I just let him push of the side and he would glide through the water holding his breath and everything and moving his arms and legs! (I love to swim so I am so excited lol) he just kept doing that over and over...it was just so amazing to watch him...I can't believe he could go like 1 1/2 - 2 yards without me hold him and his face in and come up without choking or crying or anything - he was loving it!

That is so cool! I'd love to see any baby swim- that's awesome. I can't believe he was talking, though! Wow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
She woke up wet this morning and nursed well. I was gone running errands and she took 4 ounces. She didn't nurse before nap but it might have been because she was mad that she had to nurse and not have a bottle which is her routine. She's taking a great afternoon nap. I'll try to get her to nurse here when she gets up. I'm suppose to be going to my work Christmas party and I'm leaving DH (who has the terrible cold too) at home with them all. He's very impressed with me.








:







:

Oh, that's a relief. Glad to hear she didn't need the IV. Envious of the naps! Eva has been horrible at napping since she discovered her mobility. I need a dark room for her, so she can roam about her crib to see all the 'interesting' things.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Queen: I feel kinda yucky lately too







. Like I'm getting post-partum blues all over again. I feel fat. I feel trapped in the house. I can't seem to get active. I nap almost everyday with Romi. I'm sure lack of night sleep isn't helping.

Plus my nipples are sore like she's sucking to hard on them. It's like her latch is off... Which is weird cause I never had sore nipples with her before (and it's not sore as in thrush, more sore as in bad latch). I wonder if this means she really teething since we still have no teeth here. I doubt it's AF since they're not tender to the touch, just sore when she nurses...







:


eta- oh, and I bet it's af coming. mine get like that, but a couple days later my _boobs_ get sore if I lift them or push them, not really tender to touch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
last night i felt particularly post-partum bluesy...i think it is lack of sleep that plays a big role in it...and eating too for me. blood sugar or something b/c i perked up a bit after dinner. i didn't quite realize it until we all started talking about it, but i've lost a lot of motivation too...i haven't knit in a long time, or crafted at all. it's just blah. it's nice you get some time to rest--i think napping when she naps is great!

Maybe it's the time of year, too- but I've been definately thinking/dealing with things that I haven't before, so maybe it's the season and lack of sleep that is _triggering_ this? (I'm scared to say depression, but I think that's what it is) I'm going to try to be mindful about it, get some st. johns wort, and exercise. and take it a bit easy. and get out by myself.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, things went great with the sitter last night. She actually had the kids both in bed by the time we got home! I guess Arlo freaked out for about 20min because he was tired and wouldn't take a bottle, but fell asleep in her arms eventually. Finn also went to bed no problem as long as he had a "gawrar" (granola bar) in a ziplock-seriously, that has replaced either Trent or I laying down with him!








I think I may hire her for a couple of evenings a week or for a few hours on a weekend here or there so dp and I can spend some time together. I wish Arlo would take a bottle though....
The show itself was okay-funny for the first hour but then kind of boring. However, we were in box seats and got free booze! Woohoo!








And I got 4 straight hours of sleep last night and Trent took the kids to the market and I got another 3 hours so I feel like a million bucks today.









A

Yay!!! Yay for you ! So glad it went well, that's so great. Whew! I do think you should do it more, too. Hilarious that you were replaced by a granola bar. Axel loves them too. And you never know, Arlo may yet take a bottle, or whatever, he can wait to nurse too. I'm so happy you enjoyed yourselves!
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I feel very blah-too! I think it is SAD. I get it ever year-my own diagnosis. Anyway, I am so freaking stressed bc we moved to town, to be closer to dh's school-he is already gone all the time, anyway. We thought it would be good for me to be closer to my parents/friends for support. Well now we have a house payment compared to the $350+utilities we had at the farm. So I am *stressed* about earning $-I have to earn $1600+ to make ends meet. I feel like I could cry. I started my own business, see my website www.bliss.privatequarters.net and it is going really well! However, I am not able to give Andy the attention he needs, while working (at home). I don't know what to do??!!?? We never wanted me to have to work while the kids were babies, and thought Rob getting this degree would protect that. Well, bc of the move I have to work, to pay for the house.

AND then Rob comes home tonight and says this isn't working-he needs more time to study = less time with me and the kids! I told him I might lose it if that happens, it feels like I might as things are already. He said we have $80k invested in this and are almost there-another 16 months to go...and next year he will be gone doing his clinicals.

Now confession, bc I am feeling SO guilty! I was making Valentines w Andy today and he wanted to put glue on the doilies, but they were ripping so I said let's put it on the paper, then put the doilies on. It turned into a HUGE screaming fit! I told him he could have his fit in his room or stop. He just screamed at me. He was a mess, so I took him into his room and kept it up. Came out and i spanked him. It was awful! I thought, there is no way i can have more kids, I can't even handle two. He is so willful! I don't think I am stimulating him enough at home. I have always wanted to HS-my degree is in teaching. I feel too busy w my biz and having to earn all the $, to give him the time he needs. I think he is 'gifted'. I called my mom to tell her what happened and how exasperated i was. She said it sounds like he needs more attention. So she and my dad came and got him-he put on his spider costume- (I needed to clean up after Noah had been so sick for the last few days) and took him to Costco and a movie. They just got settled into the movie and he started to cry and then threw up all over his spider costume. Then he threw up in the car and in the bath and on me and on his bed and on the kitchen floor and on the bathroom floor and on the couch. All the while I was trying to get him to use a bowl. But he would cry and push it away.

I made a bed for me to sleep in the boys' room tonight and laid down w Andy. He said if we are going to sleep we should brush our teeth first. So I took him to brush. That gagged him and threw up again. ugh! not my finest day. can you even imagine the guilt?

i sure wish we could all sit down with some fresh coffee, steaming hot coffee cake and a big plate of tropical fruits together-and cry! And then laugh bc everyone is so funny. We def. laugh at Ion walking and at Eva and Noah trying to sit up but getting stuck against the couch or the wall with their big ol booties! And we would laugh at Caorline saying 'itty, itty' and Johnny swaying back and forth trying to stand. And Sophi and Romi's sweet cheeks. And I am sure there are more. Let's do a roll-call.

I am not sure how that would work.

Noah-4-17-07


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

No, unfortunately dh would NOT like the Business...being born. He'd like the theatre part, just not the movie.







He's THAT kind of guy. In Ontario it's showing in St. Thomas and Kingston, and I think in...the maritimes somewhere? If you go to the website it's under community screenings. Hoping they'll add more.

I forgot to comment on the 'wibbly' and 'big butt' comments- too funny! That's so cute- Axel hasn't really commented on my anatomy...thank heavens. Well, we did have a shower today, and he was watching tv afterwords in the nude, when I came in to get dressed and he said offhandedly, 'one day I will have booboos'. (boobs) I said, you will? Then he changed his mind, and said he wouldn't-but didn't specify because he was a boy. Whatever!

I can't believe that Ion! Wow- he just amazes me every time- the mobility! Although, I must say- he _sounds_ like Evangeline. I expect to hear a dissertation after the mature walking, but then it's baby babble! He certainly looks healthy and happy, no frail underfed child there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Noah has the GI bug...pukey yesterday, diarhea today. Be back later, if I get a little break...just so tired! As many of you know! If it isn't teething, they are sick.

How's Noah today? Poor baby, poor mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I slept part of the night with a feverish Liam who was adorable. Boiling hot yet super sweet, petting my hair, telling me stories... I







his stories.

The other day he wanted grapes and we told him we'd see if we found any on the way to daycare. While walking there he asked if the grapes were under the snow, so Nico said yes. Now everytime he sees people shoveling their entrances, he asks us if the people are looking for grapes







Toddlers are so silly and magical.

Awww...so so cute! I agree- toddlers do have such a specialness to counteract the craziness. Isn't this age and speech development so sweet? Yay for Romi sleeping though- how's the duct. It seems now and then all the babies are sleeping longer, eh? Oops, I shouldn't say anything, I don't want to jinx us.








A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I feel very blah-too! I think it is SAD. I get it ever year-my own diagnosis. Anyway, I am so freaking stressed bc we moved to town, to be closer to dh's school-he is already gone all the time, anyway. We thought it would be good for me to be closer to my parents/friends for support. Well now we have a house payment compared to the $350+utilities we had at the farm. So I am *stressed* about earning $-I have to earn $1600+ to make ends meet. I feel like I could cry. I started my own business, see my website www.bliss.privatequarters.net and it is going really well! However, I am not able to give Andy the attention he needs, while working (at home). I don't know what to do??!!?? We never wanted me to have to work while the kids were babies, and thought Rob getting this degree would protect that. Well, bc of the move I have to work, to pay for the house.

AND then Rob comes home tonight and says this isn't working-he needs more time to study = less time with me and the kids! I told him I might lose it if that happens, it feels like I might as things are already. He said we have $80k invested in this and are almost there-another 16 months to go...and next year he will be gone doing his clinicals.

Now confession, bc I am feeling SO guilty! I was making Valentines w Andy today and he wanted to put glue on the doilies, but they were ripping so I said let's put it on the paper, then put the doilies on. It turned into a HUGE screaming fit! I told him he could have his fit in his room or stop. He just screamed at me. He was a mess, so I took him into his room and kept it up. Came out and i spanked him. It was awful! I thought, there is no way i can have more kids, I can't even handle two. He is so willful! I don't think I am stimulating him enough at home. I have always wanted to HS-my degree is in teaching. I feel too busy w my biz and having to earn all the $, to give him the time he needs. I think he is 'gifted'. I called my mom to tell her what happened and how exasperated i was. She said it sounds like he needs more attention. So she and my dad came and got him-he put on his spider costume- (I needed to clean up after Noah had been so sick for the last few days) and took him to Costco and a movie. They just got settled into the movie and he started to cry and then threw up all over his spider costume. Then he threw up in the car and in the bath and on me and on his bed and on the kitchen floor and on the bathroom floor and on the couch. All the while I was trying to get him to use a bowl. But he would cry and push it away.

I made a bed for me to sleep in the boys' room tonight and laid down w Andy. He said if we are going to sleep we should brush our teeth first. So I took him to brush. That gagged him and threw up again. ugh! not my finest day. can you even imagine the guilt?

i sure wish we could all sit down with some fresh coffee, steaming hot coffee cake and a big plate of tropical fruits together-and cry! And then laugh bc everyone is so funny. We def. laugh at Ion and at Eva and Noah trying to sit up but getting stuck against the couch or the wall with their big ol booties! And we would laugh at Caorline saying 'itty, itty' and Johnny swaying back and forth trying to stand. And Sophi and Romi's sweet cheeks. And I am sure there are more. Let's do a roll-call.

I am not sure how that would work.

Noah-4-17-07

wow, it sounds like you have sooo much to deal with right now...







we all get frustrated and lose it sometimes--i can't stand it when kaylo gets into a screaming fit--it's so hard! especially when you are already stressed.

i wish we could all get our kids together and hang out too--tagteam and just relax/vent/etc.

i hope that you get to a point where you feel comfortable and not so stressed about $$--i'm glad there is an "end in sight".









about the throwing up--kaylo refuses to puke into a bowl, so i catch it in towels, which he doesn't mind. it makes for lots of laundry but not the hassle of messes everywhere.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
I feel very blah-too! I think it is SAD. I get it ever year-my own diagnosis.
. ugh! not my finest day. can you even imagine the guilt?

i sure wish we could all sit down with some fresh coffee, steaming hot coffee cake and a big plate of tropical fruits together-and cry! And then laugh bc everyone is so funny. We def. laugh at Ion walking and at Eva and Noah trying to sit up but getting stuck against the couch or the wall with their big ol booties! And we would laugh at Caorline saying 'itty, itty' and Johnny swaying back and forth trying to stand. And Sophi and Romi's sweet cheeks. And I am sure there are more. Let's do a roll-call.

I am not sure how that would work.

Noah-4-17-07

We x-posted! Oh my gosh Elise! What a DAY. Holy cow- amazing you just made it through. You poor poor girl. I shouldn't have asked how Noah was- well, I guess, how _is_ he- he's not the one throwing up now! (hopefully)

Try not to feel too guilty. Sometimes I can't handle it with Axel and I act a way I don't want to too- I feel guilty after when I lose my temper. My mom always lost her temper with us and my dad never did, and I swore I would be like my dad with my kids.







But we're not perfect people.
I hope you get so much rest tonight- you must be so exhausted and stressed- I also really hope that _you_ don't get sick- so take care of yourself!

Goodnight girls! OH, how I wish for bliss described in your business Montanamama!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

mamas. I think it must be the time of year and lack of sleep. I know I need to get outside more, but I just can't get motivated and I'm so friggin' tired.
And Montana Mama







, things sound so stressful for you. Don't be too hard on yourself...toddlers seem to have a way of pushing buttons and I know how easy it is to lose it sometimes. (I'm a yeller







)
Queen, I hope you're feeling better soon too...I know that I have been making a big effort to do things on my own and it has really helped. Even if it's just to go have a tea and read a magazine for an hour...

Well, I guess I should get to bed and try to catch some zzzzz's before Arlo starts his nursing marathon. Btw, I put him in a sposie last night and he seemed to sleep better....







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
about the throwing up--kaylo refuses to puke into a bowl, so i catch it in towels, which he doesn't mind. it makes for lots of laundry but not the hassle of messes everywhere.

one last thing-I love that you have a strategy for throwup!







I just panic. PUKE! AHHH! but I guess with kids- you just gotta deal with it.

A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
one last thing-I love that you have a strategy for throwup!







I just panic. PUKE! AHHH! but I guess with kids- you just gotta deal with it.

A

omg, me too! Watching/hearing someone throw-up makes me puke myself! yuck...I can barely deal with it!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I forgpt I wanted to comment on the boobs/bum issue and the toddlers...
Whenever I get in or out of the tub, Finn likes to smack my butt and then laughs hysterically because it jiggles







.
And whenever we are drawing, he will draw legs on everyone and then when it comes to me he draws legs and "newse" (nurse/aka boobs)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry I've been MIA - I just feel busier than usual for some reason. Maybe because Scout has been needing constant entertainment and attention lately. I used to be able to go about doing chores, and just take her from room to room with me and she'd be content to play on the floor (most of the time) wherever I was working. Not so much anymore....I have to be holding her or down on the floor playing with her. And even holding her isn't good enough sometimes. I have to entertain her by taking her around the house while she points at things and I describe whatever she is pointing at in a sing-song kind of voice. She gets this big grin and loves it...and then throws a fit if I need to sit her down by herself. It's adorable, but exhausting.







:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *krismarie*


i wish dh would see business of being born with me (no clue if it's around me or not...well nothing is ever near me...but i guess i mean somewhere in vt). he'd probably like watching it at home--but he doesn't like to go to movies at all.


My DH hates movies (going out to them) too! He throws a fit if I even try to suggest we go see one. I could probably count on one hand the number of movies we've seen in the theater together, after 7 years of marriage.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *doudat*


Kaylo's a funny one!!! He totally cracks me up









Liam always tell me that I have a big butt when I get in the bath with him "maman a des grosses fesses, moi j'ai des petites fesses"
Thanks hon.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *doudat*


Plus my nipples are sore like she's sucking to hard on them. It's like her latch is off... Which is weird cause I never had sore nipples with her before (and it's not sore as in thrush, more sore as in bad latch). I wonder if this means she really teething since we still have no teeth here. I doubt it's AF since they're not tender to the touch, just sore when she nurses...







:


Same exact thing going on here. It's so weird. Sometimes I just cringe when she latches onto my left one. Youch!



mclisa said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting. For some reason, this site won't pull up at work. I'll have to see what I can do about that.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a question: How do you mommas handle teeth brushing w/ your little ones? Do you use one of those little rubber brushes that fit on your finger, or do you use an actual tooth brush? I bought a rubber finger brush dealie and it came with a tube of Orajel brand baby "tooth and gum cleanser" that claims it's safe to swallow. I haven't used it yet because I am just leary of all the chemical-y sounding ingredients listed on the back. When you brush your LO's teeth, do you just do it dry or do you use some kind of paste?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
one last thing-I love that you have a strategy for throwup!







I just panic. PUKE! AHHH! but I guess with kids- you just gotta deal with it.

A









unfortunately the strategy came out of the fact he's had a stomach bug a bunch of times







but hey, it works


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I forgpt I wanted to comment on the boobs/bum issue and the toddlers...
Whenever I get in or out of the tub, Finn likes to smack my butt and then laughs hysterically because it jiggles







.
And whenever we are drawing, he will draw legs on everyone and then when it comes to me he draws legs and "newse" (nurse/aka boobs)









oh, that's adorable. i love cute pictures kids draw... that's really good too b/c kaylo doesn't really draw things yet--he sort of scribbles and then says "alligator" or for the same scribble "tractor"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I have a question: How do you mommas handle teeth brushing w/ your little ones? Do you use one of those little rubber brushes that fit on your finger, or do you use an actual tooth brush? I bought a rubber finger brush dealie and it came with a tube of Orajel brand baby "tooth and gum cleanser" that claims it's safe to swallow. I haven't used it yet because I am just leary of all the chemical-y sounding ingredients listen on the back. When you brush your LO's teeth, do you just do it dry or do you use some kind of paste?

nice to see you








i haven't brushed his teeth yet (







:?? have others? except x, i remember that b/c ion loves his toothbrush







) i never used a little rubber finger thing with kaylo, i just got a little toothbrush. i think i started toothpaste at a year and it was weleda or some other natural-y brand.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh, that's adorable. i love cute pictures kids draw... that's really good too b/c kaylo doesn't really draw things yet--he sort of scribbles and then says "alligator" or for the same scribble "tractor"

Well, I have to draw the heads and he just draws lines coming down from the circles and those are "legs"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i haven't brushed his teeth yet (







:?? have others? except x, i remember that b/c ion loves his toothbrush







) i never used a little rubber finger thing with kaylo, i just got a little toothbrush. i think i started toothpaste at a year and it was weleda or some other natural-y brand.

I still forget to brush Finn's teeth regularily







. Arlo still only has two teeth on the bottom, so I haven't really even thought about it yet.

A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Maybe it's the time of year, too- but I've been definately thinking/dealing with things that I haven't before, so maybe it's the season and lack of sleep that is _triggering_ this? (I'm scared to say depression, but I think that's what it is) I'm going to try to be mindful about it, get some st. johns wort, and exercise. and take it a bit easy. and get out by myself.









This is me, very little time for myself. DH was home all day and on the computer all day and it made me crazy 'cause the kitchen was a mess and the laundry needed doing, etc. I just tried to let it go. This morning I did the dishes and will try to get some laundry done. I have a little breather now, the boys are out on an errand. And....dh and I dtd last night, so that always helps relieve some tension.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







mamas. I think it must be the time of year and lack of sleep. I know I need to get outside more, but I just can't get motivated and I'm so friggin' tired.
And Montana Mama







, things sound so stressful for you. Don't be too hard on yourself...toddlers seem to have a way of pushing buttons and I know how easy it is to lose it sometimes. (I'm a yeller







)
Queen, I hope you're feeling better soon too...I know that I have been making a big effort to do things on my own and it has really helped. Even if it's just to go have a tea and read a magazine for an hour...
A









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I have a question: How do you mommas handle teeth brushing w/ your little ones? Do you use one of those little rubber brushes that fit on your finger, or do you use an actual tooth brush? I bought a rubber finger brush dealie and it came with a tube of Orajel brand baby "tooth and gum cleanser" that claims it's safe to swallow. I haven't used it yet because I am just leary of all the chemical-y sounding ingredients listed on the back. When you brush your LO's teeth, do you just do it dry or do you use some kind of paste?

Scarlet got a toothbrush in her Christmas stocking that she loves to chew on (thanks for the idea, hanno), and sometimes I brush hers when I'm brushing mine and she seems to like it. No paste, we use baking soda here.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I have a question: How do you mommas handle teeth brushing w/ your little ones? Do you use one of those little rubber brushes that fit on your finger, or do you use an actual tooth brush? I bought a rubber finger brush dealie and it came with a tube of Orajel brand baby "tooth and gum cleanser" that claims it's safe to swallow. I haven't used it yet because I am just leary of all the chemical-y sounding ingredients listed on the back. When you brush your LO's teeth, do you just do it dry or do you use some kind of paste?

i just let them chew on a baby tooth brush, thats it







around 18 months i'll do a liitle brushing with just water on the brush. and about to i use tooth paste with them i like the tom's of maine kids floride free one.

ok i suck with brushing there teeth but when i rember thats what i do lol


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I forgpt I wanted to comment on the boobs/bum issue and the toddlers...
Whenever I get in or out of the tub, Finn likes to smack my butt and then laughs hysterically because it jiggles







.
And whenever we are drawing, he will draw legs on everyone and then when it comes to me he draws legs and "newse" (nurse/aka boobs)









That is funny!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

MonTana Mama : Hugs to you. Have you taken advantage of family being around and available? Maybe let Andy spend a little extra time with someone for something special? That first child can be difficult. My Maddie is the same way with her fits. She does well if she specifically gets one on one time without distractions. I hear you on being the financially responsible one. I'm the wage earner here, but no mortgage, yet plenty of other bills. Good luck with your business. The weather is suppose to be warming up a bit so make sure you go out and get in some fresh sunshine!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Darn blocked duct, it hurts like heck








And I had a milk blister that I had to open. This day is painful.
I think this is the cause of my extra sensitive nipple.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darn blocked duct, it hurts like heck








And I had a milk blister that I had to open. This day is painful.
I think this is the cause of my extra sensitive nipple.

Owwweee!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
i just let them chew on a baby tooth brush, thats it







around 18 months i'll do a liitle brushing with just water on the brush. and about to i use tooth paste with them i like the tom's of maine kids floride free one.

ok i suck with brushing there teeth but when i rember thats what i do lol

Ditto here except Abby has Ari's. Ari got a new one so Abby could have the old one.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darn blocked duct, it hurts like heck








And I had a milk blister that I had to open. This day is painful.
I think this is the cause of my extra sensitive nipple.

This is exactly what happened to me...youch!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
This is exactly what happened to me...youch!

I was thinking of you today because of that!
See? This is why we should all live next door to one another.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I was thinking of you today because of that!
See? This is why we should all live next door to one another.

Well, I will be in Ottawa sometime in the next month or so...maybe I can go a little further and get a coffee in Montreal


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Noah-4-17-07

Ion-4-12-07


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, I will be in Ottawa sometime in the next month or so...maybe I can go a little further and get a coffee in Montreal









Anytime!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

As for brushing teeth, Romi has none yet, but since Ion love his toothbrush so much, I decided to buy one for Romi as well (well not the same brand since shipping to Canada was disgusting) and I let her play with it once in a while.

Liam's teethbrushing is not the best either...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

My DH didn't take any video...so I guess I don't have proof but my little guy was almost "swimming" on his own today! He kept saying "dup, dup!" (jump, jump!) in a pool that kids are not aloud to jump off the side so finally I just let him push of the side and he would glide through the water holding his breath and everything and moving his arms and legs! (I love to swim so I am so excited lol) he just kept doing that over and over...it was just so amazing to watch him...I can't believe he could go like 1 1/2 - 2 yards without me hold him and his face in and come up without choking or crying or anything - he was loving it!

wow! That's so exciting!!!! I just started putting Ion in the tub on his own and I have a hard time just taking my hand off him. What and awesome little man you have









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 

AND then Rob comes home tonight and says this isn't working-he needs more time to study = less time with me and the kids! I told him I might lose it if that happens, it feels like I might as things are already. He said we have $80k invested in this and are almost there-another 16 months to go...and next year he will be gone doing his clinicals.

Now confession, bc I am feeling SO guilty! I was making Valentines w Andy today and he wanted to put glue on the doilies, but they were ripping so I said let's put it on the paper, then put the doilies on. It turned into a HUGE screaming fit! I told him he could have his fit in his room or stop. He just screamed at me. He was a mess, so I took him into his room and kept it up. Came out and i spanked him. It was awful! I thought, there is no way i can have more kids, I can't even handle two. He is so willful! I don't think I am stimulating him enough at home. I have always wanted to HS-my degree is in teaching. I feel too busy w my biz and having to earn all the $, to give him the time he needs. I think he is 'gifted'. I called my mom to tell her what happened and how exasperated i was. She said it sounds like he needs more attention. So she and my dad came and got him-he put on his spider costume- (I needed to clean up after Noah had been so sick for the last few days) and took him to Costco and a movie. They just got settled into the movie and he started to cry and then threw up all over his spider costume. Then he threw up in the car and in the bath and on me and on his bed and on the kitchen floor and on the bathroom floor and on the couch. All the while I was trying to get him to use a bowl. But he would cry and push it away.

I made a bed for me to sleep in the boys' room tonight and laid down w Andy. He said if we are going to sleep we should brush our teeth first. So I took him to brush. That gagged him and threw up again. ugh! not my finest day. can you even imagine the guilt?

Oh the stress







It sounds like you really need to find some time, somewhere, somehow, for yourself. Your family needs a lot from you and they're just going to have to help you be at peace at times.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

I can't believe that Ion! Wow- he just amazes me every time- the mobility! Although, I must say- he _sounds_ like Evangeline. I expect to hear a dissertation after the mature walking, but then it's baby babble! He certainly looks healthy and happy, no frail underfed child there.

I really love the crazy baby babble and yelling at things. I know his grown-up language will develop, but I'm in no hurry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I have a question: How do you mommas handle teeth brushing w/ your little ones? Do you use one of those little rubber brushes that fit on your finger, or do you use an actual tooth brush? I bought a rubber finger brush dealie and it came with a tube of Orajel brand baby "tooth and gum cleanser" that claims it's safe to swallow. I haven't used it yet because I am just leary of all the chemical-y sounding ingredients listed on the back. When you brush your LO's teeth, do you just do it dry or do you use some kind of paste?

The main reason for the toothbrush for us is to try to improve my chances of getting mine brushed without Ion taking mine from me. It only works half the time and he ends up with both. I sometimes put a toddler toothpaste from Earth's best but he likes my licorice one too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darn blocked duct, it hurts like heck








And I had a milk blister that I had to open. This day is painful.
I think this is the cause of my extra sensitive nipple.

OUCHOUCHOUCH! I hope it goes away soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, I will be in Ottawa sometime in the next month or so...maybe I can go a little further and get a coffee in Montreal









Oh my that would be fun. I'm totally jealous


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys!

Evangeline is mis-er-a-ble!! She's drowning in her own snot and coughing and just not settling. We're doing everything we can.







I'm trying to type quietly so as to not disturb her. I expect a rough night. You know, it's been over a week and it seems to be getting worse, not better. Any advice?

Teeth brushing- well, I'm with the not-that-good-at-brushing-the-older-kid's-teeth camp. We don't do Axel's regularly, so I certainly don't do Eva's yet. Although, I am a brushing fiend. No cavities yet!

Doudat- you're having a bad boob day! (looking for appropriate smiley)







: ok, I know it's pumping, but they kind of look like streamers. Or in this case, bandaids.

And ok, I'd be totally jealous if you Canadians met without me!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

So today I feel totally fine, cheerful, optimistic, normal. What gives? My sleep last night was less than great. Maybe my crying spell yesterday helped?

This afternoon I took my big boy/firstborn baby son to the movies, for the first time ever. I enjoyed it purely because of him, veggie tales was less than interesting, and I doubt we'll go again for a very long time. He was entertained, even if much of it went over his head. He sat on my lap for most of it







He used my arms to sheild his eyes when the (rather horrific) teethy cheesies chased the mexican character. (He has a thing with 'stawy teef' (scary teeth)- I can just imagine his dreams tonight!) He didn't know we were 'supposed' to have snacks so he was fine with the juice I brought. Aw, sweet boy. Going to a movie! How did he get to be so big??
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline is still sick







i think she has fifths? and she will only sleep on us shes not happy at all...maybe back to dr tomorrow.. and its really hard to even lay down with her she wakes up as soon as i lay in the bed








and right now shes been refusing to nurse since 7 pm i hope she doesn't get dehydrated... her fever is gone tho ... waa i don't like it when they are sick!!
sick baby


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor sick babies, wah! But Caroline does have beautiful eye lashes, aww, wittle Caroline.

Queen, hope you get some sleep. Crying it out, for us, does seem to help.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank goodness for small miracles, I will not wake up to a sink full of dishes tomorrow morning.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
This afternoon I took my big boy/firstborn baby son to the movies, for the first time ever. I enjoyed it purely because of him, veggie tales was less than interesting, and I doubt we'll go again for a very long time. He was entertained, even if much of it went over his head. He sat on my lap for most of it







He used my arms to sheild his eyes when the (rather horrific) teethy cheesies chased the mexican character. (He has a thing with 'stawy teef' (scary teeth)- I can just imagine his dreams tonight!) He didn't know we were 'supposed' to have snacks so he was fine with the juice I brought. Aw, sweet boy. Going to a movie! How did he get to be so big??
A

Awe! That is so sweet! Glad he enjoyed himself. What a special outing that you'll always remember!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline is still sick







i think she has fifths? and she will only sleep on us shes not happy at all...maybe back to dr tomorrow.. and its really hard to even lay down with her she wakes up as soon as i lay in the bed








and right now shes been refusing to nurse since 7 pm i hope she doesn't get dehydrated... her fever is gone tho ... waa i don't like it when they are sick!!
sick baby

Poor little gal!!







That pic is so sad! (though, she's still gorgeous even when she's sick!)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I am a little behind on posting, but have been keeping up with the reading.

Hanno: Micah and Ion have the same b-day and seem similar in weight/build as well. Micah was 9-4 when he was born in the 95% (someone pointed out that he may have been larger at birth due to being born via c-section) and as of 9 mos. was 17-1 at the 5% (still not even double his birth weight). However, his development is right on track, he doesn't look sickly, and he has plenty of wet diapers. I do have my days (my "down" days) where I hear that little voice, but know he is doing just fine. I just wanted to say that I think that Ion is doing above and beyond well and don't think you should pay the slightest bit of attention to the nurse.

doudat:







That sounds so painful!! It reminds me of when I was nursing Micah the first month or so -- we had a VERY difficult time with nursing because of my sore nipples and it was NOT fun... Here's







: for quick healing...








to everyone with







: babes...Micah is getting over a cold, too.








to everyone with the







: weather blues. I have been feeling very isolated and lonely myself lately. It is hard living in a non-crunchy town. I am even seriously thinking about relocating -- I would







to move to a smaller and crunchy town....Maybe Montana...It is gorgeous out there...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline is still sick







i think she has fifths? and she will only sleep on us shes not happy at all...maybe back to dr tomorrow.. and its really hard to even lay down with her she wakes up as soon as i lay in the bed








and right now shes been refusing to nurse since 7 pm i hope she doesn't get dehydrated... her fever is gone tho ... waa i don't like it when they are sick!!
sick baby


Poor Caroline!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Speaking of teeth...

I was checking Micah's mouth for thrush last week and found a tooth!!







-- it was so far through it had to have been there for at least 2 or 3 days!! (I had been checking his bottom gum, not the top







How do I put down what day it was when I don't even know? ) -- His second tooth broke that afternoon on the bottom. (Top one on his right side and bottom on the left -- wierd) So, the 2nd tooth was the 17th....what would you do for the first??

Oh, and the third (top left should be here any day!!)

1: 1/15/08? (found 1/17/08) top right
2: 1/17/08 bottom left
3: 2/7/08 bottom right
4: 2/10/08 top left


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darn blocked duct, it hurts like heck








And I had a milk blister that I had to open. This day is painful.
I think this is the cause of my extra sensitive nipple.









that sounds horrible--hope it heals quick!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So today I feel totally fine, cheerful, optimistic, normal. What gives? My sleep last night was less than great. Maybe my crying spell yesterday helped?

--yes! i bet it was--always makes me feel better.









This afternoon I took my big boy/firstborn baby son to the movies, for the first time ever. I enjoyed it purely because of him, veggie tales was less than interesting, and I doubt we'll go again for a very long time. He was entertained, even if much of it went over his head. He sat on my lap for most of it







He used my arms to sheild his eyes when the (rather horrific) teethy cheesies chased the mexican character. (He has a thing with 'stawy teef' (scary teeth)- I can just imagine his dreams tonight!) He didn't know we were 'supposed' to have snacks so he was fine with the juice I brought. Aw, sweet boy. Going to a movie! How did he get to be so big??
A

wow, that's neat--kaylo has yet to go to one--i just don't think he could sit through a movie. and kaylo doesn't like scary things like "stawy teef"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline is still sick







i think she has fifths? and she will only sleep on us shes not happy at all...maybe back to dr tomorrow.. and its really hard to even lay down with her she wakes up as soon as i lay in the bed








and right now shes been refusing to nurse since 7 pm i hope she doesn't get dehydrated... her fever is gone tho ... waa i don't like it when they are sick!!
sick baby

poor caroline! what a sweet looking sick babe







---those cheeks are sooo cute! i hope she feels better fast!

hi shydaisi!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I think we might go to the dr. today.







What concerns me is that Eva has had this for at least a week and a half, and it's getting worse, not improving. Last night she had a tough time, even with everthing. (bath w/lavendar, coryzalia, menthol on her chest, humidifier, tylenol, snot-suckerouter) Amazingly most of the time she manages to nurse ok, if one side at a time. But she would wake herself up with snot and phglem and seemed to be very uncomfortable. Finally at 2am I put 2 pillows at the end of her crib and propped her up, and she slept for a long time.







That pic of Caroline is so sweet and sad- it looks like Eva. Except add some gross assortment of snot bubbles/crust/slobber to her face, and her eyes are still big and round but teary and a bit dopey looking. She automatically turns away whenever I head to the kleenex box or pick up something white. What is fifths? I don't like sick babies either- I guess nobody does though! Eva doesn't want to sleep on me, unless I'm holding her upright- and who can carry around a 22 lb baby who feels like lead when they're sleeping for too long? Not gonna work. She seems to need the space right now too.
I don't know what the dr. will suggest, probably nothing. But the great thing of Canada is that I can go and get reassurance, for nothing.









I really didn't intend for that to be a long, rambly post, I just meant to pop in and say- hey, we're going to the dr! Oh well. Talk to you later!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Good luck at the doctors. I would go too if it had been that long.

A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, I think we might go to the dr. today.







What concerns me is that Eva has had this for at least a week and a half, and it's getting worse, not improving. Last night she had a tough time, even with everthing. (bath w/lavendar, coryzalia, menthol on her chest, humidifier, tylenol, snot-suckerouter) Amazingly most of the time she manages to nurse ok, if one side at a time. But she would wake herself up with snot and phglem and seemed to be very uncomfortable. Finally at 2am I put 2 pillows at the end of her crib and propped her up, and she slept for a long time.







That pic of Caroline is so sweet and sad- it looks like Eva. Except add some gross assortment of snot bubbles/crust/slobber to her face, and her eyes are still big and round but teary and a bit dopey looking. She automatically turns away whenever I head to the kleenex box or pick up something white. What is fifths? I don't like sick babies either- I guess nobody does though! Eva doesn't want to sleep on me, unless I'm holding her upright- and who can carry around a 22 lb baby who feels like lead when they're sleeping for too long? Not gonna work. She seems to need the space right now too.
I don't know what the dr. will suggest, probably nothing. But the great thing of Canada is that I can go and get reassurance, for nothing.









I really didn't intend for that to be a long, rambly post, I just meant to pop in and say- hey, we're going to the dr! Oh well. Talk to you later!
A

oooh







sounds like what we went through with the boys.







i hear ya about the not getting better--that's what made me bring zenon in--i'm used to bf babes getting better quickly. i hope that it goes well at the dr! let us know!








btw, i see you tried so many things...did you squirt bm in her nose? i use a little dropper and squirt it up--it made it so he could sleep a little better (even though i had to squirt more up every 3-4 hours).


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline is still sick







i think she has fifths? and she will only sleep on us shes not happy at all...maybe back to dr tomorrow.. and its really hard to even lay down with her she wakes up as soon as i lay in the bed








and right now shes been refusing to nurse since 7 pm i hope she doesn't get dehydrated... her fever is gone tho ... waa i don't like it when they are sick!!
sick baby

Poor thing!!
Why do you think it's Fifth's? Liam had it while I was pregnant and his cheeks weren't as uniformly red as Caroline. And he had no fever and did not "act" sick at all. Sounds more like the flu to me...
She's so unbelievably cute, even when sick


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: good luck at the doctor's! I'm sure they won't really do anything, which is why I avoid going there at all cost... But if it offers you peace of mind, I understand why you'd go. Hopefully she's fine.

ETA: so cute how you took Axel to a movie! Liam has a thing with mouths lately as well, he always asks if something has a mouth, as in: but the tree has no mouth, right? And you can tell it totally reassures him that it doesn't have one. Must be the age...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope Eva and Caroline feel better soon. Those sweet little girls! Dang winter







:

My SIL's water is breaking and they're supposed to be on their way here. I'm a nervous wreck and super excited!!! babybabybabybabybaby.....

eta- Looks like s/he IS going to arrive on my birthday


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Queen: good luck at the doctor's! I'm sure they won't really do anything, which is why I avoid going there at all cost... But if it offers you peace of mind, I understand why you'd go. Hopefully she's fine.

ETA: so cute how you took Axel to a movie! Liam has a thing with mouths lately as well, he always asks if something has a mouth, as in: but the tree has no mouth, right? And you can tell it totally reassures him that it doesn't have one. Must be the age...

oh strange--kaylo had that with eyes recently. but i think it started with the "cars" movie (all the cars have eyes). then he had to make sure that things didn't have eyes.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I hope Eva and Caroline feel better soon. Those sweet little girls! Dang winter







:

My SIL's water is breaking and they're supposed to be on their way here. I'm a nervous wreck and super excited!!! babybabybabybabybaby.....

eta- Looks like s/he IS going to arrive on my birthday









is it your bday today!!! HAPPY Birthday!







:

how exciting! a baby! woohoo! keep us posted!!!


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

:









HANNO!

Happy Birthday Love








I couldnt ask for a better partner in life









You glow in my heart
Like the flames of uncounted candles.
But when I go to warm my hands,
My clumsiness overturns the light
And then I stumble
Against the tables and chair.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juka* 







:









HANNO!

Happy Birthday Love








I couldnt ask for a better partner in life










awww







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juka* 







:









HANNO!

Happy Birthday Love








I couldnt ask for a better partner in life









hey! what are you doing in here ??


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
hey! what are you doing in here ??









Declaring my love, and wishing you a happy birthday


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juka* 
Declaring my love, and wishing you a happy birthday









with poetry even!


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
with poetry even!

words often to course
express my hearts joy in you
wonderful woman, wife, mother


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juka* 
words often to course
express my hearts joy in you
wonderful woman, wife, mother

hehe!

your sister is having elevensies at the tuba museum before coming here to birth









and your son just ran!


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
hehe!

your sister is having elevensies at the tuba museum before coming here to birth









and your son just ran!

What? as soon as I walk out the door, he runs?!?!
and what does my sister think she is a hobbit?
she doesnt have the feet


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Queen: good luck at the doctor's! I'm sure they won't really do anything, which is why I avoid going there at all cost... But if it offers you peace of mind, I understand why you'd go. Hopefully she's fine.

Yah, you're probably right. However, there's no harm in going and I think it's reassuring to know it _is_ only a cold- as well as being able to reassure dh that yes, I took her to the dr.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
My SIL's water is breaking and they're supposed to be on their way here. I'm a nervous wreck and super excited!!! babybabybabybabybaby.....

eta- Looks like s/he IS going to arrive on my birthday










Happy Birthday Hanno!
Wow, what a special day you're going to have! Is this your first neice/nephew? You MUST keep us updated- we want all the great details- and I hope you have a veryy very great day! Your hubby is too cute!! Aww- you deserve the very best special day!!! we want to see pictures, too-take one at least of yourself and family for your birthday!
eta-tuba museum? elevensies? hobbit???


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Happy Birthday Hanno!
Wow, what a special day you're going to have! Is this your first neice/nephew? You MUST keep us updated- we want all the great details- and I hope you have a veryy very great day! Your hubby is too cute!! Aww- you deserve the very best special day!!! we want to see pictures, too-take one at least of yourself and family for your birthday!
eta-tuba museum? elevensies? hobbit???

In the United Kingdom and some other Commonwealth Realms, elevenses is a snack that is similar to afternoon tea, but eaten in the morning. It is generally less savoury than brunch, and might consist of some cake or biscuits with a cup of tea or coffee. The name refers to the time of day that it is taken: around 11 am. The word "elevenses" is seen as a little old fashioned.
in Middle-earth it is a meal eaten by Hobbits in addition to second breakfast.

Tuba museum is where my sister and her partner used to work, full name is
Travelers club restaurant and tuba museum.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juka* 
Tuba museum is where my sister and her partner used to work, full name is
Travelers club restaurant and tuba museum.


_Actually_ it's The Traveler's Club International Restaurant & Tuba Museum!


----------



## Juka (Feb 8, 2007)

Anywho sorry about hijacking the thread here,
*waves*


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

:







:Happy Birthday Hanno!!







:

I hope you have a wonderful day! It sounds exciting so far....babies and poetry, what more could you want??!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

:*Happy Birthday Hanno!!!*







:

Hope you have the best one ever !!!
Your dh is too cute







hehe, superbaby's papa







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

_Happy Birthday Hanno!_


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to jump in!







but I'm new? And I had our precious 3rd baby on Good Friday (april 6th, 2007) so is this a special thread for "April" mamas? Or am I lost,lol

Thanks! Sorry to interrupt!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ZooBabies~* 
Sorry to jump in!







but I'm new? And I had our precious 3rd baby on Good Friday (april 6th, 2007) so is this a special thread for "April" mamas? Or am I lost,lol

Thanks! Sorry to interrupt!!!









Welcome!








Did you have a girl or a boy? What's your dc's name?


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

We had a boy, his name is Asher Elijah


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HANNO!!!!!!!!





















:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, Zoo. Tell us more about your babe.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Hanno!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ZooBabies~* 
We had a boy, his name is Asher Elijah


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

welcome zoobabies! tell us more about yourself









hanno---how's your sil??? how's your bday going?? i hope she has it tonight


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ZooBabies~* 
We had a boy, his name is Asher Elijah









Welcome! What is your little one up to?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat (or anyone)--have you tried an SOS?? just wondering how they are...they are similar price to mutts--but are they as nice? i got my first mutt today







i feel a little naughty being on ds after being banned... but i didn't do anything wrong. *giggle*


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat (or anyone)--have you tried an SOS?? just wondering how they are...they are similar price to mutts--but are they as nice? i got my first mutt today







i feel a little naughty being on ds after being banned... but i didn't do anything wrong. *giggle*









Hehe, I won't tell anyone








I have one SOS and it's a knit print (giraffe) and I love it. I read that the woven ones don't stretch as much so don't fit chubby babies (aka romi or zenon) that well... So if you can get a knit, go for it. If not, I'd pass. I know there was a few knit ones on FSOT but the are pretty rare as most SOS are woven.

How do you like your Mutt?


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure!

Asher's nick name is "Ash-man" or "Curious George"







Mostly just "Ash"
He is the most cuddly, laid back babe you can imagine. He is still nursing and getting used to solids a little, just seems a tad uninterested. We've been letting him feed himself, and it's going okay!

He loves patti-cakes and peek-aboo. He can say Dada and Mama and DeeDah (not sure what that is, lol!) and he is now playing the "laying down" game where he'll either tilt his head down and lay down, or tilt his head and smile and we do it back! Too cute! He also loves swirling around the floor w/his big sister while she's on her sit and spin or twirling w/her dollies.

Asher loves picture books, blocks and music. He is just starting to sway and dance when music is on. He is so fast! He crawls too fast sometimes, gotta keep up w/him! He is also trying to stand by himself (without holding on) but he can hold onto the couch and make his way down it super-fast. Walking is just around the corner.

He has curly blond hair (DH and I are both brunettes,lol, well DH has a hint of blondish/brown in his hair, DH had white hair when he was a babe) and he has two teeth on the bottom!

He loves cereal w/fruit and diced carrots and apples.

He is an all around happy, easy going baby! Sweety pie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Welcome, Zoo. Tell us more about your babe.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Bday Hanno!!!

Welcome Zoo!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome Zoobabies- sounds like you have a cute little guy on your hands! You'll have to share a pic when you're comfortable.

Hanno!!! What's happening??? I'm dying to hear! How was your birthday??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat (or anyone)--have you tried an SOS?? just wondering how they are...they are similar price to mutts--but are they as nice? i got my first mutt today







i feel a little naughty being on ds after being banned... but i didn't do anything wrong. *giggle*









So they never did clear the matter up, eh? That's kind of annoying. But I'm glad you managed to get back on anyway- it must feel kind of fun!
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HANNO!!







Your hubby's sweet









Welcome, Zoobabies! Your little guy sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you guys seen this? It made me chuckle!




'Why moms can't do yoga'

So I took the kids to the dr yesterday- doudat you were right! But I'm glad I went anyway- she slept so much yesterday. She was wasted. Last night she got up 1 at 2am to nurse, but did a sh*tty job cuz she couldn't breathe, and only on one side. So I woke up with rock-hard boob, which she nursed a bit on at 7:30. I was so tired last night at 2. You know sometimes you get up and you're just awake? Other times you feel like a zombie? Last night was zombie.
The dr did send me home with a urine collection kit- we're going to test her urine to make sure that fishy smell isn't a uti. He also said maybe we shouldn't have given her the shot last monday. Where's the giant 'duh'!! smiley???









I'm going to load some photos today. I promise.

Hanno! What's going on!!!???
A
ps- I don't swear in real life.(much) Really. But sometimes in type/print it just needs to be there.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Have you guys seen this? It made me chuckle!




'Why moms can't do yoga'

So I took the kids to the dr yesterday- doudat you were right! But I'm glad I went anyway- she slept so much yesterday. She was wasted. Last night she got up 1 at 2am to nurse, but did a sh*tty job cuz she couldn't breathe, and only on one side. So I woke up with rock-hard boob, which she nursed a bit on at 7:30. I was so tired last night at 2. You know sometimes you get up and you're just awake? Other times you feel like a zombie? Last night was zombie.
The dr did send me home with a urine collection kit- we're going to test her urine to make sure that fishy smell isn't a uti. He also said maybe we shouldn't have given her the shot last monday. Where's the giant 'duh'!! smiley???









I'm going to load some photos today. I promise.

Hanno! What's going on!!!???
A
ps- I don't swear in real life.(much) Really. But sometimes in type/print it just needs to be there.

glad it went ok at docs! hope she feels better soon








what shot?? i don't remember








that's a cute video









and yes, WHAT's going on, HANNO!??







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hehe, I won't tell anyone








I have one SOS and it's a knit print (giraffe) and I love it. I read that the woven ones don't stretch as much so don't fit chubby babies (aka romi or zenon) that well... So if you can get a knit, go for it. If not, I'd pass. I know there was a few knit ones on FSOT but the are pretty rare as most SOS are woven.

How do you like your Mutt?

i like the mutt a lot. good to know about the SOS.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ZooBabies~* 
Sure!

Asher's nick name is "Ash-man" or "Curious George"







Mostly just "Ash"
He is the most cuddly, laid back babe you can imagine. He is still nursing and getting used to solids a little, just seems a tad uninterested. We've been letting him feed himself, and it's going okay!

He loves patti-cakes and peek-aboo. He can say Dada and Mama and DeeDah (not sure what that is, lol!) and he is now playing the "laying down" game where he'll either tilt his head down and lay down, or tilt his head and smile and we do it back! Too cute! He also loves swirling around the floor w/his big sister while she's on her sit and spin or twirling w/her dollies.

Asher loves picture books, blocks and music. He is just starting to sway and dance when music is on. He is so fast! He crawls too fast sometimes, gotta keep up w/him! He is also trying to stand by himself (without holding on) but he can hold onto the couch and make his way down it super-fast. Walking is just around the corner.

He has curly blond hair (DH and I are both brunettes,lol, well DH has a hint of blondish/brown in his hair, DH had white hair when he was a babe) and he has two teeth on the bottom!

He loves cereal w/fruit and diced carrots and apples.

He is an all around happy, easy going baby! Sweety pie!

he sounds like sweetie! and cute too! (post pics 







)
i like his name too


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what shot?? i don't remember















:

I got the last round of the dtap last monday for her- we were spacing it out. I don't know why I (or he!) didn't think to wait longer if she wasn't feeling that great! (I do the dtap and the mmr- although I'm thinking of delaying that one even longer, and maybe breaking it up) Maybe I didn't mention going to the dr- I was annoyed b/c he was pushing the verivax.







:
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!








No baby for my sil and bil yet...they're hoping it wasn't really waters that broke because she's just now losing mucous. My poor bil has been throwing up all yesterday until this morning. Partially a stomach bug but I'm sure partially nerves. Then Ion started projectile vomiting just before we were about to leave for Howell to let bil and sil have the house to themselves so they can do some more private induction measures







Well, were in Howell now awaiting news and hoping when the midwife checks it wasn't really the water. Otherwise, it may be castor oil time. My sil has been so calm about everything. Everyone already loves this little one so much! She's ready when the baby is but doesn't want him or her to feel pressured









And, WELCOME ZOOBABIES!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Soory that you don't get to share your birthday, hanno. That would have been cool.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Soory that you don't get to share your birthday, hanno. That would have been cool.

It would have been, but I can understand how comfy it must be in a warm womb during a Michigan winter.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!








No baby for my sil and bil yet...they're hoping it wasn't really waters that broke because she's just now losing mucous. My poor bil has been throwing up all yesterday until this morning. Partially a stomach bug but I'm sure partially nerves. Then Ion started projectile vomiting just before we were about to leave for Howell to let bil and sil have the house to themselves so they can do some more private induction measures







Well, were in Howell now awaiting news and hoping when the midwife checks it wasn't really the water. Otherwise, it may be castor oil time. My sil has been so calm about everything. Everyone already loves this little one so much! She's ready when the baby is but doesn't want him or her to feel pressured









And, WELCOME ZOOBABIES!!!

ooh, too bad about the bdays! if it is water--is she supposed to go in then?? i hope it's not then or that she has a chill midwife







who is her midwife, btw? my pg friend in holland uses someone from down kalamazoo way.
she sounds like a great mom already


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I got the last round of the dtap last monday for her- we were spacing it out. I don't know why I (or he!) didn't think to wait longer if she wasn't feeling that great! (I do the dtap and the mmr- although I'm thinking of delaying that one even longer, and maybe breaking it up) Maybe I didn't mention going to the dr- I was annoyed b/c he was pushing the verivax.







:
A

verivax--is that the all in one one?? we did the dtap with kaylo...it was the only one we did. i think we were really worried about whooping cough b/c there were a lot of cases near us that winter. i'm still confused what to do with zenon.







i hate when docs push things though...grrr. our old one did too--but luckily i found a new doc who's chill.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Have you guys seen this? It made me chuckle!




'Why moms can't do yoga'

So I took the kids to the dr yesterday- doudat you were right! But I'm glad I went anyway- she slept so much yesterday. She was wasted. Last night she got up 1 at 2am to nurse, but did a sh*tty job cuz she couldn't breathe, and only on one side. So I woke up with rock-hard boob, which she nursed a bit on at 7:30. I was so tired last night at 2. You know sometimes you get up and you're just awake? Other times you feel like a zombie? Last night was zombie.
The dr did send me home with a urine collection kit- we're going to test her urine to make sure that fishy smell isn't a uti. He also said maybe we shouldn't have given her the shot last monday. Where's the giant 'duh'!! smiley???









I'm going to load some photos today. I promise.

Hanno! What's going on!!!???
A
ps- I don't swear in real life.(much) Really. But sometimes in type/print it just needs to be there.









to the vid.

Hope Eva's feels better soon, must be awful with a stuffy nose.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes!








No baby for my sil and bil yet...they're hoping it wasn't really waters that broke because she's just now losing mucous. My poor bil has been throwing up all yesterday until this morning. Partially a stomach bug but I'm sure partially nerves. Then Ion started projectile vomiting just before we were about to leave for Howell to let bil and sil have the house to themselves so they can do some more private induction measures







Well, were in Howell now awaiting news and hoping when the midwife checks it wasn't really the water. Otherwise, it may be castor oil time. My sil has been so calm about everything. Everyone already loves this little one so much! She's ready when the baby is but doesn't want him or her to feel pressured









And, WELCOME ZOOBABIES!!!


keep us posted!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm now hooked on another site too. paperbackswap.

my friend does this and loves it. i'm trying it out. it won't be that great if it takes a long time to get some of the books on my wishlist. but it's a pretty cool idea for books that i just want to read and pass on.

hope you all are well!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: glad to hear Eva's ok.

Vaccines: I have 1 booster I'm supposed to get Liam (he was supposed to get it at 18mths)... My doctor is kinda bugging me about doing it, I'm not sure yet. Romi I'm just waiting until she's past 2yrs old and then I guess I'll have to make a decision. I hate the whole vaccine thing, the pros & cons hurt my head.

Romi is sleeping HORRIBLY. She wakes up all the time. I nurse her back to sleep fine, except past 3am. Then she nurses but stays whiny, crying, agitated for the rest of the night. She yells for her binky since, yes people, we still swaddle her cause we can't get her to sleep unswaddled. Our dark swaddling secret














: So she's annoyed/annoying/crying/nursing till 6am where, as if we turned on (or off) a switch, she becomes happy once again.

Oh, my blocked duct finally cleared up but my left boob still hurts and now I'm thinking thrush. Cause it burns throughout the feeding, not just at the beginning







:

And so this doesn't turn into a huge whinny post, tomorrow I'm going to a babywearing meeting in the area, woo-hoo!! Meeting new moms might make me feel better.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm now hooked on another site too. paperbackswap.

my friend does this and loves it. i'm trying it out. it won't be that great if it takes a long time to get some of the books on my wishlist. but it's a pretty cool idea for books that i just want to read and pass on.

hope you all are well!









What a neat idea! If I had time to read... I'm too busy knitting in my non-baby moments


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Doudat- I'm sorry you're going through all that boob trouble! And the 3-6 am thing with Romi is bizarre- I would get so frusterated!

So, as promised I will provide pictures of you daily lives here in the castle!
Hm, individual, or link to the photobucket?
for those who just want the direct link to 'it all' http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/

Evangeline showing off her babylegs made by me!
The longies I made her
I turned around, and this is what I found!
Oh, the bum
The junk in her trunk (she even has a booty in a disposable)
Standing
In the morning
Going for a walk
My beautiful boy
Just a nice smile
What's with my kids and tongues?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

your pics are awesome!! i love your kids!! Eva is so FREAKING ADORABLE!!! Eva reminds me of Caroline SO much Caroline is standing in her highchair when i turn around now too lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Doudat- I'm sorry you're going through all that boob trouble! And the 3-6 am thing with Romi is bizarre- I would get so frusterated!

So, as promised I will provide pictures of you daily lives here in the castle!
Hm, individual, or link to the photobucket?
for those who just want the direct link to 'it all' http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/

Evangeline showing off her babylegs made by me!
The longies I made her
I turned around, and this is what I found!
Oh, the bum
The junk in her trunk (she even has a booty in a disposable)
Standing
In the morning
Going for a walk
My beautiful boy
Just a nice smile
What's with my kids and tongues?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

my update, Caroline is getting better, sleeping better then the weekend and letting me put her down when a sleep now! she is acting more herself, tho still snotty and phlemy and gags and pukes on it blah!
BUT now all my house is getting sick, my throats itchy and so is Dave's,sam is coughing and was running a 104 temp last night, a little better today, and my big girls said that their bellys are achy and they don't feel right.... so yippy my house FREAKING house is sick!

my good friend had her baby today!!! at home! at 10:40 something am! A boy which i told her it would be a boy!! lol she thought for sure a girl ( she has 2 girls and boy already!) he was short and fat! 8lbs 10oz but only 18 inches!! his head was 14inchs and his body was 14 1/2 inches!!! i am so sad that i couldn't Rush on over and see them!! when we are healthy i am making them some dinner and going over to hold that tiny thing!!! they also want to use my infant seat and i still have it!! i hope they have no need to go anywhere right away!

off to bed!! every one have a goodnight!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

What great photos! I love the one of Liam in his hat and snowy face. Hilarious with Eva trying to escape the highchair, with belt still attached







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
my update, Caroline is getting better, sleeping better then the weekend and letting me put her down when a sleep now! she is acting more herself, tho still snotty and phlemy and gags and pukes on it blah!
BUT now all my house is getting sick, my throats itchy and so is Dave's,sam is coughing and was running a 104 temp last night, a little better today, and my big girls said that their bellys are achy and they don't feel right.... so yippy my house FREAKING house is sick!

my good friend had her baby today!!! at home! at 10:40 something am! A boy which i told her it would be a boy!! lol she thought for sure a girl ( she has 2 girls and boy already!) he was short and fat! 8lbs 10oz but only 18 inches!! his head was 14inchs and his body was 14 1/2 inches!!! i am so sad that i couldn't Rush on over and see them!! when we are healthy i am making them some dinner and going over to hold that tiny thing!!! they also want to use my infant seat and i still have it!! i hope they have no need to go anywhere right away!

off to bed!! every one have a goodnight!

Sorry hear of the sick house, but glad Caroline is feeling better. Hope you don't get it too badly.

Hooray for your friend! Wow, he must be a little cherub of a baby.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Doudat- I'm sorry you're going through all that boob trouble! And the 3-6 am thing with Romi is bizarre- I would get so frusterated!

So, as promised I will provide pictures of you daily lives here in the castle!
Hm, individual, or link to the photobucket?
for those who just want the direct link to 'it all' http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/

Evangeline showing off her babylegs made by me!
The longies I made her
I turned around, and this is what I found!
Oh, the bum
The junk in her trunk (she even has a booty in a disposable)
Standing
In the morning
Going for a walk
My beautiful boy
Just a nice smile
What's with my kids and tongues?

what great pictures!! i love the longies you made and the clothes that eva has! that dress in...hmmm...the standing one(??) is adorable! i think she looks just like you in the first one. too cute!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
my update, Caroline is getting better, sleeping better then the weekend and letting me put her down when a sleep now! she is acting more herself, tho still snotty and phlemy and gags and pukes on it blah!
BUT now all my house is getting sick, my throats itchy and so is Dave's,sam is coughing and was running a 104 temp last night, a little better today, and my big girls said that their bellys are achy and they don't feel right.... so yippy my house FREAKING house is sick!

my good friend had her baby today!!! at home! at 10:40 something am! A boy which i told her it would be a boy!! lol she thought for sure a girl ( she has 2 girls and boy already!) he was short and fat! 8lbs 10oz but only 18 inches!! his head was 14inchs and his body was 14 1/2 inches!!! i am so sad that i couldn't Rush on over and see them!! when we are healthy i am making them some dinner and going over to hold that tiny thing!!! they also want to use my infant seat and i still have it!! i hope they have no need to go anywhere right away!

off to bed!! every one have a goodnight!









stinks you are all getting sick! that is horrible! sending lots of healthy vibes your way...

but congrats on the your friends' baby--how fun!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Doudat- I'm sorry you're going through all that boob trouble! And the 3-6 am thing with Romi is bizarre- I would get so frusterated!

So, as promised I will provide pictures of you daily lives here in the castle!
Hm, individual, or link to the photobucket?
for those who just want the direct link to 'it all' http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/

Evangeline showing off her babylegs made by me!
The longies I made her
I turned around, and this is what I found!
Oh, the bum
The junk in her trunk (she even has a booty in a disposable)
Standing
In the morning
Going for a walk
My beautiful boy
Just a nice smile
What's with my kids and tongues?

Great pics Queen...you are all so beautiful! And I love your house. If you ever get down this way I need you to come and help me decorate,







!
I love Eva's butt sweater too! I have a couple pairs from a woman at the market and I love them for winter. And that pic of you pulling the sled and Axel pushing the dump truck reminds me of us! Finn is always pushing his dump truck all around town









Well, Arlo is sick too. Our nights are horrible right now and I find myself being really irritable and short tempered. I am even entertaining the thought of going fo a tan just to feel warm and sunny for 5 min.!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Love the adorable pictures of Eva! Thanks for posting them!

Not more sickies!!! Babies with snotty noses are no fun.

DH and I are going to be social tonight. We'tr going out to dinner with another couple. I roomed with the wife in grad school. They have one little one and wanted to know if we wanted to be just adults or include kids. Ummm, no kids. We're finally getting better and I try to limit Claire's exposure to influnza.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

mclisa--hope you are having a great time!

hanno--totally curious about how sil/baby are!!









posted new pics on blog. (my homepage link)

hope you are all having a great night


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

sure is quiet around here!

Finn'smama- funny about the dump truck!
Although, this is Axel's 2nd.







He had one exactly the same, and he and grandma were going for a walk up the road, and they left it on the side of our rural road for a bit while they walked farther, and when they came back it was gone. Crazy because everyone who went by them waved, they weren't a couple thousand feet away, and the 'stealers' HAD to drive by them. He was so sad. So daddy brought a new one home for him one day.

Oh, and I wanted to add- I don't usually wear such a funny outfit. I was wearing a big old blue coat that I like the colour of, but not the fit.








A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
sure is quiet around here!

Finn'smama- funny about the dump truck!
Although, this is Axel's 2nd.







He had one exactly the same, and he and grandma were going for a walk up the road, and they left it on the side of our rural road for a bit while they walked farther, and when they came back it was gone. Crazy because everyone who went by them waved, they weren't a couple thousand feet away, and the 'stealers' HAD to drive by them. He was so sad. So daddy brought a new one home for him one day.

Oh, and I wanted to add- I don't usually wear such a funny outfit. I was wearing a big old blue coat that I like the colour of, but not the fit.








A

well, i thought you looked hot







and that sucks about axel's truck....

so the server is too busy to post my reply, so i will add to it..
i put arlo to bed and he was up 20min later so that usually sets the pattern for the night. i really need some sleep ladies







the worst thong is that he is inconsolable sometimes, so he cries and cries. i actually gave him some motrin for his teeth, so we'll see if that helps at all. the camillia just wasn't doing anything.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
!

hanno--totally curious about how sil/baby are!!









posted new pics on blog. (my homepage link)









me too, me too!
where are your new pics on there??


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
well, i thought you looked hot







and that sucks about axel's truck....

so the server is too busy to post my reply, so i will add to it..
i put arlo to bed and he was up 20min later so that usually sets the pattern for the night. i really need some sleep ladies







the worst thong is that he is inconsolable sometimes, so he cries and cries. i actually gave him some motrin for his teeth, so we'll see if that helps at all. the camillia just wasn't doing anything.

laughupthanks, that's whay I'm hoping for, especially when I wear Chad's plaid work jackets.








Oh, I hope you get some! At this age it's wearing us thin, isn't it? I wonder why he cries and cries, now? During the night, too? I wish I could offer some suggestions, but I"m sure you've tried everything. Sometimes I'm so frusterated that Eva's still getting up. And if it's not one thing, it's another (like Axel crying that 'all his toys went down the drain). I want my nights back! But I wish I knew how!







:sleep Arlo, sleep!
A
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi, Just chiming in. I'm sleepy and waiting for dinner to be ready. I've got some new pics to post - later, when it's quiet.

Funny thing Max said to Scarlet tonight: "Scarlet don't eat the toilet paper, that's for wiping your thing!"









Queen - Max got that same dump truck for Christmas, he was riding Scarlet around in it.







What a strange thing for someone to do on a country road, stealing!

Finn'sMama - Hope you get some sleep tonight, I hate being tired when I have people to take care of!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
laughupthanks, that's whay I'm hoping for, especially when I wear Chad's plaid work jackets.








Oh, I hope you get some! At this age it's wearing us thin, isn't it? I wonder why he cries and cries, now? During the night, too? I wish I could offer some suggestions, but I"m sure you've tried everything. Sometimes I'm so frusterated that Eva's still getting up. And if it's not one thing, it's another (like Axel crying that 'all his toys went down the drain). I want my nights back! But I wish I knew how!







:sleep Arlo, sleep!
A
A

i really think it's his teeth and he has a cold. he still only has the bottom two and he's had them since october, so i have a feeling he may be getting a few. he just can't seem to settle at night right now.
i really just can't wait for spring when i can get the kids (and myself) out for fresh air and sunshine.
he's sleeping in my arms right now, so i guess i should go to bed.
btw queen, it looks like i'll be in ottawa the weekend of feb 16, you should take a road trip and we can both go see doudat!







(and anyone else who wants to come! we could have an april ddc convention in montreal!







)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Hi, Just chiming in. I'm sleepy and waiting for dinner to be ready. I've got some new pics to post - later, when it's quiet.

Funny thing Max said to Scarlet tonight: "Scarlet don't eat the toilet paper, that's for wiping your thing!"









Queen - Max got that same dump truck for Christmas, he was riding Scarlet around in it.







What a strange thing for someone to do on a country road, stealing!

Finn'sMama - Hope you get some sleep tonight, I hate being tired when I have people to take care of!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
i really think it's his teeth and he has a cold. he still only has the bottom two and he's had them since october, so i have a feeling he may be getting a few. he just can't seem to settle at night right now.
i really just can't wait for spring when i can get the kids (and myself) out for fresh air and sunshine.
he's sleeping in my arms right now, so i guess i should go to bed.
btw queen, it looks like i'll be in ottawa the weekend of feb 16, you should take a road trip and we can both go see doudat!







(and anyone else who wants to come! we could have an april ddc convention in montreal!







)

Bla! lost my post too!
Cute- at least he seems protective of her, maximom! Axel's sure figured out the whole rivalry thing!
Finnsmama- Eva's exactly the same with teeth- only 2 and sometimes she sure 'teeths'.
I do have family in Ottawa....are you bringing the kids?








g'night girls!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
sure is quiet around here!

Finn'smama- funny about the dump truck!
Although, this is Axel's 2nd.







He had one exactly the same, and he and grandma were going for a walk up the road, and they left it on the side of our rural road for a bit while they walked farther, and when they came back it was gone. Crazy because everyone who went by them waved, they weren't a couple thousand feet away, and the 'stealers' HAD to drive by them. He was so sad. So daddy brought a new one home for him one day.

Oh, and I wanted to add- I don't usually wear such a funny outfit. I was wearing a big old blue coat that I like the colour of, but not the fit.








A

i can't believe that someone took the dumptruck! i thought you looked pretty hot in that outfit too!







: i didn't think it was funny









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
well, i thought you looked hot







and that sucks about axel's truck....

so the server is too busy to post my reply, so i will add to it..
i put arlo to bed and he was up 20min later so that usually sets the pattern for the night. i really need some sleep ladies







the worst thong is that he is inconsolable sometimes, so he cries and cries. i actually gave him some motrin for his teeth, so we'll see if that helps at all. the camillia just wasn't doing anything.

oh anika--i hope that last night went better









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
me too, me too!
where are your new pics on there??

look under my name...it's my "webpage" http://beesbeetsandbabies.blogspot.com

we are *hopefully* going for a hike and out to lunch today. headed out now--talk to you later


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well,I hope everyone had a better night then me!
Eva was up every 2 hours, crying, and eventually nursed, but not necessarily stopped crying. THis morning she puked up some phlegm. Axel's miserable, and I'm on my way to getting it. She's having a real tough time sleeping, even napping, and she's crying about everything.









Kris- love the pics! I was going to your farm webpage, duh. I loooove Zenon's booty- he officially beats Evangeline in the trunk! Don't you just want to sing 'My humps' to him all the time? (lol, not that I listen to that song or Fergie for that matter- I think it's a great song for babies though!)

I'm going to cope today. That's it.

From Axel, up in our bed this morning. With great surprise, 'dere's sompin in my nose! I don't know what it is, sompin's up there! Hm, what is it? It feels wike....a piece ub bread! Toasty bread! From yesterday. At the restaurant!' Puzzlement, satisfaction, wondermeant. All over a snottie.
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Queen! Lovely photos, your sewing skills are awesome and you and your children are beautiful as always









No baby yet. But at least the waters are intact so they don't have to worry about inducing and bil's not throwing up anymore. My sil's been scrubbing my house









Ion's been teething so bad. I was starting to feel bad about being at the inlaw's and having to 'deal with' a bad mood baby and then I looked in his mouth and his terribly swollen upper gum is actually bleeding







My poor sweet boy. It must hurt so much!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well,I hope everyone had a better night then me!
Eva was up every 2 hours, crying, and eventually nursed, but not necessarily stopped crying. THis morning she puked up some phlegm. Axel's miserable, and I'm on my way to getting it. She's having a real tough time sleeping, even napping, and she's crying about everything.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, Queen hope you all feel better soon! Wish I could bring you some chicken soup.

Hanno, you all must be so anxious!







: Poor little Ion!

Here are some new pics. Disclaimer - Scarlet is in an outfit a family friend from the city bought her. She's all dressed up and no where to go!

I don't want to wear this!
Venturing out
Pushing new computer

the homestead...
Cabin
Roosty and hens
At the back door
Snowy Footprints


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

your links don't work!!! hurry and fix them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh, Queen hope you all feel better soon! Wish I could bring you some chicken soup.

Hanno, you all must be so anxious!







: Poor little Ion!

Here are some new pics. Disclaimer - Scarlet is in an outfit a family friend from the city bought her. She's all dressed up and no where to go!

I don't want to wear this!
Venturing out
Pushing new computer

the homestead...
Cabin
Roosty and hens
At the back door
Snowy Footprints


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Just stopped by to share some pics...

Little troublemaker
Help me!
Soooo close!
My first prefold attempt...







suggestions welcome...
Just pitiful...
Just laughable...
First pair of babylegs and Thirsties
Just showing off!

As you can see, we tried our first cloth diapers this week with moderate success. I think I might order some smaller prefolds or some flats though -- the ones we have just seem so bulky! It's weird watching him relearn to sit and crawl and stand with the extra padding on his butt!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
your links don't work!!! hurry and fix them!

Darn it! Try this: http://picasaweb.google.com/littleredhenn/2008

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Darn it! Try this: http://picasaweb.google.com/littleredhenn/2008

Thanks for letting me know.

It works! I love the footprints in the snow. I wish we had snow! Cute pix!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

MaxiMom -- She is walking so well!! Micah is NOT allowed to see that! He gets into enough trouble just crawling around







She is absolutely adorable thought!









And, I







the pic of the footprints in the snow!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
It works! I love the footprints in the snow. I wish we had snow! Cute pix!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
MaxiMom -- She is walking so well!! Micah is NOT allowed to see that! He gets into enough trouble just crawling around







She is absolutely adorable thought!









And, I







the pic of the footprints in the snow!

Thanks! That's my favorite, too. My boy is getting so big!!

I love little Micah, he seems to be getting around pretty well, too. Love the stairs pic.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope all the sick snotty babies are doing better, we've still got loads of snot but we're all sleeping better (is this the tail-end of the cold or just a short break







)

Just had to pop in and share these pictures:
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1490.jpg
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1492.jpg
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...y/HPIM1496.jpg
I just uploaded it from the camera and I LOVE THEM!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Oooh, I almost forgot,
What are you all doing for food...I'm wondering about our habits, thinking of changing what we're doing...I'd love some advice from some of you with older kids or a plan that works well









Right now we're just feeding her (basically) on-demand still, we don't feed her until she fusses and/or signs for it (solids or BFing), I'm wondering if I should start doing a schedule to help with naps and keeping track of how much she's eating. I get an anxious, frustrated feeling inside when I try to figure out if she's eating enough and wonder if I should try better to keep track or just ignore the voices in my head since she's still gaining and peeing and pooping etc. What do you think?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Darn it! Try this: http://picasaweb.google.com/littleredhenn/2008

Thanks for letting me know.

soo cute!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

so cute!!!
my take on prefolds lol
i hate prefolds on bigger babies! lol but teally hate pins! lol snappis work great used them on Caroline as newborn and loved them, with my oldest i only had prefolds and never once pinned lol, just folded in thirds and in a Velcro cover.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Just stopped by to share some pics...

Little troublemaker
Help me!
Soooo close!
My first prefold attempt...







suggestions welcome...
Just pitiful...
Just laughable...
First pair of babylegs and Thirsties
Just showing off!

As you can see, we tried our first cloth diapers this week with moderate success. I think I might order some smaller prefolds or some flats though -- the ones we have just seem so bulky! It's weird watching him relearn to sit and crawl and stand with the extra padding on his butt!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
It works! I love the footprints in the snow. I wish we had snow! Cute pix!!!


shhhhh no snow here i am ready for warm already lol


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
shhhhh no snow here i am ready for warm already lol

Yeah but since I teach outside of my home, I want those days to stay home with my kids! I don't know if it ever works that we have snow and you don't, but I guess we can both hope! We have a 2 hr delay this am because of ice... it's pretty bad because my heat pump was running loud and when I turned it off I saw ice on the blades of the fan!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

the ice is BAD today!! and i totally understand wanting to stay home so i hope its snows soon!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

New thread time!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=840022


----------

